# The official W.Ky Buildoff Poll



## wigglesworth (Oct 9, 2011)

K guys, late march, early April at my place. We will set a date as it gets closer. 

The canadates are 066/660 or 346. 

Take ur pick 

I forgot to mention working saws. No two piece heads, no pipes, spark screens in, working chokes etc,etc...


----------



## young (Oct 9, 2011)

wheres my 7900 option. :frown: hahahaha :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 9, 2011)

actual production work saws that you would build for a customer to make a living with or get whatever you can out of it to make it thru the day?


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 9, 2011)

I hope it worksaws like the others. What size bar you shooting for 36" full comp?


----------



## young (Oct 9, 2011)

32 or 36 i say. square ground :biggrin:


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 9, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> actual production worksaws that you would build for a customer to make a living with or get whatever you can out of it to make it thru the day?


 
Work saws. I fixed it for ya


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 9, 2011)

young said:


> 32 or 36 i say. square ground :biggrin:


 
Square ground is cheaper when you buy a roll.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, the ol' 066 is off with a pretty good head start. 

If the 66's win, Ill probably do something like Terry did, with 4 or 6 cants strapped together.


----------



## sachsmo (Oct 9, 2011)

a good way to weed out the "ringers" would be to make each competitor strap their saw to an Alaskan and rip a 24"x12' Oak. (066/660)


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 9, 2011)

390xp!!!!!!



wigglesworth said:


> Well, the ol' 066 is off with a pretty good head start.
> 
> If the 66's win, Ill probably do something like Terry did, with 4 or 6 cants strapped together.


 If I come play Im taking my dogs off!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 9, 2011)

Are you guys really that thick?? The 7900 is the saw most seem to want in the build off, it's really sounding like a few of you are simply scared. I challenge you all to a 7900 build off.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 9, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> Are you guys really that thick?? The 7900 is the saw most seem to want in the build off, it's really sounding like a few of you are simply scared. I challenge you all to a 7900 build off.


 
You going to host?


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 9, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> Are you guys really that thick?? The 7900 is the saw most seem to want in the build off, it's really sounding like a few of you are simply scared. I challenge you all to a 7900 build off.


 
U supplying the saws? I have no use for one myself. I've ran them, and power they do have, but feel like a jalopy to me. No offense, as I know lots of guys love em, there just not my cup of tea.


----------



## wheelman (Oct 9, 2011)

I vote 066 again. What would you do with a Dolmar once the build is over?


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 9, 2011)

wheelman said:


> I vote 066 again. What would you do with a Dolmar once the build is over?


 
Wheel chock? 

That's what Im using my Buildoff 046 for  

Actually this is it about an hour ago.....


----------



## wheelman (Oct 9, 2011)

Im with you. As soon as I get some time I am going back inside mine to try a couple of things.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 9, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> You going to host?


 
If I had the wood and land I would, but I don't.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 9, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> U supplying the saws? I have no use for one myself. I've ran them, and power they do have, but feel like a jalopy to me. No offense, as I know lots of guys love em, there just not my cup of tea.


 
That's fine and all, but I find the 660 to be an overweight slow pig of a saw, a true jalopy. and if I remember correctly you didn't care for Husky's until you started getting beat buy them.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 9, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> actual production work saws that you would build for a customer to make a living with or get whatever you can out of it to make it thru the day?


 
Ask Matt!!!


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 9, 2011)

whos matt? and what do you want me to ask him?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 9, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> whos matt? and what do you want me to ask him?


 
MCW He's been running two ported 7900 the past two years and has felled thousands of trees with the without any issues. I thought you were suggesting that the 7900 is an unreliable saw, if not my mistake.


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 9, 2011)

andy you would be mistaken ,although i dont care for the 7900 at all i wasnt even talking about it. ive had a makita in my shop for months that i was going to use for a 7900 build that didnt happen. im not afraid to build a 7900 at all. i just dont want to waste time on a saw that im not going to use or would have a hard time getting rid of.once i got used to using the 372xpw you cant pry it out of my hands. i dont like the look of the 7900 the feel of the 7900 and when compared to my xpw the 7900 dont impress ,even in ported form the 7900 wont tear me away from the xpw.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 9, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> andy you would be mistaken ,although i dont care for the 7900 at all i wasnt even talking about it. ive had a makita in my shop for months that i was going to use for a 7900 build that didnt happen. im not afraid to build a 7900 at all. i just dont want to waste time on a saw that im not going to use or would have a hard time getting rid of.once i got used to using the 372xpw you cant pry it out of my hands. i dont like the look of the 7900 the feel of the 7900 and when compared to my xpw the 7900 dont impress ,even in ported form the 7900 wont tear me away from the xpw.


 
OK I was mistaken.

How much do you want for your 7900? I've never had any issue selling a 7900 BTW so I don't see an issue there IMHO. Have you ever ran a good running 7900? The 7900 is a deceptive saw, I've out cut more 660's with my EHP7900 than you can shake a stick at...


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 9, 2011)

ive ran a couple of ec 7900's they ran really good but i wouldnt trade my xpw for one of them. my xpw's pretty much outcut every saw they have been run against ,with more than one person at the wheel, from 70cc saws to 90cc saws. they may not be the fastest saws out there but the fastest saws dont want to come to work with them either.


----------



## FATGUY (Oct 9, 2011)

*if a 7900 can't hack it....*

you need 120cc+. I know nothing and am not even a cookie cutter but I'd like to think I know tools (hell, I eat because of it, and I eat well). The 7900 IMHO is the greatest saw EVER built.


----------



## young (Oct 9, 2011)

so when does the poll close?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

66 ftw


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 9, 2011)

And let me ask, is this an open buildoff? or only for a select few? Who is deciding what saw to build, one or two site members, or every site member? Sorry more than two saws should be in the mix IMHO.


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 9, 2011)

i think whoever is hosting should be able to choose what saws he want to host. then the masses can choose if they want to participate. there can be more than one build at a time with different saws but i dont see a lot of guys stepping up to put in the work and hassle it takes to host.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 9, 2011)

I believe it's been said in other posts that the host would decide what saw. Hey Wiggs, even if we do a 066/660 for the buildoff, I'm still bring a 346 with .325 to spank yours, and anyone elses with The 7900 was in at least one other pole, and it was not in the lead, last I looked. I didn't vote for it for several reasons. I've never been able to fall in love with them. I don't care for their looks, I don't like the way they feel, I hate the rev limited coil, and I can't build one like others.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 9, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> i think whoever is hosting should be able to choose what saws he want to host. then the masses can choose if they want to participate. there can be more than one build at a time with different saws but i dont see a lot of guys stepping up to put in the work and hassle it takes to host.


 
That makes sense, but maybe it should be stated clearly that the host will decide on the saw. No poll needed and no reason to ask others what saw, if the host didn't want the 7900 to be in the running, don't ask for our opinions.. I thought this was up to AS members not the host, other sites have done things differently. How about a build off where the saws are built than sent to a respected member to run and time, no gtg needed. This has been done before with great results.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I believe it's been said in other posts that the host would decide what saw. Hey Wiggs, even if we do a 066/660 for the buildoff, I'm still bring a 346 with .325 to spank yours, and anyone elses with The 7900 was in at least one other pole, and it was not in the lead, last I looked. I didn't vote for it for several reasons. I've never been able to fall in love with them. I don't care for their looks, I don't like the way they feel, I hate the rev limited coil, and I can't build one like others.


 
And this is your opinion nothing more. The 660 is an ugly slow outdated heavy pig in my opinion, but it is just my opinion.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 9, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> And this is your opinion nothing more.


 
That's all I was stating. We don't all have to love the same saws.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> That's all I was stating. We don't all have to love the same saws.


 
I know, my real point is you can be a little overly harsh on things you dislike some times, and:msp_tongue:


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 9, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> And this is your opinion nothing more. The 660 is an ugly slow outdated heavy pig in my opinion, but it is just my opinion.


 
I like em big and ugly.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 9, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> he 660 is an ugly slow outdated heavy pig in my opinion, but it is just my opinion.


 


wigglesworth said:


> I like em big and ugly.


 
Now who's being overly harsh, lol There has to be a reason they're probably the number one falling saw in the world. Granted they come from the factory with the most restricted muffler of any saw on the market, but that is very easily fixed, and not how the saw was originally designed. They don't have quite the chain speed of a 385/390, but they most definately are stronger.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 9, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> That makes sense, but maybe it should be stated clearly that the host will decide on the saw. No poll needed and no reason to ask others what saw, if the host didn't want the 7900 to be in the running, don't ask for our opinions.. I thought this was up to AS members not the host, other sites have done things differently. How about a build off where the saws are built than sent to a respected member to run and time, no gtg needed. This has been done before with great results.


 
Ahh... It's just a hassle if 20 guys want to send a saw for one guy to test. 

The only reason I chose to pick between the two is I have a new 346 that I don't mind to grind up and 5 066's under the bench with no motivation at this point to dig em out. If it does win this poll, Im hoping I'll dig em out  

I will let u enter ur 7900 in the 066 build, only cause I like ya


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 9, 2011)

Seems to me that Husky's competition to the 660, the 395, is even heavier yet. I have little experience with them though, so not much more to comment.


Here's my slow, heavy, outdated pig
<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/pMCR2GYE7wQ?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="640" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Vl77TVtfnaM?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey Brad, I hope you got a stock 54mm bore cylinder for that saw......


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 9, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Hey Brad, I hope you got a stock 54mm bore cylinder for that saw......


 
Why? You not allowing in those inferior slower BB kits?:msp_biggrin: The only OEM 066 topend I have is on my 064.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Why? You not allowing in those inferior slower BB kits?:msp_biggrin: The only OEM 066 topend I have is on my 064.


 
That was my plan.....


----------



## wheelman (Oct 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Why? You not allowing in those inferior slower BB kits?:msp_biggrin: The only OEM 066 topend I have is on my 064.


 
Come on now Brad if anyone can come up with the goods you can.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't blame you at all. I won't port BB kits for hire, but will play with them on my own saws. This particulare jug just happens to be my best effort on a 066. I kind of welcome the challenge to match it with an OEM topend.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 9, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Now who's being overly harsh, lol There has to be a reason they're probably the number one falling saw in the world. Granted they come from the factory with the most restricted muffler of any saw on the market, but that is very easily fixed, and not how the saw was originally designed. They don't have quite the chain speed of a 385/390, but they most definately are stronger.


 
I was doing that to make my point. I like the 660 just fine, and I actually like how they look -the K&N hard on filter.:cool2:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 9, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> I was doing that to make my point. I like the 660 just fine, and I actually like how they look - the K&N hard on filter.:cool2:


 
Lol, I was waiting on a comment about the filter That's because it hangs on the wall on top of my 084


----------



## young (Oct 10, 2011)

NOS 066 p&c




question it this cylinder junk or can be saved or worth saving?


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 10, 2011)

young said:


> NOS 066 p&c
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes. I can save it. Send it to me


----------



## young (Oct 10, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Yes. I can save it. Send it to me


 
you really want it?

its also a mahle 066 cylinder


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 10, 2011)

young said:


> you really want it?
> 
> its also a mahle 066 cylinder


 
Yep. Smooth that spot out, and she will most likely be good to go. Just stick it in that box ur sending me


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 10, 2011)

That won't hurt a thing.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 10, 2011)

young said:


> NOS 066 p&c
> 
> 
> question it this cylinder junk or can be saved or worth saving?



Nahhhh Its junk,,, send it over here and Ill get in line to get rid of it for ya,,,, LOLOL!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 10, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> Nahhhh Its junk,,, send it over here and Ill get in line to get rid of it for ya,,,, LOLOL!!!


 
Hey Young, you should really save yourself some shipping, and throw it in that box that your already sending me today


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 10, 2011)

So is it decided that it'll be an 066/660 build?


----------



## young (Oct 10, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Hey Young, you should really save yourself some shipping, and throw it in that box that your already sending me today


 
hahaha 

post office is CLOSED today. :frown::frown:


----------



## ptjeep (Oct 10, 2011)

Whats the closing date for the poll?


----------



## parrisw (Oct 10, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> so is it decided that it'll be an 066/660 build?


 
boooooooooooo booooooooooo boooooooooo booooooooo boooooooooooo booooooooooo boooooooooo booooooooo boooooooooooo booooooooooo boooooooooo booooooooo


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 10, 2011)

It doesn't matter to me really. I just want to know what saw and when so I might be able to get one done by then. It wouldn't bother me for a 394/5 build either.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 10, 2011)

*Woop Woop!!!*


----------



## young (Oct 10, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> *Woop Woop!!!*


 
man those covers look fine......


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 10, 2011)

young said:


> man those covers look fine......


 
Yea, they will work for now. The top cover is busted pretty good up front though. Like I was telling u, I think a muffler casing, a 660 air filter cover and a clutch cover is all I like now. Pretty cool to dig thru crap and find enough stuff to build a saw


----------



## parrisw (Oct 10, 2011)

Unless an 066 falls in my lap, I won't be doing a build. You guys are probably too scared to have me send a 395.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 10, 2011)

I just sold the 660 last week. It's going to be delivered tomorrow. If I had known this I might have kept it. I might try to find an older one to do for a build or might do one for someone if time permits.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 10, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I just sold the 660 last week. It's going to be delivered tomorrow. If I had known this I might have kept it. I might try to find an older one to do for a build or might do one for someone if time permits.


 
Yea, it's lookin like the 66's gonna win. U should had hung on to it. Lots of time between now and then, so hopefully u can get ya another.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 10, 2011)

can i paint my 288xp in stihl colors and play in the build off????????:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm looking for one now again.  I might find one cheap enough to enter by then. I might be on the right side of the mississippi then too.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 10, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> can i paint my 288xp in stihl colors and play in the build off????????:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
Nope. You have to buy another saw I'm here for you, in your time of need. See, it's been a couple days now since your last acquisition


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 10, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Nope. You have to buy another saw I'm here for you, in your time of need. See, it's been a couple days now since your last acquisition


 
that is so nice of you


----------



## young (Oct 10, 2011)

o8f150 said:


> can i paint my 288xp in stihl colors and play in the build off????????:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
is that 288 going to be ported by spring?


----------



## wheelman (Oct 10, 2011)

Jeremy where exactly do you live. Just curious about how long the drive is going to be.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 10, 2011)

wheelman said:


> Jeremy where exactly do you live. Just curious about how long the drive is going to be.


 
Murray, Ky 42071


----------



## wheelman (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks like 375 miles from here. hope I can make that happen.


----------



## pops21 (Oct 10, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Murray, Ky 42071



409 miles and 7 hours of driving. Sorry I won't be able to make it either. :mad2::frown: I was hoping it was gonna be closer.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 10, 2011)

wheelman said:


> Looks like 375 miles from here. hope I can make that happen.


 
You will do it, and you will like it Jeremy has a very nice place for a GTG. Very rural and relaxing.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 10, 2011)

Carl if I make the trip you're welcome to ride along. Its about 400 miles for me also. I worked in hopkinsville at the ethanol plant there in 03-04.


----------



## young (Oct 11, 2011)

32in full comp 8-pin :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pops21 (Oct 11, 2011)

young said:


> 32in full comp 8-pin :hmm3grin2orange:


 
:msp_w00t: That would really be interesting to see. It would really show who's saw was the strongest.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> Are you guys really that thick?? The 7900 is the saw most seem to want in the build off, it's really sounding like a few of you are simply scared. I challenge you all to a 7900 build off.



I scared of acquiring a saw I don't want or need........

I would build one for anyone else for a build off at no cost. :msp_thumbup: 



wheelman said:


> Looks like 375 miles from here. hope I can make that happen.


 


mdavlee said:


> Carl if I make the trip you're welcome to ride along. Its about 400 miles for me also. I worked in hopkinsville at the ethanol plant there in 03-04.


 
I'm envisioning a car pool. 

I've got a 066 red light that I will not be building for this build. It's a very strong running stock saw and I'm not about to do a thing to it. I could build a 064 with a 066 top end if that sort of thing is allowed...


----------



## young (Oct 11, 2011)

Mastermind,

dont see your 44/46 on your saw list. where it go?:jester:


----------



## subhunter (Oct 11, 2011)

Can a converted 064 be used or is it disqualified? I have one that has a stihl 066 top end on it that I wouldn't mind entering.


----------



## Scooterbum (Oct 11, 2011)

subhunter said:


> Can a converted 064 be used or is it disqualified? I have one that has a stihl 066 top end on it that I wouldn't mind entering.



Inquiring minds need to know?

Also that 54mm is fine,but does it matter who's cylinder? As long as it's one piece? Or does it have to be OEM?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2011)

young said:


> Mastermind,
> 
> dont see your 44/46 on your saw list. where it go?:jester:



I gave it away. 

A friend that falls timber needed a saw badly, he was down to an 028. He brought me several damaged saws and I let him leave here with a hybrid.


----------



## Chris J. (Oct 11, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I gave it away.
> 
> A friend that falls timber needed a saw badly, he was down to an 028. He brought me several damaged saws and I let him leave here with a hybrid.




Dang it, Randy, now you're starting to make me doubt some of the bad things that I've been hearing about you :msp_confused: :jester:. I might be contacting you in the near future about a Jonsered 2095 .

Chris :monkey:


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 11, 2011)

I noticed that saw was missing and wondered what happened to it. 

We could have a big carpool if a lot of us is going.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2011)

Chris J. said:


> Dang it, Randy, now you're starting to make me doubt some of the bad things that I've been hearing about you :msp_confused: :jester:. I might be contacting you in the near future about a Jonsered 2095 .
> 
> Chris :monkey:



I must be doing something wrong, I've had a bad run of saw luck the last few days. 

I had an 034 and an 036 Pro I was building, both have bad PTO case halves. 

Anyone got any good 034/036 cases???


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I noticed that saw was missing and wondered what happened to it.
> 
> We could have a big carpool if a lot of us is going.


 
We will need a van.


----------



## young (Oct 11, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> We will need a van.


 
uhaul truck would be better. :msp_biggrin:

tell your friend to keep you updated on that hybrid.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2011)

young said:


> uhaul truck would be better. :msp_biggrin:
> 
> tell your friend to keep you updated on that hybrid.


 
I'm sure he will. They will tear it all to hell before long and I'll have to fix it. 

I need a few 044 parts to put me a saw together now.


----------



## ptjeep (Oct 11, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> We could have a big carpool if a lot of us is going.


 
I'm thinking 15 passenger van with a trailer.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## young (Oct 11, 2011)

ptjeep said:


> I'm thinking 15 passenger van with a trailer.



thats enough room for the saws, so where is the people going to sit??!?!?!?! :wink2::wink2:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 11, 2011)

Hmm....

Looks like Cale's gonnabe selling me a brand spankin' 660 this winter. 


Now, who's gonna build it.....


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 11, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I scared of acquiring a saw I don't want or need........


 
Understood, but this is a build off, I would imagine most would buy a saw, than sell it after the build off, or simply port one for somewone else like most did in the other build off. To be honest I really don't like the attitude some of the builders have, they seem to like what they like, and everything else they can't port is junk.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 11, 2011)

Hehehe.....

Boy did Andre ever hit the nail on the head with that one.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 11, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> Understood, but this is a build off, I would imagine most would buy a saw, than sell it after the build off, or simply port one for somewone else like most did in the other build off. To be honest I really don't like the attitude some of the builders have, they seem to like what they like, and everything else they can't port is junk.


 
Build that 7900, and bring it. There's lots of unofficial timed cutting going on after the main event. Honestly, that's where most of the fun is. Sooner or later, there's apt to be a 7900 build-off, and you'll just be that far ahead of the curve. Now, I know you're not throwing me in this barrel with "some builders". I would never call a 7900 a piece of junk, just because they're not my favorite. What's buggin' ya?


----------



## gink595 (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't know why anyone likes the 7900, what a POS saw! BTW I vote 066!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 11, 2011)

gink595 said:


> I don't know why anyone likes the 7900, what a POS saw! BTW I vote 066!


 
Ha, it's the likes of yours that we're all scared of


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 11, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Build that 7900, and bring it. There's lots of unofficial timed cutting going on after the main event. Honestly, that's where most of the fun is. Sooner or later, there's apt to be a 7900 build-off, and you'll just be that far ahead of the curve. Now, I know you're not throwing me in this barrel with "some builders". I would never call a 7900 a piece of junk, just because they're not my favorite. What's buggin' ya?


 
I'll throw anyone in that barrel I please.:tongue2:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 11, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Ha, it's the likes of yours that we're all scared of


 

:taped:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 11, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Ha, it's the likes of yours that we're all scared of


 
True, very true.opcorn:


----------



## cbrduckdog (Oct 11, 2011)

ptjeep said:


> I'm thinking 15 passenger van with a trailer.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk



I can give you guys and idea of how long it will take in East TN. From Loudon just south of Knoxville to Murray takes me about 4.5 hours. Just came from West Ky this weekend again which makes my 8th trip since August. Only a few more to go. When time gets closer if I can go I don't mind driving its a routine drive for me. I maybe able to put a few folks up for the weekend (6 or 7) at our hunt club.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> Understood, but this is a build off, I would imagine most would buy a saw, than sell it after the build off, or simply port one for somewone else like most did in the other build off. To be honest I really don't like the attitude some of the builders have, they seem to like what they like, and everything else they can't port is junk.


 
I never said I couldn't port a 7900. :msp_sneaky:

Nor did I call them junk. 

I've only ran one and not enough to form an opinion. There are no Dolmar dealers.....hell there are no Dolmar saws in this area. Most guys here have never heard of the brand. I do like a challenge though Andre. I'll sell some parts and raise some cash over the next few weeks just to get a saw to build. I'm not flush with cash but I figure I can scare up a saw to build...just for you my friend.

Now are you willing to share tip and pointers on the subject???


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 11, 2011)

I may have missed it, is this build off factory bore? Are the BB allowed? I seen the must have choke and spark screen Post.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I may have missed it, is this build off factory bore? Are the BB allowed? I seen the must have choke and spark screen Post.


 
I *think* Wiggs said stock bores. 

I'm hoping for the build to be expanded to include big bores and 064/066 hybrids.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 11, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I *think* Wiggs said stock bores.
> 
> I'm hoping for the build to be expanded to include big bores and 064/066 hybrids.


 
Me too I don't have a 066/660 BB yet.


----------



## gink595 (Oct 11, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I never said I couldn't port a 7900. :msp_sneaky:
> 
> Nor did I call them junk.
> 
> ...


 
I might know a fella that would possible send one to ya to port! (if interested)


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> Me too I don't have a 066/660 BB yet.


 
I have a very strong running 066, but I'm working on a 064 with a 066 big bore kit on it. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2011)

gink595 said:


> I might know a fella that would possible send one to ya to port! (if interested)


 
I would be interested. Heck Frank, surely you guys all know that I enjoy building saws by now.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 11, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> To be honest I really don't like the attitude some of the builders have, they seem to like what they like, and everything else they can't port is junk.


 
 everything I port is junk!!!!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 11, 2011)

Wiggs I love your junk.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 11, 2011)

*Wait.*

Did I just say that...?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Wiggs I love your junk.


 
Oh really??? Lets leave everyone's junk outta this thread. :msp_sleep:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 11, 2011)

Hmm by the looks of this poll it looks like 29 voters listen to Justin Bieber.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 11, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Wiggs I love your junk.


 
Repped.


----------



## young (Oct 11, 2011)

so wiggs you going to let these fools with 64s with 66 tops? :wink2: come out and play.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 11, 2011)

young said:


> so wiggs you going to let these fools with 64s with 66 tops? :wink2: come out and play.


 
Oh.... I suppose. 

Also, i been thinkin. Why dont we do both 346's and 066's? Heck, theres lots of time between now and then.....

That, and this showed up this afternoon.


----------



## young (Oct 11, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Oh.... I suppose.
> 
> Also, i been thinkin. Why dont we do both 346's and 066's? Heck, theres lots of time between now and then.....
> 
> That, and this showed up this afternoon.


 
that aint going to run, theres no top end. you silly. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 11, 2011)

now that builder saw is something id be interested in


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2011)

What junk. :msp_thumbdn:

You should dispose of that pile of crap. I know a place.......


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 11, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> now that builder saw is something id be interested in


 
I like ya terry....but not that much.  !!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2011)

young said:


> so wiggs you going to let these fools with 64s with 66 tops? :wink2: come out and play.


 
Who you calling a fool???? 

Good damn thing I ain't got no feelings and stuff.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 11, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Oh.... I suppose.
> 
> Also, i been thinkin. Why dont we do both 346's and 066's? Heck, theres lots of time between now and then.....


 
Now you're talkin', on both accounts!!! I'm dyin' to spank every 346 in the county I'm also thinking maybe I'll do some more work on my 064/066. It's not where I want it, and I hate to mess with my 066BB. I can use it as the standard to judge my 064 against.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 11, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I'm dyin' to spank every 346 in the county


 
What do you want me to say at your Eulogy?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I'm dyin' to spank every 346 in the county


 


wigglesworth said:


> What do you want me to say at your Eulogy?



I'm working on a 346 too. Small world ain't it???? 

What will I say in the winner's circle????


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 11, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I'm working on a 346 too. Small world ain't it????
> 
> What will I say in the winner's circle????


 
This is what I would say, and do the dance too.....

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/wvkHIZg_954" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 11, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> What do you want me to say at your Eulogy?


 
Might as well make it something about 3/8 Even if I looe, I'll have still had a great time talking trash for 6 months


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> This is what I would say, and do the dance too.....
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/wvkHIZg_954" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
So damn Hawt right now.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 11, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> This is what I would say, and do the dance too.....


 
Dude, you've GOT to quit hanging around Jason!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm gonna run .404 :msp_scared:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 11, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I'm gonna run .404 :msp_scared:


 
I'm happy to hear that. I KNOW I'm going to win now!


----------



## young (Oct 11, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Now you're talkin', on both accounts!!! I'm dyin' to spank every 346 in the county I'm also thinking maybe I'll do some more work on my 064/066. It's not where I want it, and I hate to mess with my 066BB. I can use it as the standard to judge my 064 against.


 
well i think wiggs said no penis air filter system allowed  i kid i kid :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 11, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Dude, you've GOT to quit hanging around Jason!


 


Dude. 

EVERYBODY likes Chaccaron.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2011)

So....... We can run a hybrid. 

346 is a go as well. 

What about chain?

Same as Terry's......all new chain for the build off?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 11, 2011)

So builders are picking the 346, 066/660, or both....?? 

Correct me if I'm wrong....


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 11, 2011)

young said:


> well i think wiggs said no penis air filter system allowed  i kid i kid :hmm3grin2orange:


 
You'd get excited too if you could make that kind of mojo Besides, I'm bringing the 064 for the build-off, since it'll be allowed now.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 11, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> So builders are picking the 346, 066/660, or both....??
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong....


 
I think that's what's going on. Are you going to limit the number of entries for each one?


----------



## wheelman (Oct 11, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Now you're talkin', on both accounts!!! I'm dyin' to spank every 346 in the county I'm also thinking maybe I'll do some more work on my 064/066. It's not where I want it, and I hate to mess with my 066BB. I can use it as the standard to judge my 064 against.


 
Ok but if everyone has to run the same kind of chain whats it gonna be for the 346s? .325 or .375?


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 11, 2011)

wheelman said:


> Ok but if everyone has to run the same kind of chain whats it gonna be for the 346s? .325 or .375?


 
For the 346's, Whichever they choose, but it has to be a new chain, never filed.  

And Jason, yes were gonna do 346's an 066's. I'm gonna allow 064/066 hybrids, but no bb kits. Iirc, the 064 has no advantage in crancase capacity, as they use the same cranks. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong??


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2011)

wheelman said:


> Ok but if everyone has to run the same kind of chain whats it gonna be for the 346s? .325 or .375?


 
I vote 3/8. 

Go 3/8


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 11, 2011)

10-4 there Large Barge and in Charge.


I'll definitely be entering a 346. If I could find a new on the shelf 066 RL that'll be entered too, lol....


----------



## young (Oct 11, 2011)

well if somebody brings the clutch tool for the 346 i dont see why there should be a time cut on both .325 and 3/8. or is that too much to do?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 11, 2011)

*Three Eighths.*


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 11, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Iirc, the 064 has no advantage in crancase capacity, as they use the same cranks. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong??


 
Yup. The early 066 runs the same crank as the 064.


----------



## young (Oct 11, 2011)

SUPER BUILD OFF

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 11, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> 10-4 there Large Barge and in Charge.
> 
> 
> I'll definitely be entering a 346. If I could find a new on the shelf 066 RL that'll be entered too, lol....


 
U gonna run some 1/4" carving chain? I'll allow it


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 11, 2011)

young said:


> well if somebody brings the clutch tool for the 346 i dont see why there should be a time cut on both .325 and 3/8. or is that too much to do?


 
I'd say let the builder do that at home, simply as part of his building/tuning process.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll run 3/8 if you want me to.............3/8 lopro


----------



## young (Oct 11, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I'd say let the builder do that at home, simply as part of his building/tuning process.


 
i sense some hurt feelings about to happen with the chain decision then.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I'll run 3/8 if you want me to.............3/8 lopro


 
You ain't whuppin me with no low pro chain. I just can't take it.......oh the humiliation.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2011)

young said:


> i sense some hurt feelings about to happen with the chain decision then.


 
I don't see that as an issue as long as everyone runs new out of the box chain.


----------



## wheelman (Oct 11, 2011)

I am liking the sound of this car pool to Wiggs place. ROAD TRIP!!!!


----------



## Chris J. (Oct 11, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Wiggs I love your junk.


 


WoodChuck'r said:


> Did I just say that...?




Here I was thinking the GTGs were about chainsaws :msp_scared:.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2011)

wheelman said:


> I am liking the sound of this car pool to Wiggs place. ROAD TRIP!!!!


 
We could rent a bus.....see. Get a few strippers......see. 

Oh wait.......chainsaws. I'm OK now.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 11, 2011)

2153's gonna be allowed??


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Oct 11, 2011)

So is it both the 346 & 066?? I'm so cornfused right now.... sumbody hold me.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 11, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> So is it both the 346 & 066?? I'm so cornfused right now.... sumbody hold me.


 

Both.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2011)

stumpyshusky said:


> So is it both the 346 & 066?? I'm so cornfused right now.... *sumbody hold me.*


 
I'll get Les.


----------



## parrisw (Oct 11, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Wiggs I love your junk.


 
Queir.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 11, 2011)

You spelled queer wrong you feg.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2011)

parrisw said:


> Queir.


 


WoodChuck'r said:


> You spelled queer wrong you feg.


 
Where's the love????


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 11, 2011)

It's roleplaying whore talk. 

P-Dub and I gotta spice it up a bit. S'been getting kinda boring these days and our counselor said we need to be a little more adventurous.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 11, 2011)

^^^^^^

And that gentlemen was my 5,000th post. 


Gives a good indication of what to expect for my next 5k.


You're all welcome.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 11, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> It's roleplaying *whore talk*.
> 
> P-Dub and I gotta spice it up a bit. S'been getting kinda boring these days and our counselor said we need to be a little more adventurous.


 
Oh I see how it is. Now ya gotta start calling me names.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 11, 2011)

*tree ate's!!!*


----------



## parrisw (Oct 11, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> You spelled queer wrong you feg.


 
No its the special gay spelling, you fegit.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> *tree ate's!!!*


 


parrisw said:


> No its the special gay spelling, you fegit.


 
Yeah this thread is right on track. :msp_sleep:


----------



## parrisw (Oct 12, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah this thread is right on track. :msp_sleep:


 
It was off track when they said it was going to be a 066 build.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 12, 2011)

parrisw said:


> No its the special gay spelling, you fegit.


 

Glad you think I'm unique among all these robust beautiful men to be using special words on me buddy. :msp_wub:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2011)

parrisw said:


> It was off track when they said it was going to be a 066 build.


 
Ya building one Will?


----------



## wendell (Oct 12, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> What will I say in the winner's circle????



Congratulations, Wendell. Whoever built your saw did one hell of a job.



blsnelling said:


> Might as well make it something about 3/8 Even if I looe



You have fun doing the looe, whatever that is.



Mastermind said:


> I vote 3/8.
> 
> Go 3/8


 
You know that wouldn't be fair to Brad as you know his saw can't pull a 3/8's. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Oct 12, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Ya building one Will?


 
He does have the opportunity if he wants it. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## parrisw (Oct 12, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Glad you think I'm unique among all these robust beautiful men to be using special words on me buddy. :msp_wub:


 
"Robust beautiful men" ha ha ha ha. geeze I just don't know what to say now.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2011)

wendell said:


> He does have the opportunity if he wants it. :msp_thumbsup:


 
I plan to build a 064 with a big bore 660 top end, a 066 red light, and a 346. If I can get a 7900 it's mooberized too.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2011)

parrisw said:


> *"Robust beautiful men"* ha ha ha ha. geeze I just don't know what to say now.



Ahem.... He was referring to me I'm sure. :msp_wink:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I vote 3/8.
> 
> Go 3/8


 
3/8 is for girls!!! How about 1/2 high tooth??:msp_sleep:


----------



## parrisw (Oct 12, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Ahem.... He was referring to me I'm sure. :msp_wink:


 
LOL. Is that a good thing.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 12, 2011)

So....

Here's some thoughts. 

346xp - Any out of the box, round ground, any pitch. (i got a 10 spot on the winner wearing 3/8)

Will be two cuts, down and up in a 12x12 cant of hardwood. 

066's and Andy's 7900  

36" bars, Any round ground, out of the box 3/8. 

cant will be 30"x30" hardwood. Probably do one cut in this, to save cost on wood. 

SOund good?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 12, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> 066's and Andy's 7900



Well you obviously haven't ran a good 7900, I've beaten more than one so called ported 660, 460, 440, 372, 064 with a little 7900.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 12, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> Well you obviously haven't ran a good 7900, I've beaten more than one so called ported 660, 460, 440, 372, 064 with a little 7900.


 
Well, I hope that u make it. I really, really want to run a 7900 that's a 660 killer in a 30"x30" hardwood cant


----------



## young (Oct 12, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> So....
> 
> Here's some thoughts.
> 
> ...


 
i think all the saws should run same type of chain. do like what terry has done on the past 2 events.

that way nobody can say" well this saw was running so and so chain and its better out of box blah blah blah........"

i vote rsc


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 12, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> So....
> 
> Here's some thoughts.
> 
> ...


 
I dont have a dog in it Wiggs, but I think the 1 cut is a big mistake. Its so easy to mess up. A lot of people wanted to go with the best of 3 cutsafter the last GTG. I know thats more wood, but if you all are gonna go to all the trouble of driving 7 hours and what not then spend more money on the wood and do'er right. Heck, charge more admission.
Edit: Im sorry, I meant the average timeout of 3 cuts I guess.


----------



## young (Oct 12, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> I dont have a dog in it Wiggs, but I think the 1 cut is a big mistake. Its so easy to mess up. A lot of people wanted to go with the best of 3 cutsafter the last GTG. I know thats more wood, but if you all are gonna go to all the trouble of driving 7 hours and what not then spend more money on the wood and do'er right. Heck, charge more admission.


 
also this will depend on how many saws too.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 12, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> I dont have a dog in it Wiggs, but I think the 1 cut is a big mistake. Its so easy to mess up. A lot of people wanted to go with the best of 3 cutsafter the last GTG. I know thats more wood, but if you all are gonna go to all the trouble of driving 7 hours and what not then spend more money on the wood and do'er right. Heck, charge more admission.


 
Valid point my friend. Best out of 3 would be the way to go, but like young said, it will all depend on the amount of entries. If 30 660's show up, that's gonna take a bunch of wood to make three cuts each. It can be attainted though


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 12, 2011)

Is there going to be one operator this time?


----------



## young (Oct 12, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Is there going to be one operator this time?


 
a far as i know yes.


----------



## spanky1205 (Oct 12, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Murray, Ky 42071



Hey you are not far from me at all, just over the border. Mind if I stop by? I could not build a saw to save my life but it would still be fun to see and meet everyone.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> So....
> 
> Here's some thoughts.
> 
> ...



Works for me.



wigglesworth said:


> Well, I hope that u make it. I really, really want to run a 7900 that's a 660 killer in a 30"x30" hardwood cant


 
I want to see that too.



young said:


> i think all the saws should run same type of chain. do like what terry has done on the past 2 events.
> 
> that way nobody can say" well this saw was running so and so chain and its better out of box blah blah blah........"
> 
> i vote rsc



If someone think "X" chain is the best let them run what they prefer. It adds another factor that I like.



MacLaren said:


> I dont have a dog in it Wiggs, but I think the 1 cut is a big mistake. Its so easy to mess up. A lot of people wanted to go with the best of 3 cutsafter the last GTG. I know thats more wood, but if you all are gonna go to all the trouble of driving 7 hours and what not then spend more money on the wood and do'er right. Heck, charge more admission.
> Edit: Im sorry, I meant the average timeout of 3 cuts I guess.


 
I like this suggestion as well. I can pull further ahead that way. 



mdavlee said:


> Is there going to be one operator this time?


 
I sure as hell hope not. I would rather run my own saw.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 12, 2011)

Do I get to bring my "7900".....?? :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Do I get to bring my "7900".....?? :biggrinbounce2:


 
The price of poker just gets higher and higher. You guys wanting to run 7900s get ready to shell out some duckies for the wood.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 12, 2011)

Uh..... "duckies"......??

WTF is a ducky.


----------



## little possum (Oct 12, 2011)

wheelman said:


> I am liking the sound of this car pool to Wiggs place. ROAD TRIP!!!!


 
Anybody swinging by here?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Uh..... "duckies"......??
> 
> WTF is a ducky.


 
Silly boy.........cash man cash.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 12, 2011)

Lol I'll front some money....

I know it as scratch, bacon, stash, coin, cabbage, paper, scrilla, cheddar, green, chump change, wad, bills, bucks, roll, chips, and bread.


But "duckies" - WTF?! I don't speak like all you crazy "mid'l udda kuntrih" boys. 

:msp_tongue:


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 12, 2011)

I think one operator is better. Someone like wheelman who seems to keep the saw in its powerband all the time is better than some who push too hard especially if you want it to be a buildoff. If its a race then it doesn't matter who runs them. A bad operator could take the best saw and place last and a good operator take a muffler modded one and beat it. 

I think it needs to be the same chain for it to be even as it can be. I don't have any round chain either that's not been filed. All I buy is square cause its cheaper.


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 12, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I think one operator is better. Someone like wheelman who seems to keep the saw in its powerband all the time is better than some who push too hard especially if you want it to be a buildoff. If its a race then it doesn't matter who runs them. A bad operator could take the best saw and place last and a good operator take a muffler modded one and beat it.
> 
> I think it needs to be the same chain for it to be even as it can be. I don't have any round chain either that's not been filed. All I buy is square cause its cheaper.


 
Wheelman would be perfect IMHO. He can really keep a saw good and steady and like Mike said, in its powerband. Yup, Carl's a goodun!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2011)

I feel like this about the single operator thing. I would rather run my own saw, I feel confident in my ability to make a good cut with my own saw. If I didn't I wouldn't enter a contest with my saw. For the guys that can't be there but send a saw we should pick someone to run those saws that everyone agrees on......before the event.


----------



## gink595 (Oct 12, 2011)

I think it would be hard for one guy to make that many cuts and stay consistent. Not only the guy but the wood too, I think there is a reason the saw racing over the years evolved to cutting in soft square wood where the odds of consistency is much better that 25 inch oak rounds.

I'd be in favor of "run what ya brung" and if someone doesn't have the confidence in themselves to run there own saw to the best ability than find someone who they confidence in to do it.


----------



## parrisw (Oct 12, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Ya building one Will?


 
I don't know. I did have someone ask me to do one for them for the buildoff. However he CHIT his pants when I told him how much shipping back and fourth to me would be. But then its also a free bulid so he's ahead there. I told him I'd think on it.


----------



## wheelman (Oct 12, 2011)

Imho I prefer everyone run the same type of out of the box chain. That way you get to compare saws instead of chains.


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 12, 2011)

hooray XPW


----------



## wheelman (Oct 12, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> hooray XPW


 
Where did that come from? Have you been drinking or smoking anything unusual tonight Terry?


----------



## young (Oct 12, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> young said:
> 
> 
> > i think all the saws should run same type of chain. do like what terry has done on the past 2 events.
> ...


 
but that has nothing to do with the saws performance. if the end goal is to see who built the strongest saw then all other factors should be equal, dont you think.



mdavlee said:


> I think one operator is better. Someone like wheelman who seems to keep the saw in its powerband all the time is better than some who push too hard especially if you want it to be a buildoff. If its a race then it doesn't matter who runs them. A bad operator could take the best saw and place last and a good operator take a muffler modded one and beat it.
> 
> I think it needs to be the same chain for it to be even as it can be. I don't have any round chain either that's not been filed. All I buy is square cause its cheaper.


 
exactly


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 12, 2011)

wheelman said:


> Imho I prefer everyone run the same type of out of the box chain. That way you get to compare saws instead of chains.


 
That's what they've done so far, I think RSC has been the standard, as it should be.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok Stihl RCS, new outta the box.


I still wanna run my own freakin saw though.


----------



## young (Oct 12, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Ok Stihl RCS, new outta the box.
> 
> 
> I still wanna run my own freakin saw though.


 
stop crying hahahaha:jester::jester:

you can always do a unofficial cut afterwards.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2011)

young said:


> stop crying hahahaha:jester::jester:
> 
> you can always do a unofficial cut afterwards.


 
I "officially" want to run my own saw.

Is that better????


----------



## wheelman (Oct 12, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Ok Stihl RCS, new outta the box.
> 
> 
> I still wanna run my own freakin saw though.


 
Sometimes we just have to put our egos aside and do whats best for the saw.:msp_tongue:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Ok Stihl RCS, new outta the box.
> 
> 
> I still wanna run my own freakin saw though.


 
That I agree with 100% If you can make it to the gtg tuning and running your on saw is fine. The same fuel/oil should be in every saw, if I remember correctly that's been the standard as well.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 12, 2011)

I like RSK the best personally. If they want to compare saws it needs to be same chains. The operator part is hard to run your own when so many won't be there.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 12, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I like RSK the best personally. If they want to compare saws it needs to be same chains. The operator part is hard to run your own when so many won't be there.


 
Designated operator for those that can't make it, or just ask someone you feel comfortable with. Remember we do this for fun, at least that's why I like playing with saws. If the fun is taken out, I'm out.


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 12, 2011)

Well, why dont y'all just say whomever wants to run their own saws can and those who want can pick a designated runner,driver,opertator whatever LOL. But have more than 1 cut anyways.


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 12, 2011)

so are you guys gonna be comparing the builders porting skills or cookie cutting skills?


----------



## young (Oct 12, 2011)

whats really needed is a saw dyno. call it a day. anyone got one:wink2::wink2:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 12, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> so are you guys gonna be comparing the builders porting skills or cookie cutting skills?


 
Well to an extent both, to me that's part of the fun, but honestly if the saw is that good it will still show well IMHO.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't cut cookies well at all. My change-overs are bad and I'm too heavy handed. 

I still would rather run my own saw.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2011)

Several saws suffered badly being run by their builders. On the other hand, I big time prefer to run my own saw. I'd also be fine with Wheelman or Mastermind. I also think 2 cuts is very important. Take the best of the two. The first cut you're learning how your saw behaves in that wood with that chain. Even allow a tuning tweak between cuts. Remember, we're testing saws, not the tune or the operator.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I don't cut cookies well at all. My change-overs are bad and I'm too heavy handed.
> 
> I still would rather run my own saw.


 
I agree entirely. The two cut times should be independent of each other.


----------



## wendell (Oct 12, 2011)

parrisw said:


> I don't know. I did have someone ask me to do one for them for the buildoff. However he CHIT his pants when I told him how much shipping back and fourth to me would be. But then its also a free bulid so he's ahead there. I told him I'd think on it.


 
Please do it. He's still sad from my 2171 putting a huge whooping on his saw and I've been feeling pretty bad about that.


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 12, 2011)

build offs are for testing the saws ability to cut not the builders ability run a saw cutting cookies. the line between build off and saw racing seems to be getting obscured. the way these saws are being frankenstiened together and being called work saws is not what my original work saw build idea was about. seems like its heading toward cookie cutters with a racing platform to test the saws. in my opinion a work saw is modified with what it came from the factory with. as in oem bore and oem spec piston. no bored carbs or carb swapping. seems like what folks are really wanting to build are not up to par for cold start racing,gas carbed, stock appearing race saws and call them work saws. this is all just my opinion and in this case dont mean squat ,so carry on ,pretend im not here.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Several saws suffered badly being run by their builders. On the other hand, I big time prefer to run my own saw. I'd also be fine with Wheelman or Mastermind. I also think 2 cuts is very important. Take the best of the two. The first cut you're learning how your saw behaves in that wood with that chain. Even allow a tuning tweak between cuts. Remember, we're testing saws, not the tune or the operator.


 

I've seen some really strong running saws made to look very bad by an operator. Just saying.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 12, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Several saws suffered badly being run by their builders. On the other hand, I big time prefer to run my own saw. I'd also be fine with Wheelman or Mastermind. I also think 2 cuts is very important. Take the best of the two. The first cut you're learning how your saw behaves in that wood with that chain. Even allow a tuning tweak between cuts. Remember, we're testing saws, not the tune or the operator.


 
All very true. However I'd like to think most good saw builders are also good saw operators. How do you know your saws worth anything if you can't test them yourself?

I'm not trying to be argumentative, just talking with a bunch of like minded saw nuts.:msp_wink:


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 12, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I've seen some really strong running saws made to look very bad by an operator. Just saying.


 
I've done that myself.:bang: Why don't we just build them and mill a plank? That should knock out the ringers right there.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 12, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> build offs are for testing the saws ability to cut not the builders ability run a saw cutting cookies. the line between build off and saw racing seems to be getting obscured. the way these saws are being frankenstiened together and being called work saws is not what my original work saw build idea was about. *seems like its heading toward cookie cutters with a racing platform to test the saws*. in my opinion a work saw is modified with what it came from the factory with. as in oem bore and oem spec piston. no bored carbs or carb swapping. seems like what folks are really wanting to build are not up to par for cold start racing,gas carbed, stock appearing race saws and call them work saws. this is all just my opinion and in this case dont mean squat ,so carry on ,pretend im not here.


 
I agree with ya 100% Terry.

The saws being entered in these "build offs" are just being compared. There's no racing of ay kind in these build offs by any means. Like I say "racing is comparing" but racing is a totally different animal than the build offs. Racing is to WIN - it's all about the fastest saw, the fastest chain, and the fastest operator - combine that with super competitive guys that treasure nothing but the W along with them hoping they have a good smooth start and quick change overs and THEN it's racing.

Build yer saws. Cut some wood. Who's next.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 12, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> build offs are for testing the saws ability to cut not the builders ability run a saw cutting cookies. the line between build off and saw racing seems to be getting obscured. the way these saws are being frankenstiened together and being called work saws is not what my original work saw build idea was about. seems like its heading toward cookie cutters with a racing platform to test the saws. in my opinion a work saw is modified with what it came from the factory with. as in oem bore and oem spec piston. no bored carbs or carb swapping. seems like what folks are really wanting to build are not up to par for cold start racing,gas carbed, stock appearing race saws and call them work saws. this is all just my opinion and in this case dont mean squat ,so carry on ,pretend im not here.


 
Understood and I for the most part agree. That's why you had rules at your gtg's and that's the way it should be. However I do remember one rule in the 372 allowed the use of any piston as long as they were 50MM.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> All very true. However I'd like to think most good saw builders are also good saw operators. How do you know your saws worth anything if you can't test them yourself?
> 
> I'm not trying to be argumentative, just talking with a bunch of like minded saw nuts.:msp_wink:


 Not all saws were built by their owner. All I'm saying is that I can often take a saw and cut a faster time with it. You really have to feel and listen to the saw. Some guys just aren't good at that. If we're allowed to run our own saws, then it's up to the owner to make that call to either run it for himself or have someone else do so for him


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> I've done that myself.:bang: Why don't we just build them and mill a plank? That should knock out the ringers right there.


 
That would only work in knot free wood. Right?

They way Terry set this up from the get go was and is the best way to test and build work saws. I really like the all stock parts rule too. Although I didn't see any saw built with a non-stock piston with any advantage over the rest. I also liked the poplar cant Terry had set up for testing. More than one cut would have been a good idea but it gets into a lot of wood.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2011)

For the record my MS460 had a 460 piston.


----------



## wheelman (Oct 12, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> For the record my MS460 had a 460 piston.


 
Mine too. With no fancy machine work either.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 12, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Not all saws were built by their owner. All I'm saying is that I can often take a saw and cut a faster time with it. You really have to feel and listen to the saw. Some guys just aren't good at that. If we're allowed to run our own saws, then it's up to the owner to make that call to either run it for himself or have someone else do so for him


 
I totally see what you're saying, but that's the chance every builder takes when building saws for strangers.


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 12, 2011)

i did allow other than oem piston in order for folks to be able buy a windowed piston instead of having to grind the windows into the oem. i prefer oem windowed 268 pistons in the 372 myself so that i dont have to window an oem piston. just a time savings not any advantage to it. when i build a saw for a customer i window the piston myself or if im pushed for time i put in a 268 instead. im really not into all the piston swapping for a work saw. but if im building a race saw id be looking for any advantage with piston swaps from other brands or saws


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2011)

My 346 and 064/066 will both have the correct piston, but perhaps aftermarket.


----------



## parrisw (Oct 12, 2011)

wendell said:


> Please do it. He's still sad from my 2171 putting a huge whooping on his saw and I've been feeling pretty bad about that.



I take it you know who it is that asked me then?



tlandrum2002 said:


> build offs are for testing the saws ability to cut not the builders ability run a saw cutting cookies. the line between build off and saw racing seems to be getting obscured. the way these saws are being frankenstiened together and being called work saws is not what my original work saw build idea was about. seems like its heading toward cookie cutters with a racing platform to test the saws. in my opinion a work saw is modified with what it came from the factory with. as in oem bore and oem spec piston. no bored carbs or carb swapping. seems like what folks are really wanting to build are not up to par for cold start racing,gas carbed, stock appearing race saws and call them work saws. this is all just my opinion and in this case dont mean squat ,so carry on ,pretend im not here.


 
My idea of a work saw is one that will run day in day out, all day long, and put lots of wood down. If you can do that with a swapped piston, bored carb or whatever, then so be it, just has to be reliable. If the build off states that the saw has to have with what it came with then that's fine too, for the 460 build I wasn't aware of any such rule, just had to be OEM bore.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 12, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> i did allow other than oem piston in order for folks to be able buy a windowed piston instead of having to grind the windows into the oem. i prefer oem windowed 268 pistons in the 372 myself so that i dont have to window an oem piston. just a time savings not any advantage to it. when i build a saw for a customer i window the piston myself or if im pushed for time i put in a 268 instead. im really not into all the piston swapping for a work saw. but if im building a race saw id be looking for any advantage with piston swaps from other brands or saws


 
OK that makes sense, I pretty much feel the same way, I always try to go with OEM myself.


----------



## wendell (Oct 12, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> build offs are for testing the saws ability to cut not the builders ability run a saw cutting cookies. the line between build off and saw racing seems to be getting obscured.


 
If the purpose is to test saws: same saw, same chain, same operator. (Sorry, Randy.)


If you want to race, do whatever you want.


----------



## parrisw (Oct 12, 2011)

wendell said:


> If the purpose is to test saws: same saw, same chain, same operator. (Sorry, Randy.)
> 
> 
> If you want to race, do whatever you want.


 
Ya, I agree, then every saw gets a fair shake.


----------



## wendell (Oct 12, 2011)

parrisw said:


> I take it you know who it is that asked me then?


 
Yep, good friend of mine and my wood cutting buddy.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Oct 12, 2011)

You don't go to a race to test the saws potential compared to the others.


You race a saw to push it's limits to the max to do whatever you can to win.


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 12, 2011)

WoodChuck'r said:


> You don't go to a race to test the saws potential compared to the others.
> 
> 
> You race a saw to push it's limits to the max to do whatever you can to win.


 
i agree 10000%

thats why i asked a long time ago in the thread is this a work saw build off


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2011)

wendell said:


> If the purpose is to test saws: same saw, same chain, same operator. (Sorry, Randy.)
> 
> 
> If you want to race, do whatever you want.


 Everyone builds their saws a little differently though. You're actually testing the builders here. If I know how to get more out of my saw, while still being a reliable worksaw, then that's what this is all about. Even a piston swap is standard for some guys. Simon comes to mind there. I'm sure his recipe is built around that. I can't see not allowing that.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2011)

wendell said:


> If the purpose is to test saws: same saw, same chain, same operator. (Sorry, Randy.)
> 
> 
> If you want to race, do whatever you want.


 
Ain't hurting my limited feelings none my friend. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 12, 2011)

Man, y'all sure are a whiney bunch 

Anyhoo, I see terrys point of testing the saws, not racing, but come on, it's still racing! Were lookin for the fastest saw, right? 

I'll pick up a roll of RSC, and all chains will come from the same roll. Fair enough? It will actually come out a bit cheaper on chain that way. 

All using 32" bars. Sound good?

I think everybody should run there own saws. I'd hate to see the strongest saw lose, and people be complaining cause the operator goofed. If your running it, and u goof, u got nobody to blame but yourself. 

Also, I can get whatever kind of wood we want. Poplar or red oak, it don't really matter to me.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 12, 2011)

32" is good. I don't own a 36" 3003 mount bar.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> 32" is good. I don't own a 36" 3003 mount bar.


 
I don't have a 32" bar. 

Damn chainsaws. Does it ever end????? :help:


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 12, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I don't have a 32" bar.
> 
> Damn chainsaws. Does it ever end????? :help:


 
i got one you can borrow,its not been used enough to smear the paint


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 12, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I don't have a 32" bar.
> 
> Damn chainsaws. Does it ever end????? :help:


 
LOL.... I dont either.  

I guess i will after this one huh?  

Hey, hollar if you get a chance.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I don't have a 32" bar.
> 
> Damn chainsaws. Does it ever end????? :help:


 
Never seems to, I've been thinking 390 the past few days, like I need one.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> i got one you can borrow,its not been used enough to smear the paint


 
You'll need it on the 066 your gonna build this spring. Oh yes, you are going to be in this build off, and you will like it. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 12, 2011)

Andyshine77 said:


> Never seems to, I've been thinking 390 the past few days, like I need one.


 
My pal that runs the mill just got a brand spankin 390XP. My 046 buildoff saw will spank it.


----------



## wendell (Oct 12, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Ain't hurting my limited feelings none my friend. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Well, since you had posted 4 times you wanted to run your own saw, I got the impression it was important to you. :msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 12, 2011)

wendell said:


> Well, since you had posted 4 times you wanted to run your own saw, I got the impression it was important to you. :msp_wink:


 
Well now that you bring it up. Running my own saw does seem like the way to go.


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 12, 2011)

it never ends,some times it slows down a lot. ive been killing anywhere from 40 to 80 trees a day so i dont have much time for building toys right now. i only have one on the books for right now, when i get it done ill be back to building my own 066 for resale not build off. lol


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 12, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I don't have a 32" bar.
> 
> Damn chainsaws. Does it ever end????? :help:


 
Randy i've got 2 32" and a 36" bars in stihl mount. I have and .050" and a .063" on the way. I've been thinking of a 2188 lately but another saw i've wanted for a long time popped up so its pushed back to maybe next month or christmas present for myself.


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 12, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> My pal that runs the mill just got a brand spankin 390XP. My 046 buildoff saw will spank it.


 
the 390 must really suck lol


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 12, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> the 390 must really suck lol


 
Im sure with a bigger bar, it would pull from it, or at least it should. 

BTW, How many seconds was your saw behind mine in the last build off?


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 12, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Im sure with a bigger bar, it would pull from it, or at least it should.
> 
> BTW, How many seconds was your saw behind mine in the last build off?


 
i dont recall, but im sure it wasnt as far behind as your build off saw was to my XPW:msp_wink:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 12, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> My pal that runs the mill just got a brand spankin 390XP. My 046 buildoff saw will spank it.


 
Tell him to send it to Ohio.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## wendell (Oct 12, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Not all saws were built by their owner. All I'm saying is that I can often take a saw and cut a faster time with it. You really have to feel and listen to the saw.


 
Maybe if you had somebody else run your saw, you'd find out that 3/8s is faster on a 346.


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## young (Oct 12, 2011)

so .050 or .063?????


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 12, 2011)

young said:


> so .050 or .063?????


 
.050


----------



## young (Oct 13, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> .050


 
good got a light bar already:biggrin:

j you need 32 bar? got es if you want.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 13, 2011)

I can officially say I had a GREAT time at my GTG and we just built Wild Things...Was it as big of a deal as you guys have made these other build offs, no probably not...

Lots of things can be said about the person running the saw though...It does make a difference when you take a guy that has had many hours behind a saw of any kind...Be it racing or working, it makes a difference...

One person that comes to mind ran Arrowheads WT and out cut the next fastest time (with the same saw) by 4 tenth of a second...

Some saws are hard to judge just how fast they are due to what they are....If you are old school and run torque monsters, you are probably not going to take a ported 066 and think it truly compares to a HL 750...Or on the other hand run a 090 and think it will out cut a good woods ported 066...

These build off need to stay GOOD FUN or they are not worth doing...People are gonna cheat (within the rules) to win when ever they can...It is just part of it...Just make sure if you are building something for someone else that has spent their hard earned money on a saw they expect to get a good service life out of, they do...


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 13, 2011)

had a few minutes this afternoon. Started with this....







Ended up with this....





I've got a nice cylinder supposed to be here Monday, but I still have a bunch of small pieces to gather up as well. I guess I'm one step closer


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 13, 2011)

HEy hey hey. It's starting to look like a saw! Too bad it's doomed for failure:hmm3grin2orange::biggrin:


----------



## young (Oct 13, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> had a few minutes this afternoon. Started with this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
what is that a 029 or something. cant tell with that blank name plate. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 13, 2011)

young said:


> what is that a 029 or something. cant tell with that blank name plate. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 
It must be the 029W or 029R with the 3/4 wrap. :msp_scared: :msp_biggrin:


----------



## young (Oct 13, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> It must be the 029W or 029R with the 3/4 wrap. :msp_scared: :msp_biggrin:


 
no, now that i had a better look its a 180 with custom wrap handle. :jester::jester:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 13, 2011)

young said:


> no, now that i had a better look its a 180 with custom wrap handle. :jester::jester:


 
I have a 028 three screw mag tank with a custom full wrap. 

Sorry for trashing your thread Wiggs. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 13, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I have a 028 three screw mag tank with a custom full wrap.
> 
> Sorry for trashing your thread Wiggs. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Trash away my friend. 

Well, my list got a bit shorter today. A big thanks to young for the parts he sent. Rep him guys, he deserves it!!!!

I still gotta find the trigger parts and handle cover, air filter cover, carb flange nuts, and clutch cover and it's on like donkey kong!!!


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 13, 2011)

you guys will have the screws wore out on those saws before the gtg lol


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 13, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> you guys will have the screws wore out on those saws before the gtg lol


 
I'm not building a 066 for the build off. I have a real stout running stock red light that I plan to enter. I would build one for someone else though.

I do plan to build a 346xp though.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 13, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> you guys will have the screws wore out on those saws before the gtg lol


 
Mine are pre-worn out.


----------



## tlandrum (Oct 13, 2011)

randy if you want one to build i might have something for you,i happen to have a flat top 066 heheheheheheh


----------



## young (Oct 13, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Trash away my friend.
> 
> Well, my list got a bit shorter today. A big thanks to young for the parts he sent. Rep him guys, he deserves it!!!!
> 
> I still gotta find the *trigger parts and handle cover, air filter cover, carb flange nuts, and clutch cover* and it's on like donkey kong!!!


 
might have those too. let me look when i get home.

btw you cant trash if its ALREADY trash  i kid kid


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 13, 2011)

tlandrum2002 said:


> randy if you want one to build i might have something for you,i happen to have a flat top 066 heheheheheheh


 
Sounds like fun. 

I just can't bring myself to do a thing to the red light I have. It's a really sweet runner as is.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 13, 2011)

young said:


> might have those too. let me look when i get home.
> 
> btw you cant trash if its ALREADY trash  i kid kid


 
Lol. U speak the truth haha

One mans trash......takes the trophy home


----------



## young (Oct 13, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Lol. U speak the truth haha
> 
> One mans trash......takes the trophy home


 
which style bar studs is on your saw?


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 13, 2011)

young said:


> which style bar studs is on your saw?


 
The old ones, square shouldered.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 13, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> The old ones, square shouldered.


 
OK bud quit yer talkin bout me.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 13, 2011)

Well I'm going to look for a 066 saw to buy and build. If I can't find one I might do a build for someone if there's someone that will let me work on their saw.


----------



## wendell (Oct 13, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I do plan to build a 346xp though.


 
I feel betrayed.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 13, 2011)

wendell said:


> I feel betrayed.



No need to feel that way my friend. It was your saw that inspired me.


----------



## young (Oct 13, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> No need to feel that way my friend. It was your saw that inspired me.


 
run both of them


----------



## young (Oct 13, 2011)

wiggs here what i have.











dont have 66 trigger or cover.

plus clutch cover and if you want dual spikes and roller catcher, have that also.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 13, 2011)

young said:


> wiggs here what i have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You are the man!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 14, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Trash away my friend.
> 
> Well, my list got a bit shorter today. A big thanks to young for the parts he sent. Rep him guys, he deserves it!!!!
> 
> I still gotta find the trigger parts and handle cover, air filter cover, carb flange nuts, and clutch cover and it's on like donkey kong!!!


 
I'll go look in the shop this morning I think I have a trigger (loud button) cover. I'll get back with you.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 14, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I'll go look in the shop this morning I think I have a trigger (loud button) cover. I'll get back with you.


 
Wiggs what all do you need from the ass end of this tank? Cover and all guts? I need the tank but can do without the handle stuff.
PM mailing address.

View attachment 202816


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 14, 2011)

So Jeremy, how does it feel to put this much time and effort into a saw knowing that it's going to get beat?


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 14, 2011)

Posting these for a friend I hope to have another flat top for this GTG. I'll get a video taken this weekend and post it here.
Here is the 660 with a 36"



gtg 026 by supercabs78, on Flickr

066 flat top with a 32"




066 by supercabs78, on Flickr




066 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 14, 2011)

I found an old video of the 066.

<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377" bgcolor="#000000" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="intl_lang=en-us&photo_secret=4de518b004&photo_id=5712881611" height="300" width="400"></embed>

The saw was turning 11200 I'll put the tack on it this weekend and see what it can do. I'm not saying it will be the fastest saw there but dam it looks good.  I have left it rich first few tanks.

So wiggs whatcha think?

Edit: I have my own tach now I'm not good at the ear thing they are always rich scared of cooking one.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 14, 2011)

It does look strong......almost as stout as my stock 066. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 14, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> It does look strong......almost as stout as my stock 066. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
I just got off the phone with a member telling me about that saw but, I think I can take it. :msp_rolleyes: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 14, 2011)

Did I mention I am proud of this flat top. I can't let off the loud button and through the race even for a friend. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't really understand what makes this saw of mine run so strong. It has a later model top end on it. It shouldn't do as well.....right?


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 14, 2011)

So, are you admitting it's not as stock as implied?


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 14, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> So, are you admitting it's not as stock as implied?


 
No port work, it's wearing a base gasket, not even a MM. It is a frankensaw though. :msp_unsure:


----------



## rburg (Oct 14, 2011)

Seems like I read where the builder of that 066 redlight took a stock 346 and beat a ported 346, but that is just what you read on this forum. He must be some kind of saw builder.


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 14, 2011)

rburg said:


> Seems like I read where the builder of that 066 redlight took a stock 346 and beat a ported 346, but that is just what you read on this forum. He must be some kind of saw builder.


 
Must have been Randys saw


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 14, 2011)

Work Saw Collector said:


> I found an old video of the 066.
> 
> <embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377" bgcolor="#000000" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="intl_lang=en-us&photo_secret=4de518b004&photo_id=5712881611" height="300" width="400"></embed>
> 
> So wiggs whatcha think?


 
Might just be cause I'm in my iPhone, but I'm not seeing the vid. I'll check it out once I get to the laptop. 


Mastermind said:


> I don't really understand what makes this saw of mine run so strong. It has a later model top end on it. It shouldn't do as well.....right?



I really, really want u to put a wheel on that saw. I thinking that's an early decomp cylinder. Would explain why it runs so well. Mitch still raves about that saw btw 



Mastermind said:


> No port work, it's wearing a base gasket, not even a MM. It is a frankensaw though. :msp_unsure:



I'll vouch for that. She is as stock as stock can be. Rev limited as well :dunno:


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 14, 2011)

Woot woot!!!

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Nk4Q_b61d_o" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## rburg (Oct 14, 2011)

Are you going to port it now?


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 14, 2011)

rburg said:


> Are you going to port it now?


 
Not with this jug. This jug is pretty bad off plating wise. There is supposed to be a nice one headed my way.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 14, 2011)

rburg said:


> Seems like I read where the builder of that 066 redlight took a stock 346 and beat a ported 346, but that is just what you read on this forum. He must be some kind of saw builder.


 
Surely that was Brads saw.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 14, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Not with this jug. This jug is pretty bad off plating wise. There is supposed to be a nice one headed my way.


 
Call me Jeremy.......................


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 14, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Call me Jeremy.......................


 
Um.....ok....???? How's it going Jeremy?


----------



## young (Oct 14, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Woot woot!!!
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Nk4Q_b61d_o" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
*ITS A LIVE!!*

glad you found some trigger parts to get it going.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 14, 2011)

young said:


> *ITS A LIVE!!*
> 
> glad you found some trigger parts to get it going.


 
Yep. Well, it was alive. It's partially dismantled now 

I just slapped that cylinder on to give the ol girl a go. Used oem slug and all. It's got a pretty good gash in it, from the top of the exhaust port to the squish band. Definetly loosing some comp. I tried to check it, but my gauge started acting up and hissing at me at 150psi. 

Got my fingers crossed for the jug on its way 

Bad thing is now I got a disassembled 066 tank missing parts.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 14, 2011)

I was hunting a flat top but this saw was donated to my cause today. I was hopeing 066 but its a 064 I think, 52mm piston the jug is ok but wanting a 066. I mite do the 064/066 hybrid thing If I don't find a better saw. I already had a non decomp 54mm jug.

Questions is the MS650 the same as a 064 did it have the mag flywheel? This one does.




064 005 by supercabs78, on Flickr




064 006 by supercabs78, on Flickr




54mm non decomp by supercabs78, on Flickr




54mm non decomp by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 14, 2011)

The MS650 is the same as the MS660 and 066, not the 064. It never had a metal flywheel. They're too new for that. The only difference between the 650 and 660 is the bore size.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 14, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> The MS650 is the same as the MS660 and 066, not the 064. It never had a metal flywheel. They're too new for that. The only difference between the 650 and 660 is the bore size.


 
Thanks man so it is a 064 then. I'll keep hunting for the 066 then use this as a back up if I don't find one. I kind of want to try the 064/066 anyway. Maybe I'll just need a 2 second head start. :msp_w00t:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 14, 2011)

My entry will be a 064/066 hybrid.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 14, 2011)

Yep, hybrid 064's are A-Ok, as long as its a 54mm bore. 

I do have to wonder if the reduced cooling efficiency has any affect on em. There's half as much flywheel fan on an 064.


----------



## young (Oct 14, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> My entry will be a 064/066 hybrid.


 
im going to eat off this saw at the gtg :wink2:


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 14, 2011)

young said:


> im going to eat off this saw at the gtg :wink2:


 
Cool, we're having chili dogs!!! Probably be the first time it's been dirty!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Oct 14, 2011)

ptjeep said:


> I'm thinking 15 passenger van with a trailer.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk




that may be the best idea yet,,,

I googlemapped it 701 miles 11.5 hrs for me

this makes perfect sense for a rockclimbing extreme Jeep!!!

"6.0,350,203/205,steering rocks,cut 44's,exocage" If this makes sense to you then your OK by me.

You know somebody who has one Preston????


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 14, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> that may be the best idea yet,,,
> 
> I googlemapped it 701 miles 11.5 hrs for me
> 
> ...


 Let me take a stab at this, lol. 6.0 engine, 350 turbo trans, 203/205 transfer, got me on the steering rocks, special cut lugs and sipes in your 44" boggers, and some king of cool roll cage.


----------



## young (Oct 14, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> Let me take a stab at this, lol. 6.0 engine, 350 turbo trans, 203/205 transfer, got me on the steering rocks, special cut lugs and sipes in your 44" boggers, and some king of cool roll cage.


 
i drive a honda


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 14, 2011)

young said:


> im going to eat off this saw at the gtg :wink2:


 
I plan on serving it out with this saw, but it won't be your lunch, lol


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 14, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> I plan on serving it out with this saw, but it won't be your lunch, lol


 
Good deal. We needed something to cut the brownies.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Oct 14, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> My entry will be a 064/066 hybrid.


 
Was that a NOS or one of the ones you rebuilt and painted? Looks new for sure!


----------



## JonnyStihl (Oct 14, 2011)

What's the date?


----------



## young (Oct 14, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Good deal. We needed something to cut the brownies.


 
dont forget cake....... there always room for cake. CAKE!!!!!!!:jester:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 15, 2011)

Rudolf73 said:


> Was that a NOS or one of the ones you rebuilt and painted? Looks new for sure!


 
It's a rebuild. The tank is original, the other plastic new.


----------



## young (Oct 15, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> It's a rebuild. The tank is original, the other plastic new.


 
looks even better in person. should see his 084. both saws were great fun to run also.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 15, 2011)

HOORAY 066!!!  

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/uL9QrQ2p55Q" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Anybody else excited to get building?


----------



## gink595 (Oct 15, 2011)

What's the rules?


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 15, 2011)

gink595 said:


> What's the rules?


 
Stock or aftermarket jugs, but must be 54mm. No two piece heads, no pipes, must have spark screens, but any amount of outlets. 064 with 66 tops are ok. 

Gonna be 32" bars in a big o cant. Probably do 3 cuts, taking the best of three.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 15, 2011)

gink595 said:


> "no two piece heads, no pipes"....No ####! LOL When you planning on doing this build? Does carb have to be true to saw?


 
Yea, stock carbs. Everything has to function as original. Chain brake too. It's a "work saw" build 

Late march, early April at my place.


----------



## gink595 (Oct 15, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Yea, stock carbs. Everything has to function as original. Chain brake too. It's a "work saw" build
> 
> Late march, early April at my place.


 
LOL, you got me quoted before I deleted it! I went and looked at the first post and seen all the info was there:hmm3grin2orange: 

Work saw build! These saws will be hopped up like any other GTG saw! Count me in, I have a cylinder I can use for this build. Not sure if I'll be able to make the trip but I can send it to YOU!


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 15, 2011)

gink595 said:


> LOL, you got me quoted before I deleted it! I went and looked at the first post and seen all the info was there:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Work saw build! These saws will be hopped up like any other GTG saw! Count me in, I have a cylinder I can use for this build. Not sure if I'll be able to make the trip but I can send it to YOU!


 
With the quickness....  

Sounds great frank. I'd love for u to make it, but ur more than welcome to send it down as well.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Oct 15, 2011)

I took the 066 out this weekend. 


<embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377" bgcolor="#000000" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="intl_lang=en-us&photo_secret=2f70e4d9ee&photo_id=6247816633" height="300" width="400"></embed>


----------



## young (Oct 15, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> HOORAY 066!!!
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/uL9QrQ2p55Q" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> ...


 
man, looks slow. i think its overheating. you need this :jester:


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 16, 2011)

Lookie Lookie!! I found a cookie!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 16, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Lookie Lookie!! I found a cookie!!!!


 
Is that for me? :msp_unsure:


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 16, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> HOORAY 066!!!
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/uL9QrQ2p55Q" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> ...



Is that wood rotten?

:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 16, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Is that for me? :msp_unsure:


 
Could be 



Mastermind said:


> Is that wood rotten?
> 
> :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


 
I don't know. I can't hardly tell from all the rot.... 

Goober....


----------



## Andyshine77 (Oct 16, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Is that wood rotten?
> 
> :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


 
No!! it's Goug fir.:biggrin:


----------



## little possum (Oct 16, 2011)

I cant talk myself into making the drive. Or sticking the DN660 in a box and "trusting" it to the PS. Maybe another buildoff saw showdown another day, a little bit closer to home


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 16, 2011)

little possum said:


> I cant talk myself into making the drive. Or sticking the DN660 in a box and "trusting" it to the PS. Maybe another buildoff saw showdown another day, a little bit closer to home


 
####!!! #### I say!!!! I was wanting you and Joe to come see my saw beat the hell outta Wiggs saw. If I build one that is.


----------



## little possum (Oct 16, 2011)

No way he can make that ride. Well, he could. But no way the meds would wear off enough that he would even know what was going on.  

Would like to see the results of this one. But just gotta know your limitations sometimes  Good luck Randy! You will have a return customer one day. Put the 288 in BBBs hands today. All smiles after a few cuts through the poplar.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 16, 2011)

little possum said:


> No way he can make that ride. Well, he could. But no way the meds would wear off enough that he would even know what was going on.
> 
> Would like to see the results of this one. But just gotta know your limitations sometimes  Good luck Randy! You will have a return customer one day. Put the 288 in BBBs hands today. All smiles after a few cuts through the poplar.


 
I've got one of Alex's saw coming in the mail. I plan on making an impression.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 16, 2011)

little possum said:


> I cant talk myself into making the drive. Or sticking the DN660 in a box and "trusting" it to the PS. Maybe another buildoff saw showdown another day, a little bit closer to home


 
You guys are always welcome in my home!!! Thats a FACT!!!

I totally understand though. Ill be making the trip ya'lls way right after christmas and will be there for two weeks. Hopefully we can meet up and you buy me dinner.  



Mastermind said:


> ####!!! #### I say!!!! I was wanting you and Joe to come see my saw beat the hell outta Wiggs saw. If I build one that is.


 
You WILL build one, and I will send u home packin!!! 











































maybe.....


----------



## little possum (Oct 16, 2011)

I could send the saw with you wiggs! But you gotta bring it back too  Bring your build off saw, and Ill save a chunk of this oak for you!


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 16, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I've got one of Alex's saw coming in the mail. I plan on making an impression.


 
Once he gets it back though, you gotta talk him into putting gas into it and starting it.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 16, 2011)

little possum said:


> I could send the saw with you wiggs! But you gotta bring it back too  Bring your build off saw, and Ill save a chunk of this oak for you!


 
Hopefully ill have it done before then. Got lots to do between now and then. About 5 saws to get out before I can do much else to it.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 16, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> You guys are always welcome in my home!!! Thats a FACT!!!
> 
> I totally understand though. Ill be making the trip ya'lls way right after christmas and will be there for two weeks. Hopefully we can meet up and you buy me dinner.
> 
> ...



You did last time I was there. That place scares me. 



wigglesworth said:


> Once he gets it back though, you gotta talk him into putting gas into it and starting it.


 
Oh yeah that is right. He said he never started the last one you did for him. If he doesn't run em it's hard to impress. :msp_sad:


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 16, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Oh yeah that is right. He said he never started the last one you did for him. If he doesn't run em it's hard to impress. :msp_sad:


 
He said he was gonna start it, but LP started whining and peed himself.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 16, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> He said he was gonna start it, but LP started whining and peed himself.


 
I laughed so hard I sharted a little.....BRB....


----------



## young (Oct 16, 2011)

where is everyone. what is this the LP, MM and wiggs show??!?!?!?!? :jester::jester:


----------



## wendell (Oct 16, 2011)

In their own minds, yes.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 16, 2011)

wendell said:


> In their own minds, yes.


 
Great minds do think alike. :msp_thumbup:

Shame you don't get it. :msp_mellow:


----------



## wendell (Oct 16, 2011)

#### you!


----------



## young (Oct 16, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> ....
> 
> Shame you don't get it. :msp_mellow:


 
get what? :dunno:


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 16, 2011)

Well there already talking junk and its 6 months away. Most of us haven't found a saw yet or even really thoughtt about it yet.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 17, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Well there already talking junk and its 6 months away. Most of us haven't found a saw yet or even really thoughtt about it yet.


 
U need to get thinking. Times running out you know.....


----------



## little possum (Oct 17, 2011)

I always knew I would be famous 

BBB, was terrified to start the wiggitywhack saw cause the 372 already had his woodpile cut up  Nah, he stays busy, and you guys know family is first! So I do cut him a little slack.
But Im not picky, and I will run anything you guys send to me  (bypass BBB, and send his stuff here.) Cause we do all the fun stuff while he is at work


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 17, 2011)

little possum said:


> I always knew I would be famous
> 
> BBB, was terrified to start the wiggitywhack saw cause the 372 already had his woodpile cut up  Nah, he stays busy, and you guys know family is first! So I do cut him a little slack.
> But Im not picky, and I will run anything you guys send to me  (bypass BBB, and send his stuff here.) Cause we do all the fun stuff while he is at work


 
When u gonna get u one of them....uh.....err..... Wiggitywack saws??


----------



## little possum (Oct 17, 2011)

When I can pick one of my favorites and send it out  

Really would like to have my 372 keep up with Dads, also my blue top 288 would make a good canidate, but a 394 would be awesome too. Then he wants me to do his 044.. I need more practice before I mess with that one. 

So far we have the Pops21-372, MM288, DN660 that are woods ported. And seems those are the ones always in the back of the truck now. But I am using the 372s right now, because with the lower compression they are easier on the hand till it heals up


----------



## young (Oct 17, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> When u gonna get u one of them....uh.....err..... Wiggitywack saws??


 
what you meant was " when u gonna get a BANZAI'ED saw??"


----------



## MacLaren (Oct 17, 2011)

little possum said:


> When I can pick one of my favorites and send it out
> 
> Really would like to have my 372 keep up with Dads, also my blue top 288 would make a good canidate, but a 394 would be awesome too. Then he wants me to do his 044.. I need more practice before I mess with that one.
> 
> So far we have the Pops21-372, MM288, DN660 that are woods ported. And seems those are the ones always in the back of the truck now. But I am using the 372s right now, because with the lower compression they are easier on the hand till it heals up


 
That 394 would be somethin else.........


----------



## bigblockburris (Oct 17, 2011)

*Lp*

It was *NOT *a pretty site, LP standing there with "tinkle" running down his leg.......

:jester:

And I promise all of ya'll, with as much greif as I caught over my Wiggity-wiggity-wack saw not being ran, I will run all saws from now on, no matter what!!!

BBB


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 17, 2011)

bigblockburris said:


> It was *NOT *a pretty site, LP standing there with "tinkle" running down his leg.......
> 
> :jester:
> 
> ...


 
Your 034/036 is on my bench undergoing corrective surgery.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 17, 2011)

bigblockburris said:


> It was *NOT *a pretty site, LP standing there with "tinkle" running down his leg.......
> 
> :jester:
> 
> ...


 
Lol. U know we're just bustin your balls my friend 

But I was serious about Zach peeing his pants. I talked with SP on the phone this morning and he confirmed it. LOL


----------



## little possum (Oct 17, 2011)

Keeps me warm when I am in my waders!! 

If I didnt have so many saws, I could pick which one I would like to have ported. And selling some to port the others, just doesnt work.


----------



## young (Oct 18, 2011)

is it time yet for the spring gtg yet?


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 18, 2011)

young said:


> is it time yet for the spring gtg yet?


 
I wish. Got several saws to build and several deer to kill before then though.


----------



## young (Oct 18, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> I wish. Got several saws to build and several deer to kill before then though.


 
deer jerky. yum.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 18, 2011)

young said:


> deer jerky. yum.


 
I havent made any in a couple years. Takes forever to make, and 10 minutes to eat a pound of it.  

It is some good stuff though...


----------



## young (Oct 18, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> I havent made any in a couple years. Takes forever to make, and 10 minutes to eat a pound of it.
> 
> It is some good stuff though...


 
i know right. i always had my mommy make it for me hahahaha.


----------



## cbrduckdog (Oct 18, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> I wish. Got several saws to build and several deer to kill before then though.


 
My buddies got into them in Fancy Farm this weekend at my farm. I was killing trees with a bush hog from sun up to sun down. But I did manage to drop a few to make room for equipment. Boy was it warm for smoke pole season.


----------



## young (Oct 20, 2011)

get your 66 covers yet wiggggggggggssssssss!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 20, 2011)

young said:


> get your 66 covers yet wiggggggggggssssssss!?!?!?!?!?!?


 
Nope. They will be on his next order. He only orders once a week, or month  I never know when my junk's gonna show up.


----------



## young (Oct 20, 2011)

before 2012.....hopefully:msp_scared:


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 20, 2011)

I hope to get my 066 killer today


----------



## young (Oct 21, 2011)

wiggs 66 bumper strip on 46

*66*




*46*


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 21, 2011)

young said:


> wiggs 66 bumper strip on 46
> 
> *66*
> 
> ...


 
It don't look like it takes much to fit it. Cool. Too bad that piece of plastic is $12 :O


----------



## young (Oct 21, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> It don't look like it takes much to fit it. Cool. Too bad that piece of plastic is $12 :O


 
i know. also works on the 440 and 441. took it off the 441 when i sold it awhile back hehehe.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Oct 21, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> It don't look like it takes much to fit it. Cool. Too bad that piece of plastic is $12 :O


 
Wow $12, I might have to make my own... maybe some black nylon.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 21, 2011)

Rudolf73 said:


> Wow $12, I might have to make my own... maybe some black nylon.


 
No joke. This little pile of stuff I picked up today was $77...


----------



## young (Oct 21, 2011)

Rudolf73 said:


> Wow $12, I might have to make my own... maybe some black nylon.


 
iam sure its like $100 from your dealer hahaha.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Oct 21, 2011)

young said:


> iam sure its like $100 from your dealer hahaha.


 
If its on special... yes lol. Their prices aren't that bad - $240 for a 440 piston


----------



## young (Oct 21, 2011)

Rudolf73 said:


> If its on special... yes lol. Their prices aren't that bad - $240 for a 440 piston


 
sold a really nice 440 p&c for 80. 240 CRAZY:msp_scared::msp_scared:


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 21, 2011)

Rudolf73 said:


> If its on special... yes lol. Their prices aren't that bad - $240 for a 440 piston


 
Thats insane!!

Whats a Meteor piston cost ya? Im sure those could be ordered in relativly easily though.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Oct 21, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Thats insane!!
> 
> Whats a Meteor piston cost ya? Im sure those could be ordered in relativly easily though.


 
A Meteor would probably cost me $70-80 land here from baileys. Its a shame though because the 440 has one of the old school cylinders on it without decomp, but it looks like the previous owner used a rail spike as a piston stop through the exhaust - wrecked both the P&C :censored: Surprisingly it still runs fine and is one of my favourite saws.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 21, 2011)

Rudolf73 said:


> A Meteor would probably cost me $70-80 land here from baileys. Its a shame though because the 440 has one of the old school cylinders on it without decomp, but it looks like the previous owner used a rail spike as a piston stop through the exhaust - wrecked both the P&C :censored: Surprisingly it still runs fine and is one of my favourite saws.


 
Man. bummer about the cylinder. U tried to smooth the top of the port out? Might come out nice, if it doesnt take the exhaust timing past the point of no return. 

Id at least pull it down and clean it up some. 

Those angled fin 044 cylinders are some serious runners.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Oct 21, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Man. bummer about the cylinder. U tried to smooth the top of the port out? Might come out nice, if it doesnt take the exhaust timing past the point of no return.
> 
> Id at least pull it down and clean it up some.
> 
> Those angled fin 044 cylinders are some serious runners.


 
Yeah, I thought about that but its to far gone I think. I couldn't believe it ran once I saw the extent of the damage. I basically looks like someone used it to crush rocks through the exhaust port. the inside plating is worn off/in so theres hardly any plating above exhaust port. I'll keep an eye on the 'bay for another cylinder or might put a 460 P&C on it instead.


----------



## young (Oct 21, 2011)

Rudolf73 said:


> Yeah, I thought about that but its to far gone I think. I couldn't believe it ran once I saw the extent of the damage. I basically looks like someone used it to crush rocks through the exhaust port. the inside plating is worn off/in so theres hardly any plating above exhaust port. I'll keep an eye on the 'bay for another cylinder or might put a 460 P&C on it instead.


 
vote 46 p&c


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 21, 2011)

I've seen some nasty looking stuff run really well. I don't understand how, but it does. I put nice looking stuff together and it barely will pull the chain. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 21, 2011)

Hooray 066!!!


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 23, 2011)

Might not run worth two craps, but she will look pretty 







Got the wheel slapped on her the other day. Ain't messed with it since


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Might not run worth two craps, but she will look pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Those sure are some purty covers. They give that stuff away at your dealer??? :msp_mellow:


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 23, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Those sure are some purty covers. They give that stuff away at your dealer??? :msp_mellow:


 
I wish. I got HOSED!!!! 

$95 for both covers and the baffle between em.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 23, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> I wish. I got HOSED!!!!
> 
> $95 for both covers and the baffle between em.


 
That's a bargain. Just think how nice it will look while my old ugly saw is smoking it. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## young (Oct 23, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> Might not run worth two craps, but she will look pretty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
man just give those nice covers to me in trade ill hook you up with some beat up ones to match your saw.:wink2::wink2:


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 26, 2011)

I posted about this cylinder in another thread. It's got a bunch of fins knocked off the front of it, but the bore is nice. Really early 066 jug, with the thin base. Stock as can be, in dried out white oak. I might build this cylinder if I can't find a nicer one.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/78yqFMGNQzM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 26, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> I posted about this cylinder in another thread. It's got a bunch of fins knocked off the front of it, but the bore is nice. Really early 066 jug, with the thin base. Stock as can be, in dried out white oak. I might build this cylinder if I can't find a nicer one.
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/78yqFMGNQzM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
You got the threads worn out it that thing yet????


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 26, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> You got the threads worn out it that thing yet????


 
almost....


----------



## young (Oct 27, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Freshly Rebuilt
> Woods Ported 026
> $250.00 Shipped
> 
> ...


 
what is going on here Randy. [email protected] stihl fire sale or what. dont tell me your drink all *ORANGE* kool-aide now :frown::frown:


----------



## wendell (Oct 27, 2011)

Randy has seen the light!! Hallelujah!!! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 27, 2011)

I forgot to mention that was a 28" bar, stihl RSC and an 8 pin rim.


----------



## Mastermind (Oct 27, 2011)

young said:


> what is going on here Randy. [email protected] stihl fire sale or what. dont tell me your drink all *ORANGE* kool-aide now :frown::frown:


 


wendell said:


> Randy has seen the light!! Hallelujah!!! :msp_thumbup:


 
Not so fast fellers. 

These are just some saws I'm trying to turn a buck on. Can y'all think of a better place to sell a saw???


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Oct 27, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Not so fast fellers.
> 
> These are just some saws I'm trying to turn a buck on. *Can y'all think of a better place to sell a saw???*


 
Yah, sumwhere that yer not takein ideas outa my head before my slow butt gits to implement them. 028wb????? are you kiddin me:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: 
To the rest of ya this post is just sum friendly humor between the Moobster & I.
I sound like Earl Hickey off of that TV show. Dammit Randy.
:msp_confused:


----------



## young (Oct 27, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> I forgot to mention that was a 28" bar, stihl RSC and an 8 pin rim.


 
wheres the 32in?!?!?!?1 :dunno::dunno:


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 27, 2011)

Maybe he doesn't want to scare everyone with a video of a 32" bar on it.


----------



## wigglesworth (Oct 27, 2011)

young said:


> wheres the 32in?!?!?!?1 :dunno::dunno:


 
It's still at ur house!!!! 



mdavlee said:


> Maybe he doesn't want to scare everyone with a video of a 32" bar on it.


 
Eh... Don't own one yet. Never had the need, nor feelings of inadaqicy


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 27, 2011)

young said:


> wheres the 32in?!?!?!?1 :dunno::dunno:


 
32" bar???? he is pushing it with the 28" bar:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 27, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> I posted about this cylinder in another thread. It's got a bunch of fins knocked off the front of it, but the bore is nice. Really early 066 jug, with the thin base. Stock as can be, in dried out white oak. I might build this cylinder if I can't find a nicer one.
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/78yqFMGNQzM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
it sounds good jer


----------



## young (Oct 27, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> It's still at ur house!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Eh... Don't own one yet. Never had the need, nor feelings of inadaqicy


 
oh yea,

but chicks dig long bars :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tlandrum (Nov 2, 2011)

if anyone is looking for a 066 saw to build i took a good builder in on trade today .it has a good mahle cylinder,needs a piston and rings.need top handle,needs brake guard,needs filter base,filter and filter cover.maybe some nuts and bolts


----------



## bigblockburris (Nov 2, 2011)

*Pm*



tlandrum2002 said:


> if anyone is looking for a 066 saw to build i took a good builder in on trade today .it has a good mahle cylinder,needs a piston and rings.need top handle,needs brake guard,needs filter base,filter and filter cover.maybe some nuts and bolts



PM Sent

BBB


----------



## young (Nov 26, 2011)

hello? :jester:


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 26, 2011)

young said:


> hello? :jester:



Im getting there. 

Got the last saw on the bench, then its 066 time!!


----------



## little possum (Nov 26, 2011)

Didnt you hear? Everybody are selling all of their Stihls, to grab up all the good Huskys.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 26, 2011)

little possum said:


> Didnt you hear? Everybody are selling all of their Stihls, to grab up all the good Huskys.



Hush up Zach......what you just said is too close to the truth around here. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## young (Nov 26, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Hush up Zach......what you just said is too close to the truth around here. :hmm3grin2orange:



last saw i bought was a swed. hes right. LOL


----------



## little possum (Nov 26, 2011)

Tried to tell you fellas from the get go. Huskys rule! Haha 372 was the go to saw instead of the 044 Friday mornin when we hit the woods. But the woods port helps a bit too..


----------



## RiverRat2 (Nov 26, 2011)

young said:


> last saw i bought was a swed. hes right. LOL



Too Me!!!!! new saw that is,,, a swede,,,,,, Ya,,,,


----------



## young (Nov 27, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> Too Me!!!!! new saw that is,,, a swede,,,,,, Ya,,,,



whatcha get?


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 27, 2011)

As much as I hate to admit it.......

This showed up from the great north east a couple weeks ago. 







But I still bleed orange and white


----------



## little possum (Nov 27, 2011)

Is it bad that I said that, but trying to piece together a cream sickle build?


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 27, 2011)

little possum said:


> Is it bad that I said that, but trying to piece together a cream sickle build?



Whatcha need Zach? Give me a shout of u want.


----------



## little possum (Nov 27, 2011)

May have to do that one day. Just a slow buildup of parts for now.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 27, 2011)

well heres my saw for the build off,,it is done :msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/GV3u_GY4bxc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 27, 2011)

Unless I can round up the parts to fix THIS I'm out of the 066 Build. I traded my red light off...

I am building a 064 but it's outside to scope of the rules (99cc) so I'll be in the bleachers with the fat girls. But hey, don't cry for me I'll be bringing some runners.


----------



## young (Nov 27, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> ........I traded my red light off...



OMG not cool.


----------



## muddawg (Nov 27, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> I'll be in the bleachers with the fat girls.



REALLY !,.....THERES GONNA BE FAT GIRLS THERE ? ! ! ?

WHOOOOO---HHHOOOOO !

mike


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 27, 2011)

Randys starting to see the light now. otstir:




opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 27, 2011)

young said:


> OMG not cool.



Keep reading.......



muddawg said:


> REALLY !,.....THERES GONNA BE FAT GIRLS THERE ? ! ! ?
> 
> WHOOOOO---HHHOOOOO !
> 
> mike



Well of course. 



mdavlee said:


> Randys starting to see the light now. otstir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I'll just lay it out here. 

My very good friend Alex was needing a 066 since his imploded....exploded....you know what I'm saying. 

He traded me a very minty 288XP that needs the case swapped out because of a broken spot....I have a very nice case BTW.

Also a sweet 034/036 hybrid built by the Mooberizer himself. 

And.........the 066 that blew up on him.

I reckon that was fair for us both.


----------



## young (Nov 27, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> Keep reading.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your such a nice guy :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 27, 2011)

young said:


> your such a nice guy :msp_biggrin:



I don't mind doing the work that's needed to get this stuff going again. In all honesty....that's the part I enjoy the most. After the saw is running well I end up trading or selling them. It's the building i enjoy most.


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 27, 2011)

I like getting one worked over then running it some and then I want to do another one. The 576 is about there. It's time to get something else torn apart to try and improve it. 

Good running saws setting there under the table in the garage starts working on me. I think they need to go to a home where they're ran more.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 27, 2011)

muddawg said:


> REALLY !,.....THERES GONNA BE FAT GIRLS THERE ? ! ! ?
> 
> WHOOOOO---HHHOOOOO !
> 
> mike



figures you would be scoping out the fat girls


----------



## little possum (Nov 27, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Randys starting to see the light now. otstir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says the reformed Stihl Head  

Feels good to have been ahead of all you "slow learners" hahaha


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 27, 2011)

little possum said:


> Says the reformed Stihl Head
> 
> Feels good to have been ahead of all you "slow learners" hahaha



As a guy that works on a lot of saws......I still believe that Stihl makes the best worksaw. Husky may well build the fastest saw though.


----------



## muddawg (Nov 27, 2011)

I dont have a 066/660 to participate but, maybe i can find a #249 to play with

mike


----------



## komatsuvarna (Nov 27, 2011)

Reckon Wiggs will get mad when his stihl gets beat by a Husky for the third year in a row? :taped:



























:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:otstir:


----------



## parrisw (Nov 27, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> As a guy that works on a lot of saws......I still believe that Stihl makes the best worksaw. Husky may well build the fastest saw though.



Where's the dislike button.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 27, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> Reckon Wiggs will get mad when his stihl gets beat by a Husky for the third year in a row? :taped:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He might even cry this time.  

Heck he may even go orange......all orange. :msp_wink:



parrisw said:


> Where's the dislike button.



See???? I said we needed one.


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 27, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> Reckon Wiggs will get mad when his stihl gets beat by a Husky for the third year in a row? :taped:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got a feeling ur gonna be mighty upset when my big o' cream sickle smokes that big honkin husky of urs?


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 27, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> Reckon Wiggs will get mad when his stihl gets beat by a Husky for the third year in a row? :taped:



So you're saying I should bring my 390XP?


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 27, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> So you're saying I should bring my 390XP?



Yes u should!


----------



## parrisw (Nov 27, 2011)

Mastermind said:


> See???? I said we needed one.



LOL, I remember that


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 27, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> So you're saying I should bring my 390XP?



Bring it. I'll have something it can beat........surely.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Nov 27, 2011)

wigglesworth said:


> I got a feeling ur gonna be mighty upset when my big o' cream sickle smokes that big honkin husky of urs?



Na, Ive been smoked plenty of times . Nothing new anymore......


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 27, 2011)

I see ya down there Alex.... You're gonna bring Roxanne.........Right???? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## little possum (Nov 27, 2011)

I for one will not begin the HUSKY vs stihl fight  (insert > instead of vs)
Both have good points and bad. Both companies have lemons. Bound to happen with the amount of products being made every day.

Mainly like my Huskys cause Dad likes Stihls. But when you start your CAD with a 100$ 394, who can blame me?


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 27, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> Na, Ive been smoked plenty of times . Nothing new anymore......



Im beginning to get used to it myself.


----------



## Mastermind (Nov 27, 2011)

I'll hopefully have the 99cc 064 finished before the build. I really want to see how it stacks up against the wicked 066s that will be there.


----------



## atvguns (Dec 2, 2011)

we are sending out own bar right and what was decided on bar length for the build off?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 2, 2011)

atvguns said:


> we are sending out own bar right and what was decided on bar length for the build off?



32" bars if I remember correctly. If you send a saw there would be plenty of bars there I would imagine. If this one is like the last two you will have to get a new chain to be install just before testing. There will be some heavy hitters in this build......if you bring it, don't hold nothing back.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 2, 2011)

32" full comp 9 pins wasn't it?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 2, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> 32" full comp 9 pins wasn't it?



Buried in hickory.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 2, 2011)

komatsuvarna said:


> Na, Ive been smoked plenty of times . Nothing new anymore......



You aint the only one buddy.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 2, 2011)

Is there a date yet? I haven't found a saw yet to do for myself so I don't know if I"ll get an entry in this or not.


----------



## ECsaws (Dec 2, 2011)

I need to pick up a PTO side crank seal for woodchuckers then I'll be ready to rock with it.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 2, 2011)

Those used 066s must have gold in them somewhere for what a lot of them go for.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> Those used 066s must have gold in them somewhere for what a lot of them go for.



I just got another one. This is the one that BigBlockBurris had come unhinged on him. I've got the case split and a good used crank to go in it. I reckon I'll use this saw for my build off saw since the 064 BB is outside the scope of the rules.


----------



## atvguns (Dec 3, 2011)

mdavlee said:


> 32" full comp 9 pins wasn't it?


 Dang I guess I will have to chuck this 10 pin and start looking for a 9



Mastermind said:


> Buried in hickory.


 I was afraid it was going to be some kind of really hard wood:cool2:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Dec 3, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Dang I guess I will have to chuck this 10 pin and start looking for a 9
> 
> I was afraid it was going to be some kind of really hard wood:cool2:



I've got a 9 & 11 pin rim here:msp_thumbsup: Might as well go with 42" if't we're gonna be cuttin soft wood.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 3, 2011)

How do I attach the nitrous bottle to my 066????


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Dec 3, 2011)

My 064 runs a 11 tooth sprocket and a 20" bar.

It runs a 8 tooth really good with a 32" bar.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Dec 31, 2011)

opcorn:opcorn:

Any one got their saws broke in yet? Im working on mine today, Could probably have it running today if I get after it. Just stock. Ill run it some, and then back apart for some work.


----------



## pops21 (Dec 31, 2011)

Even though a 064 is not allowed. Does anyone think a 064 could come out ahead of all the 660's/066's? I would think that the CC advantage would be a no brainer for the 066/660.


----------



## bigblockburris (Dec 31, 2011)

*Date......*

Somebody needs to pick a date!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 31, 2011)

pops21 said:


> Even though a 064 is not allowed. Does anyone think a 064 could come out ahead of all the 660's/066's? I would think that the CC advantage would be a no brainer for the 066/660.



An 064 with a 066 topend is allowed. That's what I'll be entering.


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 31, 2011)

blsnelling said:


> An 064 with a 066 topend is allowed. That's what I'll be entering.



Mine is an 064 with a 56mm bore and a 395 piston on pipe. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## young (Jan 1, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Mine is an 064 with a 56mm bore and a 395 piston on pipe. :msp_ohmy:



with NOS.....right


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 1, 2012)

young said:


> with NOS.....right









HeHeHe


----------



## young (Jan 3, 2012)

when you going to drill the NOS port in that cylinder?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2012)

young said:


> when you going to drill the NOS port in that cylinder?



This jug is on my 064 at the moment. I'll end up with it on a poly flywheel 066 though. 

I just hope the pipe is ready before the GTG. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## young (Jan 3, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> This jug is on my 064 at the moment. I'll end up with it on a poly flywheel 066 though.
> 
> I just hope the pipe is ready before the GTG. :hmm3grin2orange:



better have 2 big blue bottles attach to it come this spring.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2012)

young said:


> better have 2 big blue bottles attach to it come this spring.



It ain't "legal" for the build off. It's a 56mm bore. I doubt I'll have anything to enter, I've been too busy to work on my own stuff much. OK back to work....


----------



## young (Jan 3, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> It ain't "legal" for the build off. It's a 56mm bore. I doubt I'll have anything to enter, I've been too busy to work on my own stuff much. OK back to work....



dont be a quitter. theres still like 4months left.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 3, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> It ain't "legal" for the build off. It's a 56mm bore.* I doubt I'll have anything to enter,* I've been too busy to work on my own stuff much. OK back to work....



Say what!?!?! You got another saw don't ya? .......and all the parts?

Ive ran 3 tanks through mine, hopefully Ill get started on the porting in a few weeks.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2012)

young said:


> dont be a quitter. theres still like 4months left.





komatsuvarna said:


> Say what!?!?! You got another saw don't ya? .......and all the parts?
> 
> Ive ran 3 tanks through mine, hopefully Ill get started on the porting in a few weeks.



I don't have a good 066 jug to build on. Jeremy has horded them are. 

Like you said Young....there's still plenty of time. I just have been swamped with work. I do love it though. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## young (Jan 3, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I don't have a good 066 jug to build on. Jeremy has horded them are.
> 
> Like you said Young....there's still plenty of time. I just have been swamped with work. I do love it though. :msp_thumbup:



got a 660 p&c off a 2010 saw if you need it. and yes J has been hording all the nice 066 jugs and wont share haha.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2012)

young said:


> got a 660 p&c off a 2010 saw if you need it. and yes J has been hording all the nice 066 jugs and wont share haha.



I have an idea for one of those jugs..............

What would you take for it?????


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm officially in this buildoff. ATVguns stopped by the shack today & dropped off a 066 fer me to build. I just hope I do a lil better in this one than I did in the 460 buildoff


----------



## young (Jan 3, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm officially in this buildoff. ATVguns stopped by the shack today & dropped off a 066 fer me to build. I just hope I do a lil better in this one than I did in the 460 buildoff



bring your a$$ to the gtg this time. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2012)

young said:


> bring your a$$ to the gtg this time. :hmm3grin2orange:



And Stuff :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 3, 2012)

young said:


> bring your a$$ to the gtg this time. :hmm3grin2orange:





Mastermind said:


> And Stuff :msp_thumbup:



I'll see what I can do. Would love to be there & meet you guys in person. I got some huggs to pass out:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll see what I can do. Would love to be there & meet you guys in person. I got some huggs to pass out:hmm3grin2orange:



Be warned......I'm a hugger. Just don't try to hunch muh leg. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 3, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll see what I can do. Would love to be there & meet you guys in person. I got some huggs to pass out:hmm3grin2orange:



dang it, i was going but since your threatening us, now i may stay home


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 3, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Be warned......I'm a hugger. Just don't try to hunch muh leg. :msp_ohmy:



No promises:redface:



tlandrum said:


> dang it, i was going but since your threatening us, now i may stay home



You know you want some:msp_w00t:


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 3, 2012)

no ,im good ,really


----------



## young (Jan 3, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> dang it, i was going but since your threatening us, now i may stay home



is the porta potty still there?


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 3, 2012)

no they come and got it just a day or two before the last gtg


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 3, 2012)

young said:


> is the porta potty still there?



I think it finaly melted down:hmm3grin2orange:

Is their gonna be one at this GTG??


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 3, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll see what I can do. Would love to be there & meet you guys in person. I got some huggs to pass out:hmm3grin2orange:





young said:


> is the porta potty still there?



Speaking of passing out. Hazmat teams were called in...........


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 4, 2012)

at one point the guys from y 12 nuclear lab thought we had some radioactive stuff hidden out by the barn. glad the potty guy came and got it before my shop was quarintined


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 4, 2012)

I guess I could bring a poop bag & a shovel. Then throw it out the window on my way homeotstir:


----------



## spanky1205 (Jan 4, 2012)

Is there an official date for this yet?


----------



## o8f150 (Jan 4, 2012)

young said:


> is the porta potty still there?



jeremy still has the 5 gallon bucket in his shop:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 4, 2012)

spanky1205 said:


> Is there an official date for this yet?



Thats what I need to know. Our MO GTG is late March early April we are waiting for Wiggs to call his so we can call ours. We don't want it to be the same weekend some may want to make it to both.


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 4, 2012)

March 24th!!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 4, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> March 24th!!



I just informed Jon of the date. He wanted to know if there was a chance that he might have his case half back before then. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## dwraisor (Jan 4, 2012)

opcorn:

Hmm W.KY that's close... not building but would love to come meet some folks.

dw


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 4, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I just informed Jon of the date. He wanted to know if there was a chance that he might have his case half back before then. :msp_sneaky:



  

One way or another my friend!!


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 4, 2012)

Well that sounds good. I hope I get my saw done by then. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## subhunter (Jan 4, 2012)

So what are the official rules? Still same as at the begining of the thread? I seen once that we were going to use 9 pin rims??? I have not kept up with this thread a lot but hope to enter my 064 conversion.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 4, 2012)

I made a few cuts with my 064 BB today. Damn shame a 56mm bore ain't within the scope of the rules. Everyone knows that the big bore kits are weak............ :msp_wink:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 4, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I made a few cuts with my 064 BB today. Damn shame a 56mm bore ain't within the scope of the rules. Everyone knows that the big bore kits are weak............ :msp_wink:



 Thats good Randy, I cant wait to try it out! 


We could have our own friendly 56mm class, 066BB vs 395? My 395 ain't much, but Id like to know where it stands with other saws......then again I may change my mind if my 066 out runs it .


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 4, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Thats good Randy, I cant wait to try it out!
> 
> 
> We could have our own friendly 56mm class, 066BB vs 395? My 395 ain't much, but Id like to know where it stands with other saws......then again I may change my mind if my 066 out runs it .



We just won't tell Wiggs about the big jug and slug. Hell he'll never know till it's too late.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 4, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> We just won't tell Wiggs about the big jug and slug. Hell he'll never know till it's too late.



I'll need all the help I can git. I might have to Figure out how to put a 3120 jug on it:msp_scared:


----------



## atvguns (Jan 4, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll need all the help I can git. I might have to Figure out how to put a 3120 jug on it:msp_scared:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 4, 2012)

atvguns said:


>



OK, how about an 880 or 084. Is that better?????


----------



## young (Jan 5, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I made a few cuts with my 064 BB today. Damn shame a 56mm bore ain't within the scope of the rules. Everyone knows that the big bore kits are weak............ :msp_wink:



wheres the video Randy. it didnt happen. :wink2:


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 5, 2012)

young said:


> wheres the video Randy. it didnt happen. :wink2:



I know the rules my friend. :msp_wink:

I'll get the nasty bastard immortalized and up here before dark.


----------



## atvguns (Jan 5, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> OK, how about an 880 or 084. Is that better?????


 That sounds much better. Really I don't care what you do turn it into a Stihuskdolmpoulic if you like


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 5, 2012)

young said:


> wheres the video Randy. it didnt happen. :wink2:



9 pin rim.....

[video=youtube;8DPWCXlOlXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DPWCXlOlXg&feature=g-upl&context=G2887c05AUAAAAAAABAA[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Thats good Randy, I cant wait to try it out!
> 
> 
> We could have our own friendly 56mm class, 066BB vs 395? My 395 ain't much, but Id like to know where it stands with other saws......then again I may change my mind if my 066 out runs it .



I like the way that sounds Can I play?


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 5, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I like the way that sounds Can I play?



Sure, u can play. Just be prepared to lose....


----------



## deerjackie (Jan 5, 2012)

what is the date on the wky timbersport sawoff? I want to see this.New kid on the block here and want to see the chips fly.lol


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 5, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I like the way that sounds Can I play?





wigglesworth said:


> Sure, u can play. Just be prepared to lose....



Careful Wiggs, he has some mean stuff out in the garage... 



deerjackie said:


> what is the date on the wky timbersport sawoff? I want to see this.New kid on the block here and want to see the chips fly.lol



Where are you in TN? We need more hillbillys. :msp_wink:


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 5, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Sure, u can play. Just be prepared to lose....



Loosin's easy


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 6, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Loosin's easy



Sure is.....

On the other hand.......Pimpin ain't!!!


----------



## deerjackie (Jan 6, 2012)

Where are you in TN? We need more hillbillys. :msp_wink:

Paris


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Sure is.....
> 
> On the other hand.......Pimpin ain't!!!



Got that right! Just preppin' for a regular GTG is a lot of work, let alone trying to hand it to the likes of you:msp_sneaky:


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 6, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> Where are you in TN? We need more hillbillys. :msp_wink:
> 
> Paris



Cool. I'm about 20 minutes north of ya


----------



## young (Jan 6, 2012)

are we there yet????????

btw whos all bring a 346?


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 6, 2012)

young said:


> are we there yet????????
> 
> btw whos all bring a 346?



We're gettin there. 

I'll have a 346 in the mix. Also gonna have my stock one. Hopefully the stock one won't embarrass anybody.....


Good chance it will though


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Jan 6, 2012)

If I show up in person I'm hopin to have a 350 I picked up at the local Dolmar dealer stumpbroke & ready to eat some 346. It's the 49cc older version.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 6, 2012)

I'll be bringing a 346, 064/066, 066BB, and 390XP.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 6, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'll be bringing a 346, 064/066, 066BB, and 390XP.



I'll be bringing the winning saws. :msp_wink:

And some food. :msp_biggrin:

I'll try to smoke some pork for sandwiches and bring some homemade NC style BBQ sauce. Us fat boys has got to eat. :msp_smile:


----------



## deerjackie (Jan 6, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Cool. I'm about 20 minutes north of ya



i cant get to graves county in 20 min.maybe my truck needs a buildoff or new driver.lol hows it going ww?


----------



## wigglesworth (Jan 6, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> i cant get to graves county in 20 min.maybe my truck needs a buildoff or new driver.lol hows it going ww?



Wrong county. I'm only 2.5 miles across the state line.


----------



## wendell (Jan 6, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> 9 pin rim.....
> 
> [video=youtube;8DPWCXlOlXg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DPWCXlOlXg&feature=g-upl&context=G2887c05AUAAAAAAABAA[/video]



Is it supposed to bog down like that?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 6, 2012)

wendell said:


> Is it supposed to bog down like that?



I was surprised it pulled it at all wendell. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## deerjackie (Jan 12, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Wrong county. I'm only 2.5 miles across the state line.



my mistake sorry ww


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 22, 2012)

Well guys, Looks like I got my work cut out for me with the 066. I ran it some yesterday and thought it was lacking..... just didn't realize how much until I done some timed cuts this morning. I put a lot of time in the 066 cylinder. All saws are wearing the same bar and chain, and all saws have 7 pins. Wood is either a Black Oak or a Burr Oak, haven't investigated it the see exactly which one it is, but its fairly hard.

[video=youtube;9VZK0uh49rc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9VZK0uh49rc[/video]


[video=youtube;Pt7Y1KUFRI8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Pt7Y1KUFRI8[/video]


[video=youtube;oAnCXp4vJWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=oAnCXp4vJWg[/video]



By my watch, the 066 averaged 20.32. The 372XPW averaged 16.02. The 395 averaged 15.49.:msp_confused: Back to the drawing board.......


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 22, 2012)

Well Durand I don't know what to tell you besides that 372 is doing great. Teh 395 would probably pull an 8 pin with that bar pretty good and maybe pick up some time. Only way to find out is try. The 066 might need some more compression.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 22, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Well Durand I don't know what to tell you besides that 372 is doing great. Teh 395 would probably pull an 8 pin with that bar pretty good and maybe pick up some time. Only way to find out is try. The 066 might need some more compression.



Yeah the 395 would pull an 8 pin fine, on the last cut with it I was pulling up fairly hard just to see what it would do. I got a new gauge, the 066 is a hair over 185. All the others is about the same.


----------



## ptjeep (Jan 22, 2012)

Now you see why I like your 395 so much!!!! That 066 ain't there yet bit I'm sure you will figure it out.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 22, 2012)

ptjeep said:


> Now you see why I like your 395 so much!!!! That 066 ain't there yet bit I'm sure you will figure it out.



I like that 395 too, except it feels like carrying around a boat anchor lol. Funny thing, the 395 is turning less RPMs than any of them :msp_confused:. Its barely bumping 12,500 out of the wood!


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 22, 2012)

Durand what numbers are you using?


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 22, 2012)

Well maybe you can try what we talked about on the phone for it. That would be my best guess right now. when I get mine together we can see how it will turn out. I would guess the compression is going to be up around what that one is. I seen the log moving a little bit when you were pulling up on the 395.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Durand what numbers are you using?



Can't remember all them right off hand Randy. Im on the way to my 6 year olds birthday party,,, when I get home Ill look at my book and tell ya forsure.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 22, 2012)

I think I know what they were. I didn't drink too much last night to forget it that quick.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 22, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Can't remember all them right off hand Randy. Im on the way to my 6 year olds birthday party,,, when I get home Ill look at my book and tell ya forsure.



Give me a call later...


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 22, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I think I know what they were. I didn't drink too much last night to forget it that quick.



LOL, But I think I told ya wrong on the transfers after I got to thinking about it. All these numbers on these saws start running together, I cant remember whats what unless I write it down!


----------



## parrisw (Jan 22, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Well guys, Looks like I got my work cut out for me with the 066. I ran it some yesterday and thought it was lacking..... just didn't realize how much until I done some timed cuts this morning. I put a lot of time in the 066 cylinder. All saws are wearing the same bar and chain, and all saws have 7 pins. Wood is either a Black Oak or a Burr Oak, haven't investigated it the see exactly which one it is, but its fairly hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



395's rule! Too bad about the 066 though.


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 22, 2012)

Tall transfers and big compression will bring that saw alive Durand. I wanna see you win this build off, you're a hell of a saw builder IMHO.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Tall transfers and big compression will bring that saw alive Durand. I wanna see you win this build off, you're a hell of a saw builder IMHO.



I've never done an 066 Randy, but that's what I hear and have thought about those. The 395 on the other hand is much different, at least how I do them. I don't raise the transfers at all on 395's, they don't have much blowdown.

Will


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 22, 2012)

The saw has a Stihl branded cylinder, Not a Mahle. Stock timing was 97/166 Exhaust, 123/114 transfers, 80/160 intake. The exhaust port had an ugly bevel, intake port had an ugly lip,,, removed both those and raised the transfers. Now its at 96/168, 118/124, 81,162.

Randy, I tried calling. If ya get time holler back in the next couple hours.

Ive kicked around the idea of raising the transfers some more, because they open/close progressively. From cracked open to fully open is quite a few degrees. I got a few more things I wanna try too. I may end up looking for another cylinder before long haha.


----------



## wendell (Jan 22, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> By my watch, the 066 averaged 20.32. The 372XPW averaged 16.02. The 395 averaged 15.49.:msp_confused: Back to the drawing board.......



The answer is simple:

_Husky's Rule,_ Stihl's Drool


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## subhunter (Jan 23, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Tall transfers and big compression will bring that saw



Care to share more on this? I have ran my 064 conversion quite a bit and to me it seems lacking as well. I have thought about raising the transfers a few degrees but thought that the shorter blowdown might hurt it more. Mine also has a slight free port at TDC. 

So my question really is,how will raising the transfers/shorten the blowdown effect the saw overall?


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 23, 2012)

subhunter said:


> Care to share more on this? I have ran my 064 conversion quite a bit and to me it seems lacking as well. I have thought about raising the transfers a few degrees but thought that the shorter blowdown might hurt it more. Mine also has a slight free port at TDC.
> 
> So my question really is,how will raising the transfers/shorten the blowdown effect the saw overall?



Some Oh64 jugs I've seen have huge transfer tunnels, I can understand a late model 066 or 660 jug hurting it's performance.

Every saw is different. I've not found a one size fits all "recipe" that brings a saw alive. The size of the crankcase VS the displacement plays a huge part in the timing numbers that work well in a saw. 

I won't pretend to understand all this stuff as I'm just beginning to get a glimpse at the puzzle. I have experienced enough Stihl 066 and 046 builds to see what helps them build big power though. The older 046 jugs had about 16 degrees of blowdown.....that set the transfers up there pretty tall. My ms460 has one of those D-shaped jugs that are known runners, with a popup and some serious port work it still needed something. I had raised the exhaust but hadn't brought the transfers up enough to maintain that short blowdown that the factory engineers built in. blsnelling encouraged me to raise them more. I did in steps. The saw started maintaining rpm in the cut. 

The Husky 262XP is another saw with incredibly short blowdown numbers. It also has a short intake duration. Figuring out what the engineers were thinking is key to learning what works.... These guys are not stupid. 

Crankcase pressure plays a big part in the pumping action of the transfers.....and I feel like the transfers are where the saw is made.

I probably made you have more questions. But thinking about *why* is where I'm at right now....


----------



## subhunter (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info Randy. I built this saw last summer before the talk of this build. I ported it but left the exhaust and transfer timing alone. but raised duration a tad. I have been thinking,like I said, of raising the uppers and doing some more modding to the lowers but just have been skeptical of that. 

I remember Brad saying that about the 046 and that has made me think very hard on these 'numbers'. I am by no means an expert and have forgotten more than I remembered about these small engines although I have several strong ported saws. I know that in the next day or so I will be pulling my 064 back down for some more mods.....


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 23, 2012)

Well Im a dumbass! 

If ya ever put a saw together out of some parts and it has an intellacarb, it must be functional! I had the intellacarb, but my base wasnt drilled for the intellacarb...it did have the boss for it though.






I made no other changes besides opened that hole up and had to make a MAJOR re-tune, but it made a big difference in the saw. Still not where it needs to be for the competition, but much better than it was!


----------



## subhunter (Jan 23, 2012)

What is the deal with the intelicarb? I seen those when I originaly built the 064 but mine used the other style carb instead.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 23, 2012)

subhunter said:


> What is the deal with the intelicarb? I seen those when I originaly built the 064 but mine used the other style carb instead.



Honestly I don't know for sure. I know it measures the air on the clean side of the air filter to adjust the metering diaphragm in the carb..... and I know they run like chit if ya have it blocked off.:bang:


----------



## dwraisor (Jan 23, 2012)

subhunter said:


> What is the deal with the intelicarb? I seen those when I originaly built the 064 but mine used the other style carb instead.



My understanding is that the intelies are able to determine how dirty the filter is based on the difference in pressures and adjust the fuel to compensate for the reduced airflow through the dirty filter. So as the filter gets dirty, and flows less air the carb mixture inherently richens, so the inteli leans it out to allow the correct mixture. With the port blocked off, I would think it would defiantly have the saw in an extremely over-lean situation to the point of not having enough fuel to even run....

Again just how I understand what was explained to me.

dw


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 23, 2012)

Without a vent, it probably couldn't pump properly.


----------



## MacLaren (Jan 23, 2012)

subhunter said:


> What is the deal with the intelicarb? I seen those when I originaly built the 064 but mine used the other style carb instead.



From my understanding its almost the same as M-Tronic.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 23, 2012)

The two are not related at all. M-Tronic is an electronically controlled carb. Intellicarb is just a regular carb where the pump diaphragm vents inside the air filter, instead of outside air.


----------



## young (Jan 23, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Well Im a dumbass!
> 
> If ya ever put a saw together out of some parts and it has an intellacarb, it must be functional! I had the intellacarb, but my base wasnt drilled for the intellacarb...it did have the boss for it though.
> 
> ...



D'oh!


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 23, 2012)

young said:


> D'oh!



You hush!


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 23, 2012)

You got any more videos of it now with the carb working right?


----------



## young (Jan 23, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Honestly I don't know for sure. I know it measures the air on the clean side of the air filter to adjust the metering diaphragm in the carb..... and I know they run like chit if ya have it blocked off.:bang:



what is this, nascar? restrictor plate racing. :jester:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 23, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> You got any more videos of it now with the carb working right?



No I dont Mike, I didn't upload them cause they were too big, and I done a lot of trial and error. The wood is getting considerable bigger, so I had to start over with a new base line. I will say this,,, after the wood got bigger, the 066 is holding about the same times, the 372 slowed down. Out of about 10 test and tune cuts, the 066 averaged 20.80, the 372 averaged 19.14......

Ill get it, slowly but surely.....


----------



## young (Jan 23, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> ....
> Ill get it, slowly but surely.....



do what randy do, and put NOS on it.umpkin2:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 23, 2012)

young said:


> do what randy do, and put NOS on it.umpkin2:



Im trying to figure out how to get the handle bar to hold the pressure, I done got the micro switch and timing retard hooked up:msp_biggrin:


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 23, 2012)

Well it sounds like it's getting closer. I wish I had mine done so I could send it to you to run with yours. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 23, 2012)

well so much for us having an advantage on you:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 23, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Well it sounds like it's getting closer. I wish I had mine done so I could send it to you to run with yours. :msp_sneaky:



I got a friend bringing a stock 066 RL down sometime this week to run with mine. Ill know then weither to proceed on, or throw it in the creek!


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 23, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> well so much for us having an advantage on you:hmm3grin2orange:



Terry, you ever run the smokin hot XPW again a hot 066 with a 28'' bar or so?


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 23, 2012)

Well durand it seems like it might be close to the xpw so it should be getting closer to the 395. Did you get a run with the 395 in the bigger end of the log?


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 23, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Well durand it seems like it might be close to the xpw so it should be getting closer to the 395. Did you get a run with the 395 in the bigger end of the log?



Nope. I put a 8 pin on it this morning, then the chain was too short....


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 23, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Terry, you ever run the smokin hot XPW again a hot 066 with a 28'' bar or so?



not side by side but brad posted a video from the last gtg of his 066 and my 372 in the same post and my xpw was faster.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 23, 2012)

I may end up jetting the carb up. The fastest cuts were at 1.5 turns out....more than once. Its got a 72 now. Any input on this anybody?


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 23, 2012)

ive got a bone stock 660 here if you want to come up and run them.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 23, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> not side by side but brad posted a video from the last gtg of his 066 and my 372 in the same post and my xpw was faster.



Just wondered. I remember my buildoff 372 beating my 395 with a 28" bar. Mike had the same deal with his and his 660 i think it was, and a 30" bar.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 23, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> ive got a bone stock 660 here if you want to come up and run them.



I may if i find time..... if it rains the rest of the week like they say it will, ill probably have time lol.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah the 372 was faster than the 390 in 25" oak with a 30" bar. It seems there's no real advantage until you bury a 32" bar in a log for the 90cc saws.

If you got that much time you might as well pick up the grinder while you're out and about.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 23, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Yeah the 372 was faster than the 390 in 25" oak with a 30" bar.* It seems there's no real advantage until you bury a 32" bar in a log for the 90cc *saws.
> 
> If you got that much time you might as well pick up the grinder while you're out and about.



Thats about what Im finding


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 23, 2012)

This is just another example of why I love a ported 70cc saw. Until the wood gets really big, the 70cc will pull more RPMs.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm wondering about this 3120. I hope it's going to be stronger than the 066 with 36" bars.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> This is just another example of why I love a ported 70cc saw. Until the wood gets really big, the 70cc will pull more RPMs.



I agree 100% Brad... and the weight of a 70cc with a light bar is oh so sweet!!


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 23, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I'm wondering about this 3120. I hope it's going to be stronger than the 066 with 36" bars.



Gear it up one....?


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 23, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Gear it up one....?



I've got a 9 pin hanging on the wall. I wonder if it will pull a 36" with a 9 pin?


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 23, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I've got a 9 pin hanging on the wall. I wonder if it will pull a 36" with a 9 pin?



Dunno. I think Brads killer 084 is turning one!


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 23, 2012)

I think we should have a 120cc buildoff of modern saws. It would be more interesting I think.


----------



## little possum (Jan 23, 2012)

Dont hold your breath 

I have had a 3/8 8 pin and 24 on mine for cookie cutting. But dont mess with it much. 
42" full comp .404 and 7 pin or either the 72" most of the time.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 23, 2012)

I know there's not many people with those big saws and even then most don't want to mess with them since they cost so much.


----------



## little possum (Jan 23, 2012)

A go fast saw buildoff  Im in for that one. 10x10s please.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 23, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Dunno. I think Brads killer 084 is turning one!



With a 50" bar buried in Oak Speaking of which, I need to go backin that saw someday. I believe there's more in it. That was one of my earlier port jobs.


----------



## Naked Arborist (Jan 24, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Well guys, Looks like I got my work cut out for me with the 066. I ran it some yesterday and thought it was lacking..... just didn't realize how much until I done some timed cuts this morning. I put a lot of time in the 066 cylinder. All saws are wearing the same bar and chain, and all saws have 7 pins. Wood is either a Black Oak or a Burr Oak, haven't investigated it the see exactly which one it is, but its fairly hard.
> 
> [video=youtube;9VZK0uh49rc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=9VZK0uh49rc[/video]
> 
> ...



The 372XPW is the best running saw (sound wise) I've heard in any of the videos in this thread. The saw just sounds "right as rain". It sounds just like my MS361, crisp and skareem-in.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 29, 2012)

I finally go around to running my saw with the 066 RL this morning. Its nothing to brag about, but my saw is faster than the Red Light saw.....by an average of .60 seconds . Thats not good enough for me . As far as I know, the RL 066 is stock, It had a fresh piston and rings put in it last year by a Stihl dealer. It does have a dual port muffler cover. Im gonna put my wheel on it and check the port timing afterwhile, just so I know!

If and when I get time, Im gonna be putting a timing light on both saws. Im interested to see if there is a ignition timing difference between the RL 66, and my 66 with the dummy (1300) coil.


----------



## mdavlee (Jan 29, 2012)

Well Durand maybe you can figure something out with it. :msp_confused:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jan 29, 2012)

I will say this, That stock Red light was pretty damn impressive! 

If it is for sure a stock saw, Ill know before long. I know the logger that had it before this guy ended up with it....I wouldn't bet that it is stock....but it could be.


----------



## tlandrum (Jan 29, 2012)

if its got a non decomp cylinder on it it will make you think its ported compared to a new 066/660


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 4, 2012)

Here's a brand new MS660 I ported today. After this vid, I went back in and found a little more. Unfortunately, it was after dark and couldn't get a vid. No popup in this one.

[video=youtube_share;vnmjB7WNZXo]http://youtu.be/vnmjB7WNZXo[/video]


----------



## young (Feb 17, 2012)

listen up men. looks like ill be handling the 66 build of chains. ill get a reel of stihl RSC, almost everybodies favorite chain.

RSC
32in 
full comp
3/8
050
105 links

$23 per chain.

you can pay me now or at the build off.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 17, 2012)

Sounds good man. :msp_smile:


----------



## young (Feb 17, 2012)

chains chains for everybody hahahaha


----------



## deerjackie (Feb 18, 2012)

looks like i have to do some bar swapping.my 660 came with a 24 and 28 will swap the like new 28 for a 32.[ hint]


----------



## komatsuvarna (Feb 18, 2012)

Ill need to borrow a bar too. I don't really have a need for a 32'', and my 066 will likely be sold after the buiidoff anyways....if it makes it that long!


----------



## young (Feb 18, 2012)

ill bring the "official community 32in bar" for who ever needs it. hehe :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wheelman (Feb 18, 2012)

All right who is going to this one from my neck of the woods?


----------



## deerjackie (Feb 18, 2012)

wheelman said:


> All right who is going to this one from my neck of the woods?


 i ll bring the smoker and oklahoma prime rib. lol takes
3 hrs per loaf. if i am not working. if i am i wil drop off the smoked loafs.i am in either way. any date set yet? i want to let my brother from mo know. would like for him to see this.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Feb 18, 2012)

March 24th


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 18, 2012)

Randy has my 32" that should be making the trip. I might make it up to get the other one sometime in the next week. I was planning on selling the 066 after the buildoff but I kinda like this one. 

Carl if I'm home I'll be heading up there and you can hitch a ride with me.


----------



## young (Feb 18, 2012)

jokers who already paid for chain

1. wiggs
2. mastermind
3. me


----------



## ptjeep (Feb 18, 2012)

wheelman said:


> All right who is going to this one from my neck of the woods?



I am planning on it unless something REALLY important comes up.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 18, 2012)

Can someone point me to the rules for the 066 and 346 builds?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Can someone point me to the rules for the 066 and 346 builds?



They have to be stock. You and I are both out.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 18, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Stock or aftermarket jugs, but must be 54mm. No two piece heads, no pipes, must have spark screens, but any amount of outlets. 064 with 66 tops are ok.
> 
> Gonna be 32" bars in a big o cant. Probably do 3 cuts, taking the best of three.





wigglesworth said:


> Yea, stock carbs. Everything has to function as original. Chain brake too. It's a "work saw" build
> 
> Late march, early April at my place.





Mastermind said:


> They have to be stock. You and I are both out.



I found a couple posts buried in the thread. So, stock carbs on both the 066 and 346? How about 357 carbs on the 346? How about external transfers?


----------



## komatsuvarna (Feb 18, 2012)

That's right folks. March 24th, 2012. The location zip is 42071. Be there or be square!


Gonna be two working class saw build offs. 

First is the 064/066/660. 

Must be 54mm bore!! 
No two piece heads
Stock carbs, fully functioning choke
Air filters installed. 
Must have stock muffler, no restrictions on outlets or what not. 
Fuel and chain will be supplied. 93 octane non ethonol. 

Entry cost will be whatever it cost me for the chain and fuel cost diveded up. I would figure $30ish a piece. 
Wood will be 28" approx. so a 32" bar will be needed. If u don't have one, I'm sure someone will share 

Fastest cut thru the cant wins. The winner will receive his choice of a swift kick in the junk or bragging rights, whichever u prefer....

And also the 346 ex pee

Same basic rules. 

No two piece heads
You can run the OE or NE cylinders
Carb, intake and filter must appear stock. 357/359 carbs are ok. 
Must have stock muffler, no restriction on outlets or what nots.

Fuel will be supplied. 

You supply your chain 

Chain can be either 3/8 or .325. It must be NEW in the package, and will be inspected prior to running. 

Wood will be 10x10 of most likely poplar. Two cuts, one down, one up. Fastest time wins. Same prizes as the 66 Buildoff. 

So there it is, got lots of time, so y'all better get to building


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the details. How about external transfers?


----------



## komatsuvarna (Feb 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Thanks for the details. How about external transfers?



How about internal? Extras that is?:msp_smile:


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 18, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> How about internal? Extras that is?:msp_smile:



Be a little hard to enforce that rule.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Feb 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Be a little hard to enforce that rule.



Not really, although I think most would agree that finger ports is not in a true work saw....that goes to work everyday.

Huskies are quad ports.., Right? LOL


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 18, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Not really, although I think most would agree that finger ports is not in a true work saw....that goes to work everyday.
> 
> Huskies are quad ports.., Right? LOL



I'm not doing any similiar mods myself...just curious what all I might be up against.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 18, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'm not doing any similiar mods myself...just curious what all I might be up against.



I have a 353 top end that's a running dude.......I may put finger ports in that one.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 18, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I have a 353 top end that's a running dude.......I may put finger ports in that one.



Go for it!


----------



## cowroy (Feb 18, 2012)

ptjeep said:


> I am planning on it unless something REALLY important comes up.



I plan on goin also if yall wanted to carpool or follow each other.


----------



## wheelman (Feb 19, 2012)

Seems this date is going to interfere with plan my son has for us to go to the Mid America Truck Show. I may have to ship my saw or see if it can hitch a ride with one of you guys.


----------



## ptjeep (Feb 19, 2012)

wheelman said:


> Seems this date is going to interfere with plan my son has for us to go to the Mid America Truck Show. I may have to ship my saw or see if it can hitch a ride with one of you guys.



I'm sure one of us will be able to take it, cant promise that it will come home though.:msp_tongue:


----------



## wheelman (Feb 19, 2012)

You probably would'nt want my old slow saw anyway.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 19, 2012)

wheelman said:


> You probably would'nt want my old slow saw anyway.



I'm sure that old junk yard dawg is a good runner. I know the one I ran at terrys was a real nice runner.


----------



## young (Feb 19, 2012)

its too friendly in here. my stock 660 is going to beat all yall. let the trash talk commence. hahaha 

btw march is going to be a awesome month. got the 12hr of sebring the week before, then the GTG. :yoyo:


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm hoping to not finish last. Anything above that is a plus. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Feb 19, 2012)

young said:


> its too friendly in here. *my stock 660 is going to beat all yall.* let the trash talk commence. hahaha
> 
> btw march is going to be a awesome month. got the 12hr of sebring the week before, then the GTG. :yoyo:




Your stocker will probably beat mine!:msp_mad:


----------



## wheelman (Feb 19, 2012)

Someone has to come in last. Just dont want it to be me.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 19, 2012)

I think I'll just go for the show and shine trophy


----------



## komatsuvarna (Feb 19, 2012)

wheelman said:


> Someone has to come in last. Just dont want it to be me.



Im fairly confident I have that spot covered. If I wasn't going to be at the GTG anyways, I wouldn't even enter my saw lol!


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 19, 2012)

young said:


> its too friendly in here. *my stock 660 is going to beat all yall*. let the trash talk commence. hahaha
> 
> btw march is going to be a awesome month. got the 12hr of sebring the week before, then the GTG. :yoyo:



I know.......right? 





mdavlee said:


> I'm hoping to not finish last. Anything above that is a plus. :msp_thumbsup:





komatsuvarna said:


> Im fairly confident I have that spot covered.



It's looking more and more like last is mine. My saw is still under the bench in a box with the cases split.


----------



## young (Feb 19, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Im fairly confident I have that spot covered. If I wasn't going to be at the GTG anyways, I wouldn't even enter my saw lol!



i can dull up your chain to help you with this cause. hahaha


----------



## komatsuvarna (Feb 19, 2012)

young said:


> i can dull up your chain to help you with this cause. hahaha



LOL, I afraid I dont need any more help with that :hmm3grin2orange:.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I know mine can't compete in the show n shine. It's a worker not a looker.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Feb 19, 2012)

Im still debating if I wanna do my 346 or not.....


----------



## young (Feb 19, 2012)

new rule. pinch hitter...errr......saws are now allowed in the 66 build off. 

now i need to find me a ported 880 hahahaha.


----------



## young (Feb 19, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Well I know mine can't compete in the show n shine. It's a worker not a looker.



think brad has it in the bag. unless someone brings a NIB 66 unopened, never been gassed.


----------



## wheelman (Feb 19, 2012)

It's looking more and more like last is mine. My saw is still under the bench in a box with the cases split. [/QUOTE]

Dont feel too bad I just got mine running this week.


----------



## wheelman (Feb 19, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I think I'll just go for the show and shine trophy



Pretty saw Brad too bad its gonna get smacked around at the KY throw down.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 19, 2012)

young said:


> new rule. pinch hitter...errr......saws are now allowed in the 66 build off.
> 
> now i need to find me a ported 880 hahahaha.



I've got a 3120. It might be ported by then.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 19, 2012)

wheelman said:


> Pretty saw Brad too bad its gonna get smacked around at the KY throw down.



That very well may happen! I might venture to putting a degree wheel on it tomorrow and seeing if I can lessen the pain.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 20, 2012)

I ran mine a little today making cookies to use in the smoker. Got a video in oak. I don't know if you can lean on it hard enough or not

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/jGzthKwq7Vs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 20, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> That very well may happen! I might venture to putting a degree wheel on it tomorrow and seeing if I can lessen the pain.



The 066 jug on my 064 had already been ported, but I went back in it today for some fine tuning. She's back together and seems to run great. I don't have any wood here at the house to put it in though. I may bring it just like it is without ever putting it in a stick of wood. It is what it is.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 20, 2012)

I've got almost a tank through mine with the new piston and rings. I hope to get a couple gallons through it before then.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 20, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I've got almost a tank through mine with the new piston and rings. I hope to get a couple gallons through it before then.



Mine hasn't seen one tank probably since it was built.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 21, 2012)

Is it the builders choice of rim size on the 066s?


----------



## wsg (Feb 21, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I ran mine a little today making cookies to use in the smoker. Got a video in oak. I don't know if you can lean on it hard enough or not
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/jGzthKwq7Vs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



I really liked how the angle of the sunlight showed the oiler doing its thing!


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 21, 2012)

That video in that light looked pretty cool when I seen it. I had to put part of a cookie over the camera to get it to focus to take the video from there. 

I did run mine today against a treemonkey 660:msp_sneaky:


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 21, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I did run mine today against a treemonkey 660:msp_sneaky:



And?


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 21, 2012)

Video is uploading. I'm on dsl here not a cable modem. It will be a few more minutes and you guys can see for yourselves:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## young (Feb 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Is it the builders choice of rim size on the 066s?



i would think it would be.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 21, 2012)

I will probably send mine with a 7 pin. I will do some testing with 7 and 8 but I think I already know the answer in that size wood.


----------



## wheelman (Feb 21, 2012)

I dont have a bar longer than 28" so I will be doing a little guessing myself.I would imagine a 7 tooth would be faster in that much wood.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 21, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Video is uploading. I'm on dsl here not a cable modem. It will be a few more minutes and you guys can see for yourselves:hmm3grin2orange:



Doesn't take this long to upload a video Is yours ported now?


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 21, 2012)

Here you guys go. 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/pyxEfJNhTfk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 21, 2012)

I timed the first saw to be a hair faster. Any reason you're running them so rich? They're both capable of far faster cut times than you're getting here.


----------



## wheelman (Feb 21, 2012)

So which one is yours Mike?


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 21, 2012)

Mine is the ugly one. I think mine was tuned to 12.6k and his around 12.8k.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 21, 2012)

who sharpened the chain on pauls saw? they need to be tested with the same chain to know what saw was actually faster. they both look good


----------



## young (Feb 21, 2012)

both running 7 or 8 pin? agree with terry on same chain and bar.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 21, 2012)

7 on mine and I think his had a 7. His chain was as sharp as mine. Both were RSC. Mine had already cut a tank of wood before it got there.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 21, 2012)

The stock 3120 cut right with both of those 66s and it running a 32" with a 7 pin. It's bone stock without even a muffler mod. I think that was the most surprising of the day.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 21, 2012)

must be a really good running 3120 or ugh ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, never mind:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 21, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> must be a really good running 3120 or ugh ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, never mind:hmm3grin2orange:



It seems to be a real good runner for stock. It does have the 12k coil instead of the lower one. Paul has videos of it I think. That video I posted was on my phone. I don't know how many he got earlier.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 21, 2012)

that 3120 would make a fun toy if you hot woods ported it.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 21, 2012)

I need to get the carb fixed up or get one from someone already set up and I will. I think it would be real fast on a pipe with a 20" and 10 pin


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 21, 2012)

get yourself an alky carb from ecbert right here in tn an throw on that sucker if you want to run a pipe.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll probably never build an alky pipe saw. Can't run them in the wood pile long enough to get anything done.


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Is it the builders choice of rim size on the 066s?



Sure. If you think your saw will do well with an 8 or 9, have at it. Just no cryin when its over.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 21, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Sure. If you think your saw will do well with an 8 or 9, have at it. Just no cryin when its over.



Don't toss your box of Kleenex out! You're gonna need them!


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Don't toss your box of Kleenex out! You're gonna need them!



HAHA!!!


:bringit:


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 22, 2012)

What kind of wood are you planning on using Jeremy? I would think the saws will do better with a 7 in wood that size.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 22, 2012)

Here's my entry sporting it's new 32" Light bar. It balances great.


----------



## young (Feb 24, 2012)

young said:


> jokers who already paid for chain
> 
> 1. wiggs
> 2. mastermind
> 3. me



4. mdavlee


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm gonna try to get mine together this weekend. The last piece of the puzzle arrived yesterday.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 25, 2012)

Well hurry up Randy. You should be done by now:msp_wink:


----------



## Erick (Feb 25, 2012)

Can anybody play or is this a slow saws only event. :tongue2:


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 25, 2012)

Erick said:


> Can anybody play or is this a slow saws only event. :tongue2:



Well look what the dogs drug in Long time no see. Good to see ya!


----------



## Erick (Feb 25, 2012)

Been gone a while but back now and I'll be checking in from time to time just to keep you lot in line.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 25, 2012)

Erick said:


> Been gone a while but back now and I'll be checking in from time to time just to keep you lot in line.



Good to hear. BTW, you're welcome to come, but you might want to leave your slow saws at home:msp_w00t::msp_biggrin:


----------



## Erick (Feb 25, 2012)

Nahh just stopped in to yank ya'lls chain, wifes going in for a surgery so this is a no show for me. Probably best though.... I'd hate to make you look bad in front of your friends. oke: :msp_laugh:


----------



## booger1286 (Feb 25, 2012)

Just curious, do you have to have a 660 case with oem topend or can it be an 064 with 660 topend or 660 big bore.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 25, 2012)

Any bottom end just has to be a 54 mm topend. No big bores are allowed in this one.


----------



## booger1286 (Feb 25, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Any bottom end just has to be a 54 mm topend. No big bores are allowed in this one.


Is the crankcase smaller on the 064?
Im guessin your gonna participate? How long does it take to drive there from here?
I would like to see this.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't think I'll be home then but I'm going to send a saw. It would be 5.5 hours or so depending on knoxville and nashville traffic.


----------



## young (Feb 28, 2012)

young said:


> jokers who already paid for chain
> 1. wiggs
> 2. mastermind
> 3. me
> 4. mdavlee



5. ECopsey


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 28, 2012)

I bought another 346 yesterday. This ones an OE. With another saw, I can put the OEM topend back on my NE saw and put the aftermarket cylinder I'm working on on this OE saw. That'll make comparison testing a lot easier. I suppose I'll bring them both.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 28, 2012)

So how many entries is there in each build? I'm just curious now. I almost wish I had a 346/2153 here to build on. I'm not sure if I've got enough time to get one and get it built and broke in now.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 28, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I bought another 346 yesterday. This ones an OE. With another saw, I can put the OEM topend back on my NE saw and put the aftermarket cylinder I'm working on on this OE saw. That'll make comparison testing a lot easier. I suppose I'll bring them both.



I need a piston to get in on this build. I only use Meteor pistons and OEM. The Greek is the only one I know of that stocks Meteor for the NE346XP. I doubt I can get one shipped in time for the build. 

I do have a 353 top end I may play around with and enter.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 28, 2012)

Replacement Piston for Husqvarna 346XP


----------



## young (Feb 28, 2012)

young said:


> jokers who already paid for chain
> 1. wiggs
> 2. mastermind
> 3. me
> ...



6. blsnelling‎


----------



## wheelman (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry Young I guess I missed something but how would you like for me to get the chain money to you?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 28, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Replacement Piston for Husqvarna 346XP



Thanks Brad. I didn't realize they had the Meteor piston kits. I'm done with Episan.......

I loaded up on several items while there.......damn CAD.


----------



## young (Feb 28, 2012)

wheelman said:


> Sorry Young I guess I missed something but how would you like for me to get the chain money to you?



you can pay at the gtg or paypal. whatever works for you.


----------



## subhunter (Feb 29, 2012)

Just a question, will anyone have a chain breaker-spinner at the GTG? I am going to have a 28" chain that will need to be shortened to 84dl.

PM sent young.:msp_razz:


----------



## young (Feb 29, 2012)

young said:


> jokers who already paid for 66 build off chain
> 1. wiggs
> 2. mastermind
> 3. me
> ...



7. subhunter

planning to pay at the gtg

a. FarmerBoy


----------



## young (Feb 29, 2012)

btw anybody want to do a gtg swap meet ???


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 2, 2012)

Well guys, guess its time to swap cylinders. I ran my 372 and 66 against each other today again. Both were wearing 8 pin sprockets and the same 24'' bar and chain cutting past the tip in a hard ass Oak log. The chain is RSC that was used on my saw in the 372 buildoff, Its never been sharpened and has only made probably 10 cuts.....so it's close to off the roll. The 372 is still holding about 3 seconds on the 66, which is better than I started out I guess. I got a non decomp to give it a whirl......

Here's the vids if anyone's interested.... I was just practicing the first cut on the 66 vid 
066 8 pin - YouTube
372 8 pin - YouTube


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 2, 2012)

young said:


> btw anybody want to do a gtg swap meet ???



Oh gawd... Does that mean I have to drag all muh stuff out?



komatsuvarna said:


> Well guys, guess its time to swap cylinders. I ran my 372 and 66 against each other today again. Both were wearing 8 pin sprockets and the same 24'' bar and chain cutting past the tip in a hard ass Oak log. The chain is RSC that was used on my saw in the 372 buildoff, Its never been sharpened and has only made probably 10 cuts.....so it's close to off the roll. The 372 is still holding about 3 seconds on the 66, which is better than I started out I guess. I got a non decomp to give it a whirl......
> 
> Here's the vids if anyone's interested.... I was just practicing the first cut on the 66 vid
> 066 8 pin - YouTube
> 372 8 pin - YouTube



I'd be very curious to see how they both compared wearin 32" bars


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 2, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Oh gawd... Does that mean I have to drag all muh stuff out?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be very curious to see how they both compared wearin 32" bars



Im sure they wont compare wearing 32s. I dont have a 32, but i gotta 36. Think the xp will turn it? Lol


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 2, 2012)

On second thought, i forgot i still have that RL 066 here lol. I should be using it as a comparison saw instead of the 372.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 2, 2012)

Well that sucks that cylinder is still not beating the 372. Maybe the non decomp will turn it around the other way.


----------



## young (Mar 2, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Oh gawd... Does that mean I have to drag all muh stuff out?



just roll out the file cabinet with a dolly.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 2, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Well that sucks that cylinder is still not beating the 372. Maybe the non decomp will turn it around the other way.



I done one more thing to the cylinder thats on it before Im gonna chunk it. Just gotta put her back on and give it a try.....but it'll probably be a couple days


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 2, 2012)

Well here's mine with a 24" rsc and an 8 pin on it. I had someone to video so I took advantage of it. It's oak just over bar length.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/I49SbetxmjQ" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ptjeep (Mar 2, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> On second thought, i forgot i still have that RL 066 here lol. I should be using it as a comparison saw instead of the 372.



Hey durand, how does it compare to "MY" 395?:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## ptjeep (Mar 2, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Oh gawd... Does that mean I have to drag all muh stuff out?



Hey Jeremy, did you get a chance to look for my requested parts?


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 2, 2012)

ptjeep said:


> Hey durand, how does it compare to "MY" 395?:biggrinbounce2:



It doesn't........ :msp_wink:


Hopefully I can fix that, but I need to get in gear!!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 2, 2012)

Here's mine. I reckon it's done except for another port on the muffler.



[video=youtube;6yMxgogf_1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yMxgogf_1o&list=UUg2yelCeKwB12xIohZfmf1g&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## wendell (Mar 2, 2012)

ptjeep said:


> Hey durand, how does it compare to "MY" 395?:biggrinbounce2:



I thought it was "My" 395. :monkey:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 3, 2012)

Well guys, I got the Mdavlee 66 in my hands earlier.....all I can say is its one strong running son of gun!!! I already knew my 066 wasn't a runner from the get go, but I'd never guessed it was that slow, Mikes 66 smacked mine around like a little rag doll. Its about 6 seconds faster with 24'' 8 pin in some fairly hard Oak,,, kinda hurt my feelings and stuff . His 66 is about 1.8-2 seconds faster than my 395 too....I figured they'ed been a little closer, I guess the lower RPMs of the 395 hurts it some when its turning about 1000-1400 less RPMs,,,, but I dunno. All in all we had a good time :msp_biggrin:.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 3, 2012)

I had a good time running the saws. I would have never guessed mine was that far ahead of that one. I never dreamed it would beat the 395. That 372 he has is a real good runner and mine was several seconds behind it.


----------



## young (Mar 3, 2012)

sounds like fun. i wish i was there.

ps. chains





new style boxes. 1st time ive see them




good ole RSC


----------



## ptjeep (Mar 3, 2012)

6 seconds! Dang. I thought you boys couldnt meet up today, hate that i missed it.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah durand said he was stuck at home and i'm out of time off so we went to his house.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 4, 2012)

7 pin videos

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/0ILjq-GoFqY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/damfZE8gRUc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

8 pin
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/VL-gHURMj9M" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/PTCObYmCgmE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Pendagator (Mar 8, 2012)

Maybe Wiggs or Young you can rework the list back at post #688 page 46 so people can start signing up because its only 2 weeks away. I didn't want to do it because that list involves paying for chain. Looks like Subhunter is #7 and FarmerBoy is #8. I suggest you post up the title, date and city of the GTG . Then each time someone adds a name, they copy and paste the title along with the list- that way things don't get buried. Maybe like the example below- I had to use the periods to keep things in line.

2012 West Kentucky GTG/Buildoff - March ?? - Murray, KY 42071

1. Name1.........................Paid
2. Name2$.......................Paid
3. Name3%%%................Pay at GTG
4. Name4^^


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 8, 2012)

I'll be there and I'm bringing one of these.


----------



## atvguns (Mar 9, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'll be there and I'm bringing one of these.


Are you going to bring some help so you can get the can open.


----------



## young (Mar 9, 2012)

date march 24, sat

location murray ky. zip 42071


people who already paid for 66 build off chain
1. wiggs
2. mastermind
3. young (me)
4. mdavlee
5. ECopsey
6. blsnelling‎
7. subhunter

planning to pay 

a. FarmerBoy
b. wheelman
c. komatsuvarna 
d. nwpalumberjack 
e. J.Walker


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 9, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'll be there and I'm bringing one of these.



And I'm going to feed it to you!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 9, 2012)

atvguns said:


> Are you going to bring some help so you can get the can open.





blsnelling said:


> And I'm going to feed it to you!!!!!



Let the smack talk commence!!!!!!!! 

I wish my 066 had tail lights......................cause that's ALL you boys would see.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 9, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Let the smack talk commence!!!!!!!!
> 
> I wish my 066 had tail lights......................cause that's ALL you boys would see.



Except they'll be TOMBSTONE tail lights!


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 9, 2012)

Now Brad ain't you figured out us TN fellers have these build offs wrapped up yet? :jester:

I ain't gonna say I'll win but I hope to not be last with my hunk of junk:msp_biggrin:


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 9, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Now Brad ain't you figured out us TN fellers have these build offs wrapped up yet? :jester:
> 
> I ain't gonna say I'll win but I hope to not be last with my hunk of junk:msp_biggrin:



Which is faster, yours or Mikes? Will both saws be there? I want to beat them both


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 9, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Which is faster, yours or Mikes? Will both saws be there? I want to beat them both



Heck Brad since you wanna win so bad.........I'll let you run my saw.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 9, 2012)

Durand has my saw and will be bringing it and the 3120 along. I won't be able to make it since we'll be in the middle of a shutdown. Maybe terry will have one this summer or someone else pretty close by to attend.


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 9, 2012)

Been off the radar for a bit, but I do plan on being there....


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 9, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Heck Brad since you wanna win so bad.........I'll let you run my saw.



I want to win so bad that I don't think I'm even going to test my saw in good before the GTG, lol.


----------



## subhunter (Mar 10, 2012)

Anyone care to share what a good BD number would be? I have mine at 19 now and am thinking of going up some more but am starting to get a bit nervous as these transfers are getting BIIG.....


----------



## young (Mar 10, 2012)

date march 24, sat

location murray ky. zip 42071


people who already paid for 66 build off chain
1. wiggs
2. mastermind
3. young (me)
4. mdavlee
5. ECopsey
6. blsnelling‎
7. subhunter
8. *komatsuvarna*

planning to pay 

a. FarmerBoy
b. wheelman
c. nwpalumberjack 
d. J.Walker


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 10, 2012)

subhunter said:


> Anyone care to share what a good BD number would be? I have mine at 19 now and am thinking of going up some more but am starting to get a bit nervous as these transfers are getting BIIG.....



The best running 066 I've ran had around 20 degrees blowdown.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 10, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> The best running 066 I've ran had around 20 degrees blowdown.



20° Blowdown........

[video=youtube;sBcB4wmzYMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBcB4wmzYMI&feature=plcp&context=C4cbb29dVDvjVQa1PpcFPyudbfyjPLXyL7Pm4LdKaVNXC4hNfC6cY=[/video]


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 10, 2012)

My 066 has 19° of blowdown. It seems to run pretty good. :biggrin:


----------



## subhunter (Mar 10, 2012)

I got mine put back together and it seems to like the higher transfer better than before. It does runn good!


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 10, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> 20° Blowdown........



Is that the 660 you were telling me about yesterday Randy?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 10, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Is that the 660 you were telling me about yesterday Randy?



Yes Sir it sure is.

I missed the mailman today Durand.............It'll be Monday before I send those parts out to you Bro.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 10, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Yes Sir it sure is.
> 
> I missed the mailman today Durand.............It'll be Monday before I send those parts out to you Bro.



Thats fine brother, It'll probably be the weekend before I have time for them anyways .


----------



## young (Mar 10, 2012)

for chits and giggles ill have a 404 full comp 32in bar and chain with 404x7 and 8 sprockets. whos wants some hahahaha.


----------



## subhunter (Mar 10, 2012)

young said:


> for chits and giggles ill have a 404 full comp 32in bar and chain with 404x7 and 8 sprockets. whos wants some hahahaha.



I DO, I DO!!! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 10, 2012)

young said:


> for chits and giggles ill have a 404 full comp 32in bar and chain with 404x7 and 8 sprockets. whos wants some hahahaha.



I ain't scared..................much.


----------



## subhunter (Mar 11, 2012)

well here is mine. 8 pin 24" b/c. This was the biggest piece of wood I had laying around. Think its hickory
I filled the saw up with gas just before these three cuts and it used almost half a tank.....
<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Q_XOKOYYr4s" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## young (Mar 11, 2012)

subhunter said:


> well here is mine. 8 pin 24" b/c. This was the biggest piece of wood I had laying around. Think its hickory
> I filled the saw up with gas just before these three cuts and it used almost half a tank.....
> <iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Q_XOKOYYr4s" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



takes lots of fuel to make lots of power. :jester:


----------



## Pendagator (Mar 13, 2012)

I see all the builders names on the list, but I don't see any non-builders. I'm going to add a section for the other guys coming to the GTG. It's fun to watch the list and see who all and how many are coming. 


Date March 24, Sat

Location Murray KY zip 42071


People who already paid for 66 build off chain

1. wiggs
2. mastermind
3. young (me)
4. mdavlee
5. ECopsey
6. blsnelling‎
7. subhunter
8. komatsuvarna

Planning to pay 

a. FarmerBoy
b. wheelman
c. nwpalumberjack
d. J.Walker 

People coming to GTG, but not in Buildoff

Pendagator


----------



## rburg (Mar 13, 2012)

Pendagator said:


> I see all the builders names on the list, but I don't see any non-builders. I'm going to add a section for the other guys coming to the GTG. It's fun to watch the list and see who all and how many are coming.
> 
> 
> Date March 24, Sat
> ...



2.rburg


----------



## Pendagator (Mar 15, 2012)

young said:


> btw anybody want to do a gtg swap meet ???



I don't have anything to swap, but I'm looking for Ryobi 31cc weed wackers. I think newer versions are also branded McCulloch and Troybilt like here We've Got Engines! The trimmer part doesn't have to work, needs to have good compression and potential to run.

I'm also looking for a McCulloch 250, prefer a late model with good compression. If you have one pm me the serial # and I'll look it up.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 15, 2012)

Pendagator said:


> I see all the builders names on the list, but I don't see any non-builders. I'm going to add a section for the other guys coming to the GTG. It's fun to watch the list and see who all and how many are coming.
> 
> 
> Date March 24, Sat
> ...


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 15, 2012)

I'll have a LN 2159, as well as a ported OE 346XP there for sale.


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 15, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'll have a LN 2159, as well as a ported OE 346XP there for sale.



Everything I own is for sale.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 15, 2012)

Everything I have but the xpw is for sale. I want to keep it. The rest can be bought.


----------



## cowroy (Mar 15, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Everything I have but the xpw is for sale. I want to keep it. The rest can be bought.



Similar here, everything but my 371xp P&C that Sling'r ported is for sale. The crankcase and other saws can be bought. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 15, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Everything I own is for sale.



The 066 I'll have with me is for sale now, then, or whenever........ :msp_thumbup:


----------



## wendell (Mar 15, 2012)

I got an 80EV I'd part with.


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 15, 2012)

Pendagator said:


> I see all the builders names on the list, but I don't see any non-builders. I'm going to add a section for the other guys coming to the GTG. It's fun to watch the list and see who all and how many are coming.
> 
> 
> Date March 24, Sat
> ...


2. rburg
3. Fatguy
4. rms61moparman
5. kysawsheila


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 15, 2012)

Count me in...


----------



## Pendagator (Mar 16, 2012)

Date March 24, Sat

Location Murray KY zip 42071


People who already paid for 66 build off chain

1. wiggs
2. mastermind
3. young (me)
4. mdavlee
5. ECopsey
6. blsnelling‎
7. subhunter
8. komatsuvarna

Planning to pay

a. FarmerBoy
b. wheelman
c. nwpalumberjack
d. J.Walker

People coming to GTG, but not in Buildoff

1. Pendagator 
2. rburg
3. Fatguy
4. rms61moparman
5. kysawsheila 
6. TRI955


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 16, 2012)

Are we almost there yet?!!


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 16, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Are we almost there yet?!!



Gettin closer!


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 16, 2012)

So, who's still working on their saw besides me?


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes, still working on "a" saw...


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 16, 2012)

TRI955 said:


> Yes, still working on "a" saw...



I call dibbs on any saws that are being given away


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm so looking forward to getting out of the shop and seeing you guys again.

I'm not sure I'll have a 346 in the build off so some of you guys can relax. 


The 066 is a different story........ :cool2:


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 16, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'm so looking forward to getting out of the shop and seeing you guys again.
> 
> I'm not sure I'll have a 346 in the build off so some of you guys can relax.
> 
> ...



Randy, that's definitely a relief. I'm so glad that you're bringing something for me to beat!


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 16, 2012)

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:. Ill have plenty for you all to beat. I wen't back in mine for the last and final time today, I don't think it's where it should be, but it's where its gonna be. Im running out of time and patience .

Here she be wearing a 28'' tuned a little fat...

[video=youtube;KYf5MRiQbFA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=KYf5MRiQbFA[/video]


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 16, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> So, who's still working on their saw besides me?




One of mine just arrived tonight!!!

Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 16, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> One of mine just arrived tonight!!!
> 
> Mike



And I so enjoyed helping tearing it to pieces before it had run for 60 seconds


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 16, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> And I so enjoyed helping tearing it to pieces before it had run for 60 seconds






At least this one (unlike the 5300) will go back together!:msp_sad:

So??? What's the story?


Mike


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 16, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> At least this one (unlike the 5300) will go back together!:msp_sad:
> 
> So??? What's the story?
> 
> ...



we're putting a Stihl top end on it. Andre won't even talk to me.


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 16, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> we're putting a Stihl top end on it. Andre won't even talk to me.





Just make it look stock and run like my 372!!!!!


Mike


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 16, 2012)

Will do Mike!! will do.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 16, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> At least this one (unlike the 5300) will go back together!:msp_sad:
> 
> So??? What's the story?
> 
> ...



180 PSI compression, brand new............................................with oil in the cylinder


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 16, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> 180 PSI compression, brand new............................................with oil in the cylinder



My stock one has around 170 with the base gasket.


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 19, 2012)

If anybody has a known good coil for a Homelite 1130G, I would love to do some money tradin at the GTG for one....


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm ready............


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'm ready............



I'm ready to be there having fun!!!
Got a lot to do before I can start that way!:msp_mad:

It'll be worth it though to see old friends and meet new ones!!!


Mike


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I'm ready............



:msp_scared:


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 19, 2012)

I've got to put my OE 346 back together after having Nik cut the base. After that, I'll file a few chains, mix some fuel, and be ready to go.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 19, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I've got to put my OE 346 back together after having Nik cut the base. After that, I'll file a few chains, mix some fuel, and be ready to go.



Do I stand a chance????


[video=youtube;LBkJPZ0Hhmc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBkJPZ0Hhmc[/video]


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Do I stand a chance????




NOPE!!! 

[video=youtube;vr3UNsr__pc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vr3UNsr__pc&list=UUvEG38T8e7zTVuj5qqvYPQQ&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 19, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> NOPE!!!
> 
> [video=youtube;vr3UNsr__pc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vr3UNsr__pc&list=UUvEG38T8e7zTVuj5qqvYPQQ&index=1&feature=plcp[/video]



I give......


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok guys, the time is drawing near. 

I need to get a head count of who all is coming so I know how many burgers and what not's to get. Im gonna supply all the meat, baked beans, sweet tea and stuff and if yall want to bring a side item or two liter or somethin that would be awesome. I figured id start a post with the list of who I know is coming, and yall can copy and paste it and add your name, and if you plan on bringing somethin or whatever. 

Even though this is a "buildoff" GTG, its alot more than just that. There will be plenty of wood to saw on, and a great bunch of guys to run with, so just cause you dont have a buildoff entry, dont sweat it, come on down. It will be well worth your trip.  Ill try to keep my PM box cleared, so hit me up for directions if you need em. 

Off the top of my head, here is who I know is coming thus far.....

1.Moobs
2.Blsnelling
3.Woodchcuk'r
4.Ecopsey
5.Young
6.Komatsuvarna
7.Rms61moparman & Sheila
8.Fatguy
9.Andyshine77
10.....ok my head hurts, yall get the idea.....


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 19, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Ok guys, the time is drawing near.
> 
> I need to get a head count of who all is coming so I know how many burgers and what not's to get. Im gonna supply all the meat, baked beans, sweet tea and stuff and if yall want to bring a side item or two liter or somethin that would be awesome. I figured id start a post with the list of who I know is coming, and yall can copy and paste it and add your name, and if you plan on bringing somethin or whatever.
> 
> ...




How's that?????????????


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 19, 2012)

I should have a video up tomorrow of Mike's 351 that has an OE top end on it, I have a nice piece of rock hard Hickory to test it in.


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 19, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> How's that?????????????



perfect


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 19, 2012)

well hell, if you guys won't come to me maybe i'll have to come to you.
i have not kept up with this thread so i need date time and adress. 
i'll have to clear it with work and wife but i'll try


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 19, 2012)

The gtg is this Saturday.


----------



## gcdible1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> I should have a video up tomorrow of Mike's 351 that has an OE top end on it, I have a nice piece of rock hard Hickory to test it in.



Try some locust, kinda makes some hickory look soft. lol That stuffs crazy hard.


----------



## Pendagator (Mar 20, 2012)

1.Moobs
2.Blsnelling
3.Woodchcuk'r
4.Ecopsey
5.Young
6.Komatsuvarna
7.Rms61moparman & Sheila
8.Fatguy
9.Andyshine77
10.Pendagator


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 20, 2012)

1.Moobs
2.Blsnelling
3.WoodChuck'r
4.Ecopsey
5.Young
6.Komatsuvarna
7.Rms61moparman & Sheila
8.Fatguy
9.Andyshine77
10.Pendagator
11.J.Walker
12.nwpalumberjack


----------



## young (Mar 20, 2012)

Pendagator said:


> Date March 24, Sat
> 
> Location Murray KY zip 42071
> 
> ...



updated master list


----------



## ptjeep (Mar 20, 2012)

Myself and cowroy are definitely coming and possibly Tlandrum. Oh yeah, I'm usually pretty hungry:msp_tongue:


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 20, 2012)

This GTG is shaping up to be a BIG one! I'm going to travel MUCH lighter than sometimes, and try to relax and enjoy myself. I can't wait to talk some smack, lose a few races, and share some good food with friends


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 20, 2012)

I hate I'm going to miss this one. I know it will be a blast to be there. You guys make sure and get lots of videos for us that can't make it.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 20, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> This GTG is shaping up to be a BIG one! I'm going to travel MUCH lighter than sometimes, and try to relax and enjoy myself. I can't wait to talk some smack, lose a few races, and share some good food with friends



I'm gonna do the same. I'll just be bringing a few saws.......I'm looking forward to getting out of the shop and away from the bulk of the saws. 

I just hope I don't end up in last place Brad. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## jnl502 (Mar 20, 2012)

You can deal me in. Much too close to miss out on the fun. No build saw though but just seeing all your mugs will make it worth wild. Are we goin need a scatter gun?
jnl


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 20, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I just hope I don't end up in last place Brad. :msp_ohmy:



Anything more is just a bonus. I will have a blast no matter what!


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 20, 2012)

I will be there +1....I can't quote on this stupid phone, please add me to the list. Will your wife and little ones be there this time Jeremy?


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 20, 2012)

TRI955 said:


> I will be there +1....I can't quote on this stupid phone, please add me to the list. Will your wife and little ones be there this time Jeremy?



gonna me good to see you Tri-Mike!


----------



## young (Mar 20, 2012)

Date:
March 24, Sat

Location :
4996 crossland rd
murry ky 42071

People who already paid for 66 build off chain

1. wiggs
2. mastermind
3. young (me)
4. mdavlee
5. ECopsey
6. blsnelling‎
7. subhunter
8. komatsuvarna

Planning to pay

a. FarmerBoy
b. wheelman
c. nwpalumberjack
d. J.Walker

People coming to GTG, but not in Buildoff

1. Pendagator 
2. rburg
3. Fatguy
4. rms61moparman & Sheila
5. kysawsheila 
6. TRI955 + one
7. WoodChuck'r
8. Fatguy
9. Andyshine77
10.ptjeep
11.cowroy 
12.jnl502 

possibles

tlandrum
deerjackie


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks like a great time, wish I could head down there but 800 miles one way isn't in the cards this weekend! Plus don't want you picking on me for my accent don't cha know!!


----------



## cowroy (Mar 20, 2012)

This is so overdue!


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 20, 2012)

TRI955 said:


> I will be there +1....I can't quote on this stupid phone, please add me to the list. Will your wife and little ones be there this time Jeremy?



Yep. Well, my daughter might be at my folks, but the boys will be. 



young said:


> Date:
> March 24, Sat
> 
> Location :
> ...



So is randy not bringing buns and coleslaw? 






cowroy said:


> This is so overdue!



Agreed. It's lookin like it's gonna be a biggun...


----------



## young (Mar 20, 2012)

so no chicks or honeys at this gtg?!?!?!?! weak 

hopefully there be a few saws there. still weak.


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 20, 2012)

young said:


> *so no chicks or honeys at this gtg*?!?!?!?! weak
> 
> hopefully there be a few saws there. still weak.






I guess it depends on what qualifies in these categories.

There will be a few females there, maybe a few that might as well be!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


Mike


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey, sInce were doin a bit of swap meeting, anybody got a spare husky 254/257/261/262 flywheel? I can have one runnin in short order if someone does


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 20, 2012)

Well folks,

I guess kysawsheila and I will bring some chips and drinks down with us and see what else is needed when we get there.


Mike


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 20, 2012)

My wife and I will be bringing plates, napkins, forks/spoons, cups, etc. I think she's gonna make a desert too.....providing it makes it through the whole trip there .


Ill grab a couple cases of bottle'd water too.


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 20, 2012)

young said:


> so no chicks or honeys at this gtg?!?!?!?! weak
> 
> hopefully there be a few saws there. still weak.



i am bringing a truck load of snackies:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## subhunter (Mar 20, 2012)

young said:


> Date:
> March 24, Sat
> 
> Location :
> ...



Definitely coming to this. It looks about like the food and things are covered and I cant think of anything to bring. I hope my 066 doesnt come in last but who knows.... still will be great to see some familiar faces and meet a few more saw junkies :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ptjeep (Mar 20, 2012)

Anybody got a stihl 261 that they plan to bring? I've been fighting the urge to buy one and would love to run one to help me decide.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 20, 2012)

well it looks like i'm south bound
if it's ok i'll pay up when i get there
i'll bring what i can, don't forget your 390 brad:msp_unsure:


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 20, 2012)

You guys got room for one more?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 20, 2012)

Glad I'm coming to this one. I think it's gonna rock. :cool2: 


Glad you're able to make it Scott! I look forward to meeting ya!

Wiggs I'll be in Murray (hopefully) by about 4:00 or 5:00pm on Friday. I'll prolly wanna do nothing but sleep after the 14hr drive but I hope to be there around then. ::thumbsup::


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 20, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> You guys got room for one more?




No problem!


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 20, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> No problem!



Thanks Jack. I sure do look froward to finally meetin you and all the other guys as well. :msp_thumbup:

btw, if ok, Ill just pay the entry fee Saturday am. thnx.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 20, 2012)

Didn't get to run the 346 OE today, instead I spent the last 4 hours tracking down a intermittent ####ing air leak. Turned out to be the pto crank seal, the saw fought me the whole way. Nevertheless I just started it and likely pissed the neighbors off, probably just thought I was warming up a Ducati, she seems to hold a tune now :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 20, 2012)

Paul I hope to see ya there. 

This GTG is gonna be great.


All thanks to Wiggz though - Jeremy you're the man homeboy!


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 20, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> You guys got room for one more?



Hell Yeah! That's awesome Paul!


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 20, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Paul I hope to see ya there.
> 
> This GTG is gonna be great.
> 
> ...



Thank you Jason. It will be cool to finally meet ya man.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 20, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Didn't get to run the 346 OE today, instead I spent the last 4 hours tracking down a intermittent ####ing air leak. Turned out to be the pto crank seal, the saw fought me the whole way. Nevertheless I just started it and likely pissed the neighbors off, probably just thought I was warming up a Ducati, she seems to hold a tune now :biggrinbounce2:



I have a pair of new OEM crank seals if you need them.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 20, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I have a pair of new OEM crank seals if you need them.



leak is fixed, Andre had a PTO side seal, no more leak.


----------



## wendell (Mar 20, 2012)

I've got a 346.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 20, 2012)

wendell said:


> I've got a 346.



are you makin' the trip?


----------



## wheelman (Mar 20, 2012)

O.K. its official I will be attending. I will be bringing my son and two friends along for the ride.


----------



## wendell (Mar 20, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> are you makin' the trip?



Maybe :msp_wink:

Since Masterboob has already committed, I figure he can't run and hide this time.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 21, 2012)

wendell said:


> I've got a 346.



Oh I see how it is. I've got to compete against my own work????????????



wendell said:


> Maybe :msp_wink:
> 
> Since Masterboob has already committed, I figure he can't run and hide this time.



I'm going on vacation............................................................




















In June.


----------



## young (Mar 21, 2012)

its official now since these came in today:msp_razz:


----------



## parrisw (Mar 21, 2012)

young said:


> its official now since these came in today:msp_razz:



Who's Susan?


----------



## young (Mar 21, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Who's Susan?



thats my real name....


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 21, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> leak is fixed, Andre had a PTO side seal, no more leak.



Nik thanks for helping out!!! I stayed up and case matched the lower transfers and ported the exhaust port, all I have to do is port the intake, upper part of transfer and mod the exhaust. I have the hols saw an standby.:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 21, 2012)

My 346 has a pipe welded in the muffler.............what am I gonna do about screen?

I reckon I'll have to come up with some hillbilly engineering. :cool2:


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 21, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> My 346 has a pipe welded in the muffler.............what am I gonna do about screen?
> 
> I reckon I'll have to come up with some hillbilly engineering. :cool2:



just wait till you see "The Gaper"


----------



## deerjackie (Mar 21, 2012)

I will be there.Young, bring an extra loop.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 21, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> My 346 has a pipe welded in the muffler.............what am I gonna do about screen?
> 
> I reckon I'll have to come up with some hillbilly engineering. :cool2:


Can you get a piece of screen stuffed through the exhaust port? Center it on the pipe, and push it into the pipe. Put four small crimps on the outside end of the pipe to keep it from blowing out. This is how I did the pipes on my 372 muffler.


----------



## subhunter (Mar 21, 2012)

Would someone be kind enough to bring a chain breaker/spinner? I will have a 28" chain that I will need made shorter.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Can you get a piece of screen stuffed through the exhaust port? Center it on the pipe, and push it into the pipe. Put four small crimps on the outside end of the pipe to keep it from blowing out. This is how I did the pipes on my 372 muffler.



That's a better idea than my "door screen and hose clamp" method. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Mar 21, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Oh I see how it is. I've got to compete against my own work????????????



Well, at least you know you'll have one saw that won't be last.

Of course, I don't know that you put a screen in that second port so I'll probably be making the trip for nothin'. :msp_sad:


----------



## wendell (Mar 21, 2012)

And I must admit, I'm more than a tad nervous headin' south for a KY GTG.

[video=youtube;yj4LnfkdJDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj4LnfkdJDM[/video]


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## young (Mar 21, 2012)

young said:


> Date:
> March 24, Sat
> 
> Location :
> ...



updated


----------



## young (Mar 21, 2012)

wendell said:


> And I must admit, I'm more than a tad nervous headin' south for a KY GTG.
> 
> [video=youtube;yj4LnfkdJDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj4LnfkdJDM[/video]
> 
> ...



stupid northerners. that movie takes place in georgia and filmed in georgia and the carolinas. :msp_flapper::msp_flapper::msp_flapper:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 21, 2012)

Looks like you can add myself & Grandpatractor to the list of hecklers. We are going to pick up tree monkey and Wendell on the way


----------



## young (Mar 21, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Looks like you can add myself & Grandpatractor to the list of hecklers. We are going to pick up tree monkey and Wendell on the way



done



young said:


> Date:
> March 24, Sat
> 
> Location :
> ...



updated


----------



## wendell (Mar 21, 2012)

Do we need chains for the 346 build or is that supply your own?


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 21, 2012)

I think it has to be NIB Stihl RSC


----------



## young (Mar 21, 2012)

346 build off can be any round ground chain as long as its NIB.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 21, 2012)

I guess Im gonna have to do some hillbilly engineering on my muffler too. I musta missed the whole sparkscreen thing. I cut louvers on the flywheel side of my muffler, thats gonna be hard to put a screen in . Any ideas?


----------



## young (Mar 21, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> I guess Im gonna have to do some hillbilly engineering on my muffler too. I musta missed the whole sparkscreen thing. I cut louvers on the flywheel side of my muffler, thats gonna be hard to put a screen in . Any ideas?



i wouldnt think that would be an issue.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 21, 2012)

so hold on, do we need to have a spark arrestor on the 346's?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 21, 2012)

Here are a few pics of the combustion chamber of the NE 346, Nik did a great job as always.


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 21, 2012)

so do we bring our own chains for tne 660 and 346? how gig is the wood? what length bars? fees?


thanks scott


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 21, 2012)

wendell said:


> Well, at least you know you'll have one saw that won't be last.
> 
> Of course, I don't know that you put a screen in that second port so I'll probably be making the trip for nothin'. :msp_sad:



We'll hook you up and stuff. 



wendell said:


> And I must admit, I'm more than a tad nervous headin' south for a KY GTG.



You should be........



tree monkey said:


> so do we bring our own chains for tne 660 and 346? how gig is the wood? what length bars? fees?
> 
> 
> thanks scott



Young is supplying the 066 chain.........I forget the price.

The 346 chain can be any new chain you want to use. That was because of the whole .325 is faster......no 3/8s is.


----------



## Bowtie (Mar 21, 2012)

Damnitt I wish I wasnt so far away and busy and broke and stuff. This sounds like a GTG worth being at for sure!


----------



## lmbrman (Mar 21, 2012)

looks to be a great time, can't pull it off this time, but hope to in the near future, we have red and white pine seedlings on the way for planting, and I keep slackin on the taxes - oh well.

I see MacLaren is around - you gonna make it down there dude ?


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 21, 2012)

lmbrman said:


> looks to be a great time, can't pull it off this time, but hope to in the near future, we have red and white pine seedlings on the way for planting, and I keep slackin on the taxes - oh well.
> 
> I see MacLaren is around - you gonna make it down there dude ?



Yes. I finally came out of my "pout house". I figured I would sometime......just not this quick. But thats a good thing......because now i get to go to a cool azz GTG......:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Nik, Mike. Yes I'm working on the video right now.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 21, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> Hi Nik, Mike. Yes I'm working on the video right now.



I've been flipping back and forth between here and youtube all damn night


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 21, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> I've been flipping back and forth between here and youtube all damn night



I've checked his channel too


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I've checked his channel too



Give us a link Brody....


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm bringing my Browning and a box of birds too.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 21, 2012)

OK here we go. This 351 has an OE 346 top end and it is pumping 195psi on my gauge. In a 10" piece of pretty hard cherry it will hold 12,000+ rpm in the wood, not bad for 45cc. The chain is POS 95 VP and it wants to cut circles, it's what came with the saw. Max no load rpm is around 14,400. This is a torque saw, just what I was shooting for. I plan on opening up the carb a bit, that should give me a few hundred extra rpm's in the cut.

<object width="640" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/U2S0I9cwS4s?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/U2S0I9cwS4s?version=3&amp;hl=en_US&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="360" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;U2S0I9cwS4s]http://youtu.be/U2S0I9cwS4s[/video]
ha, found it!


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 21, 2012)

Sounds great Andre! Explosive and Instant throttle response!


----------



## wendell (Mar 21, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> [video=youtube_share;U2S0I9cwS4s]http://youtu.be/U2S0I9cwS4s[/video]
> ha, found it!



I wonder how he magically made the color of the end of the log change colors?!?


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 21, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> I'm bringing my Browning and a box of birds too.



ya don't say, mind if i bring mine?


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 21, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> ya don't say, mind if i bring mine?



I sure don't, Jeremy has a thrower.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 21, 2012)

sounds like it's really holding rpm in the cut!


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 21, 2012)

i have some targets too


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 21, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i have some targets too



I don't hit too many but they all break ...











































































when they hit the ground!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 21, 2012)

wendell said:


> I wonder how he magically made the color of the end of the log change colors?!?



???? 

I edited the video obviously, I cut out on the first cut as the chain doesn't want to cut straight.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 21, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i have some targets too



I do too...............everyone of you guys! I'm talking about saws now guys, lol.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 21, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> ????
> 
> I edited the video obviously, I cut out on the first cut as the chain doesn't want to cut straight.



that's bull####, tell the truth, you made me paint it because it wasn't pretty enough.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 21, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Sounds great Andre! Explosive and Instant throttle response!



Thanks Brad!! I feel it gets along pretty well for the hack ported that I am.:smile2:


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 21, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> that's bull####, tell the truth, you made me paint it because it wasn't pretty enough.



I forgot about that, I also cranked up the video speed to make it look faster.


----------



## wendell (Mar 21, 2012)

Now it's starting to make sense. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 22, 2012)

Would love to make it down with GPT and the Sconnie crew but the shop has gone from Famine to feast in the last week with the warm weather. I will send down some LEINES Summer Shanty with JD for you to enjoy after the saws are put away for the night. Please go easy on the Sconnie crew-We aren't as bad of people as most of you think we are!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 22, 2012)

So about this Swap meet at the GTG.

If anyone has some Farm license plates bring the along, I'm interested in them.....










.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 22, 2012)

I haven't read much of the thread, what did you guys come up with for rims on the 660? 7 or 8 pin, or choice?


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 22, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I haven't read much of the thread, what did you guys come up with for rims on the 660? 7 or 8 pin, or choice?



Your choice.


----------



## showrguy (Mar 22, 2012)

ya think some of you "saw nuts" could move to central Pa. ??
i'd love to meet some of you guys at a GTG, but 12hrs and 44mins. drive just aint gonna work !!!!


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 22, 2012)

there is a pack of mean ugly hungry wolves coming from wi.
well ok waybe we are just a bunch of monkeys, but i think we can take that big ape:msp_w00t:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 22, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> there is a pack of mean ugly hungry wolves coming from wi.
> well ok waybe we are just a bunch of monkeys, but i think we can take that big ape:msp_w00t:



I reckon that was directed at me. 



I still consider myself new to this saw modification game and am honored to able to sling wood chips with you fellers.  


I just hope I don't finish last. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I reckon that was directed at me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, that ain't gonna happen....


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I reckon that was directed at me.



I'll help you handle them foreigners


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 22, 2012)

showrguy said:


> ya think some of you "saw nuts" could move to central Pa. ??
> i'd love to meet some of you guys at a GTG, but 12hrs and 44mins. drive just aint gonna work !!!!




There may be a GTG south of Erie the weekend after July 4.
Look for details soon!


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 22, 2012)

Would someone be able to bring me a new loop of Stihl RSC 3/8 *.063 *105DL? I can Paypal you or pay you there. Thanks!


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'll help you handle them foreigners



It's usually just a communication problem... Do you need someone who understands cheeshead???
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 22, 2012)

couldn't hurt!


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 22, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> couldn't hurt!



Trust me.....Nik does not understand cheese! He just shreds it:biggrin:


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 22, 2012)

you fork up one block of cheese and they never let you live it down.....:biggrin:


----------



## young (Mar 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Would someone be able to bring me a new loop of Stihl RSC 3/8 *.063 *105DL? I can Paypal you or pay you there. Thanks!



i got that =)


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 22, 2012)

young said:


> i got that =)



Thanks!


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I reckon that was directed at me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You aint gotta worry about that Randy, I'll have last place covered for ya.

Not sure if the saw even runs yet. I'll know in about 20 min. though. 

Looks like I'll be hitchin a ride with Lurch2 to KY tomorrow afternoon. See ya'll tomorrow night.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 22, 2012)

I'll try to remember to bring my hardat with face shield since theirs gonna be a bunch of poo flingin Monkeys there.:hmm3grin2orange:
Looking forward to meeting everybody. 

Whats the weather gonna be like??


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 22, 2012)

Young I'll need a chain (105 DL). 


Do I PayPal now or bring loot on Saturday....??


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 22, 2012)

Here goes Nik with the cheese again....


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 22, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'll try to remember to bring my hardat with face shield since theirs gonna be a bunch of poo flingin Monkeys there.:hmm3grin2orange:
> Looking forward to meeting everybody.
> 
> Whats the weather gonna be like??



Well I been savin' this for when I meet Brad, but if ya think it'll help keep the monkey poop out of my eyes, I guess I'll bring it along...







:hell_boy:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 22, 2012)

All this talk of cheese, now Nik is blocking the dairy isle at the piggly wiggly...


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 22, 2012)

Is there an approximate time the buildoff saws will run Saturday? Or just playin it by ear???


----------



## young (Mar 22, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Young I'll need a chain (105 DL).
> 
> 
> Do I PayPal now or bring loot on Saturday....??



for the build off? you can paypal me or pay at gtg. whatever is easiest.


----------



## young (Mar 22, 2012)

attention please. all the people who plan to be in the 66 build WHO HAS NOT already contacted me please do so. pm or email. [email protected]

otherwise you WILL NOT have a chain to use in the build off from me. 

sooner the better. thanks


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I just hope I don't finish last. :hmm3grin2orange:



you know you will since you built the saw:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## young (Mar 22, 2012)

Date:
March 24, Sat

Location :
4996 crossland rd
murry ky 42071

People who already paid for 66 build off chain

1. wiggs
2. mastermind
3. young (me)
4. mdavlee (saw only)
5. ECopsey
6. blsnelling‎
7. subhunter
8. komatsuvarna + one

Planning to pay

a. FarmerBoy
b. wheelman + three
c. nwpalumberjack
d. J.Walker
e. deerjackie
f. tree monkey
g .MacLaren

People coming to GTG, but not in Buildoff

1. Pendagator
2. rburg
3. Fatguy
4. rms61moparman & Sheila
5. kysawsheila
6. TRI955 + one
7. WoodChuck'r
8. Hedgerow
9. Andyshine77
10.ptjeep
11.cowroy
12.jnl502
13.08f150
14.wendell
15.Lurch
16.Heavy Fuel
17.Grandpatractor
18.Stumpys Customs

possibles

tlandrum
Jake


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 22, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> you know you will since you built the saw:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:



That hippo has got to go...
:waaaht:


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> That hippo has got to go...
> :waaaht:






:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 22, 2012)

You 66 guys don't have to worry about being last place, im bringing it lol. My first try turned to ####, my second try was much better.....but i didnt have much time to put in it like i wanted......infact its the fastest port job i ever done and by far isn't the prettiest, but it'll have to do. Look forward to seeing all you guys.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 22, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> You 66 guys don't have to worry about being last place, im bringing it lol. My first try turned to ####, my second try was much better.....but i didnt have much time to put in it like i wanted......infact its the fastest port job i ever done and by far isn't the prettiest, but it'll have to do. Look forward to seeing all you guys.



Just make sure you bring my 372 Durand... 
:beauty3:


----------



## wendell (Mar 22, 2012)

While we are talking chain, I guess I need a 3/8's, .050. 69 DL RSC so I am following the rules. Had to pick one up at the dealer last week and I'm still walking funny. :msp_sad:

If someone could help me out of my predicament, I'd be most appreciative.


----------



## young (Mar 22, 2012)

subhunter said:


> Would someone be kind enough to bring a chain breaker/spinner? I will have a 28" chain that I will need made shorter.



ill have one with me at the gtg. just bring your pre-strap and tie with you.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 22, 2012)

What you need a 69 dl chain for wendell? 

Are you sure it ain't 60?

So who's gonna win this 66 build? otstir:


----------



## wendell (Mar 22, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> What you need a 69 dl chain for wendell?
> 
> Are you sure it ain't 60?
> 
> So who's gonna win this 66 build? otstir:



My 68 DL Sugi that likes 69 better.

I think so.

The monkey from TN or the monkey from WI. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 22, 2012)

wendell said:


> My 68 DL Sugi that likes 69 better.
> 
> I think so.
> 
> The monkey from TN or the monkey from WI. :hmm3grin2orange:



Let the poop throwin' commence!!!


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 22, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> What you need a 69 dl chain for wendell?
> 
> Are you sure it ain't 60?
> 
> *So who's gonna win this 66 build?* otstir:






I was going to win it with a 372 but Young won't let me!LOL


Mike


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 22, 2012)

I guess that's a 18" bar that takes the 69dl? That's not much shorter than a regular 20" bar. 

I just hope for not last in this one. If I do that then I've done good.


----------



## wendell (Mar 22, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I guess that's a 18" bar that takes the 69dl? That's not much shorter than a regular 20" bar.
> 
> I just hope for not last in this one. If I do that then I've done good.



Yeah, it's an 18". It's odd. You can barely get 68 on and 69 is almost too long.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 22, 2012)

That might be a good bar to run on a 346 then. The reach of a 20" almost with a lighter weight.


----------



## subhunter (Mar 22, 2012)

young said:


> ill have one with me at the gtg. just bring your pre-strap and tie with you.



If at all possible could you spare a pre-strap and tie? I am going to need my build off chain shortened as I usually only use 20"-25" bars..


----------



## young (Mar 22, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> I was going to win it with a 372 but Young won't let me!LOL
> 
> 
> Mike



i can spin you a square ground chain. =)


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 22, 2012)

young said:


> i can spin you a square ground chain. =)




That would give them all an excuse to say the 372 had an unfair advantage!!!
I guess I'll just have to use this old worn out 105dl I've got here.


Mike


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 22, 2012)

I picked up some good Burnett Dairy cheese to bring on down. When I got home I found that WetGunPowder had sent some Summer Shandy to my shop. I Guess I'll bring that on down too!


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 22, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> I picked up some good Burnett Dairy cheese to bring on down. When I got home I found that WetGunPowder had sent some Summer Shandy to my shop. I Guess I'll bring that on down too!





Just be careful to watch ol' Nik around that cheese!


Mike


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 22, 2012)

Well that sucks the summer shandy isn't available here where I'm working. The grocery store at home has it but not here. I should have brought a few cases with me to tide me over.


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 22, 2012)

i'll bring 500 rds of 12 ga amo if some one else brings the clays

jake is coming as well


----------



## wendell (Mar 22, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> That might be a good bar to run on a 346 then. The reach of a 20" almost with a lighter weight.



I'm glad you think so. :msp_wink:




tree monkey said:


> jake is coming as well



He's riding in back, right? :msp_unsure:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 22, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i'll bring 500 rds of 12 ga amo if some one else brings the clays
> 
> jake is coming as well



Easy there Scott, were going around Chicago


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 22, 2012)

wendell said:


> I'm glad you think so. :msp_wink:



I've got a 16" on my 2153 so far. I'm not impressed with the power it has at all. Maybe a little more fuel will help it out. I should have sent it down there so someone else who has one could run it and tell me if that's about normal for them or what.


----------



## wendell (Mar 22, 2012)

It's not. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 22, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i'll bring 500 rds of 12 ga amo if some one else brings the clays
> 
> jake is coming as well



I'll bring a couple boxes of clays...


----------



## wendell (Mar 22, 2012)

Off to pack. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 22, 2012)

wendell said:


> Off to pack. See you all tomorrow.



Wait a minute... What day will the skeet shooting be going on?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 22, 2012)

Well I'm all packed and ready for the 12hr+ drive tomorrow.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm all ready to go, except packing my clothes 

I'm bringing what I hope to be a fun treat. I've got this Super 797 I bought off Ebay and have never run. It hadn't run in weeks, and fired right up. I put the 36" roller nose and .404 on it that I bought for the cart saw I have in the makings. Should be fun. I've never run one before.

The OE346 Ive been working wasn't going to come. After a big .040" popup, it was only making about 162 PSI compression. This cylinder has never been scored. Tonight I dropped, limbed, and bucked about a 14" Hackberry tree for my next door neighbor. (Yes, I did wear my new Mac-T) At first, I wasn't impressed with it in the least. Before I got done, I had to retune it, and it was getting better. I let it cool, and she was pulling 182 PSI! I've never seen an increase like that. I took her back out with a fresh chain, and she's running pretty good. I guess I'll let her come, lol. She will be for sale.

I'm bringing the following saws.
1. 064/066 build-off saw
2. 066BB
3. MS440/460 hybrid
4. 372XP
5. 390XP
6. NE 346XP
7. OE 346XP
8. Mac Super 797

To say I'm ready to do this would be an understatement! Let's do it!

BTW, Nik, Andre, and myself will be at the Best Western tomorrow night. We hope to get there about 9 PM your time.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey Andre, I've got an intake boot and clamp for Mikes NE 346XP. I'll have it with me at work tomorrow, if you want to stop by and pick it up.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 22, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Well I'm all packed and ready for the 12hr+ drive tomorrow.



Looking forward to meeting you Jason. Have a safe drive.


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 22, 2012)

Heavy Fuel and I are packed up. Just gotta take a shower and hit the hay. Gotta get up to go in 5 hours. Picking up some more on the way down. 

Just over 800 miles it looks like.


----------



## young (Mar 22, 2012)

be safe everybody.


----------



## gcdible1 (Mar 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'll help you handle them foreigners



Represent us OH boys will ya Brad!?


----------



## young (Mar 22, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Well I'm all packed and ready for the 12hr+ drive tomorrow.



sugar free....yuck:jester:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 22, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Looking forward to meeting you Jason. Have a safe drive.




Likewise sir! 


Same for you guys - drive carefully! ::thumbsup::


----------



## young (Mar 22, 2012)

Date:
March 24, Sat

Location :
4996 crossland rd
murry ky 42071

People who already paid for 66 build off chain

1. wiggs
2. mastermind
3. young (me)
4. mdavlee (saw only)
5. ECopsey
6. blsnelling‎
7. subhunter
8. komatsuvarna + one

Planning to pay

a. FarmerBoy
b. wheelman + three
c. nwpalumberjack
d. J.Walker
e. deerjackie
f. tree monkey
g .MacLaren
h. Stumpys Customs
i. WoodChuck'r

People coming to GTG, but not in Buildoff

1. Pendagator
2. rburg
3. Fatguy
4. rms61moparman & Sheila
5. kysawsheila
6. TRI955 + one
7. Jake
8. Hedgerow
9. Andyshine77
10.ptjeep
11.cowroy
12.jnl502
13.08f150
14.wendell
15.Lurch
16.Heavy Fuel
17.grandpatractor


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 22, 2012)

young said:


> sugar free....yuck:jester:




I'm addicted to aspartame. 


Suga free is right next to sucka free!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 22, 2012)

Ugh time for bed....


----------



## wheelman (Mar 22, 2012)

What time do the festivities begin?


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 22, 2012)

Young, PM me with PP details....


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 22, 2012)

You guys have fun, wish I could make it. I will be driving 680miles delivering a big arial fire truck out to Milan, Michigan. Be sure to take lots of pictures.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 22, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> You 66 guys don't have to worry about being last place, im bringing it lol. My first try turned to ####, my second try was much better.....but i didnt have much time to put in it like i wanted......infact its the fastest port job i ever done and by far isn't the prettiest, but it'll have to do. Look forward to seeing all you guys.



I guess we'll be gunnin for last then Durand.


----------



## young (Mar 22, 2012)

wheelman said:


> What time do the festivities begin?



jeremy states when the sun comes up.




WoodChuck'r said:


> Young, PM me with PP details....



done on saw *****


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 22, 2012)

I got my old worn out stuff ready for the trip.....


----------



## wheelman (Mar 22, 2012)

We will be staying in Calvert City tomorrow night. Looks like about an hour drive down from there.


----------



## wheelman (Mar 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I got my old worn out stuff ready for the trip.....



Randy do you need me to bring you an air filter cover? That dont look legal.


----------



## young (Mar 22, 2012)

for the swap meet. ill have new 44/46 3/4 stihl oem wrap handle, new 44/46 and 66 3/4 wrap usa handle bar.

also have used 44/46 half wrap if anyone is interested.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 22, 2012)

wheelman said:


> Randy do you need me to bring you an air filter cover? That dont look legal.



Jeremy has a new one there waiting on me. What's legal anyway????


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> What's legal anyway????




I ask myself that every time I'm in the mall.....


----------



## wheelman (Mar 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Jeremy has a new one there waiting on me. What's legal anyway????



I dont think that filter came with that saw either. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## young (Mar 22, 2012)

iam only going to bring home owner saws.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I got my old worn out stuff ready for the trip.....



Ugh... I ain't ready to do anything but be a spectator....:msp_angry:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 22, 2012)

wheelman said:


> I dont think that filter came with that saw either. :msp_rolleyes:



Lots of things about that saw that are non-stock.


----------



## wheelman (Mar 22, 2012)

I am packing light myself. Only my build off saw and some parts for Ptjeep.


----------



## young (Mar 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Lots of things about that saw that are non-stock.



its broked. no decomp. what a POS.:jester:


----------



## wheelman (Mar 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Lots of things about that saw that are non-stock.



If I had only known I would have souped mine up too.:msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 22, 2012)

young said:


> its broked. no decomp. what a POS.:jester:



It's decomp is sticking out of the 064s cover.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 22, 2012)

wheelman said:


> If I had only known I would have souped mine up too.:msp_wink:



My saw is badly handicapped. It has an aftermarket jug.


----------



## young (Mar 22, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> My saw is badly handicapped. It has an aftermarket jug.



still got time to hook that NOS up to it. hehe


----------



## young (Mar 22, 2012)

young said:


> Date:
> March 24, Sat
> 
> Location :
> ...




uuuuupppppppddddddaaaaaaatttttttteeeeeeedddd again


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 23, 2012)

young said:


> uuuuupppppppddddddaaaaaaatttttttteeeeeeedddd again



The 066 I'm bringin Is owned by farmerboy.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 23, 2012)

well i got the winch rebuilt and put back on my skidder,got the wifes vehicle tuned up,got the utility bed finished up on my work truck. saws are cleaned up. so if i can get the rest of my chores done tommorrow i will be there..


----------



## jnl502 (Mar 23, 2012)

Date:
March 24, Sat

Location :
4996 crossland rd
murry ky 42071

People who already paid for 66 build off chain

1. wiggs
2. mastermind
3. young (me)
4. mdavlee (saw only)
5. ECopsey
6. blsnelling‎
7. subhunter
8. komatsuvarna + one
9. WoodChuck'r

Planning to pay

a. FarmerBoy
b. wheelman + three
c. nwpalumberjack
d. J.Walker
e. deerjackie
f. tree monkey
g .MacLaren
h. Stumpys Customs

People coming to GTG, but not in Buildoff

1. Pendagator
2. rburg
3. Fatguy
4. rms61moparman & Sheila
5. kysawsheila
6. TRI955 + one
7. Jake
8. Hedgerow
9. Andyshine77
10.ptjeep
11.cowroy
12.jnl502 +1
13.08f150
14.wendell
15.Lurch
16.Heavy Fuel
17.grandpatractor


----------



## young (Mar 23, 2012)

Date:
March 24, Sat

Location :
4996 crossland rd
murry ky 42071

People who already paid for 66 build off chain

1. wiggs
2. mastermind
3. young (redneck built)
4. mdavlee (saw only)
5. ECopsey
6. blsnelling‎
7. subhunter
8. komatsuvarna + one
9. WoodChuck'r (ECopsey built)

Planning to pay

a. FarmerBoy (Stumpys Customs built)
b. wheelman + three
c. nwpalumberjack
d. J.Walker (ECopsey built)
e. deerjackie
f. tree monkey
g .MacLaren (tree monkey built)


People coming to GTG, but not in Buildoff

1. Pendagator
2. rburg
3. Fatguy
4. rms61moparman & Sheila
5. kysawsheila
6. TRI955 + one
7. Jake
8. Hedgerow
9. Andyshine77
10.ptjeep
11.cowroy
12.jnl502 +1
13.08f150
14.wendell
15.Lurch
16.Heavy Fuel
17.grandpatractor
18.Stumpys Customs


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 23, 2012)

Double post, thank you tapatalk


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 23, 2012)

Hammer down heading to Wigglefest!


----------



## little possum (Mar 23, 2012)

wah wah wah. Stuck at work. Yall have a good one! And dont let wiggs touch the Huskys! He will sabotage them.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 23, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Hammer down heading to Wigglefest!



I ain't gonna head out till bout 2 am... So today if ya think of something ya need, or forgot, let me know...


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 23, 2012)

I managed to throw in the O/U, 1187, 200 target loads, and one box of birds.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I managed to throw in the O/U, 1187, 200 target loads, and one box of birds.



You guys shootin this evening? Or tomorrow???:msp_confused:


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 23, 2012)

We won't be there until dark:30 tonight.


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 23, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I got my old worn out stuff ready for the trip.....



guess you will be sneaking your wild thing past everyone since its not in the pic:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 23, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> guess you will be sneaking your wild thing past everyone since its not in the pic:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



We're using it for target practice


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 23, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> We won't be there until dark:30 tonight.



Ok... I'll throw in a couple boxes of birds then...


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 23, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Ok... I'll throw in a couple boxes of birds then...



I picked up two boxes of birds as well.


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 23, 2012)

looks like the shot guns are going to get more of a workout then the saws


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 23, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> looks like the shot guns are going to get more of a workout then the saws



shotguns are very handy when working with stubborn saws...


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 23, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> shotguns are very handy when working with stubborn saws...



And purple hippo's!!!:msp_sneaky:


----------



## wendell (Mar 23, 2012)

Heading south on 39, looking for a roadkill possum or two for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 23, 2012)

wendell said:


> Heading south on 39, looking for a roadkill possum or two for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 23, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> And purple hippo's!!!:msp_sneaky:




As much as I hated to do it that hippo went on the ignore list.
I stood all I could stands and I couldn't stands no more!


Mike


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 23, 2012)

It is absolutely AMAZING how far a gallon of mix will go, if you are trying to use it up so you can get a full, fresh supply on the way out of town!
I topped off almost every saw I'm bringing and had to put the rest in the string trimmer.:msp_confused:


Wish it would last as well on the highway!

Westbound!
Hammer Down!
See ya 'round!


Mike


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 23, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> As much as I hated to do it that hippo went on the ignore list.
> I stood all I could stands and I couldn't stands no more!
> 
> 
> Mike



You bringin' any special project saws by any chance??? Like maybe an 1127 case of some sort???
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 23, 2012)

Yeah, I'll have it with me but I'm not real proud of it!!!!


Mike


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 23, 2012)

anybody bringing any 60ish cc saws? I may have a green one and an orange and white one there.


----------



## wendell (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## OhioGregg (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks like everyone is packed up and loaded. I hope at least a couple of you knuckleheads remembers to pack a camera! battery! (preferably some charged ones) and memory cards. So some of us that can't be apart of this Super Bowl of GTG's can enjoy it too!!!

Sounds like a blast! Have fun!!! 


Gregg,


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 23, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> anybody bringing any 60ish cc saws? I may have a green one and an orange and white one there.



Sure Nik, I'll have my 365 "Special" with me....


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 23, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> anybody bringing any 60ish cc saws? I may have a green one and an orange and white one there.



I'll have a 2165 J-Red with me.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 23, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> anybody bringing any 60ish cc saws? I may have a green one and an orange and white one there.



I'm bring a ms361 so we can run a few tanks through it.


Leaving in 10 minutes.......


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 23, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> anybody bringing any 60ish cc saws? I may have a green one and an orange and white one there.



I'll have the "man in black" edition 039...


----------



## wendell (Mar 23, 2012)

Are we there yet?


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok guys. 

I'm getting the food stuff together. Im planning on burgers and hot dogs for 50 or so. 

I think the plates, napkins and what nots are covered. As is buns, beans, and water and tea. Oh and cole slaw. 

If I missed somebody bringing something, post up so I know what to get.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 23, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Ok guys.
> 
> I'm getting the food stuff together. Im planning on burgers and hot dogs for 50 or so.
> 
> ...



Looks like plumbcrazyjr will be riding along with me... I'll pick up more burgers on the way...
Unless there's something else ya need...


----------



## wendell (Mar 23, 2012)

Still lookin' fer them possums.


----------



## deerjackie (Mar 23, 2012)

I will bring sweets.:msp_tongue:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 23, 2012)

On the road to Louisville. Been on the road for over 9hrs now! 

Driving through Cincinnati was awesome. 

First time I've ever been this far southwest of NY!!


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 23, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> On the road to Louisville. Been on the road for over 9hrs now!
> 
> Driving through Cincinnati was awesome.
> 
> First time I've ever been this far southwest of NY!!



damn buddy, should've stopped in, the shop is 2 minutes off the highway


----------



## young (Mar 23, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> On the road to Louisville. Been on the road for over 9hrs now!
> 
> Driving through Cincinnati was awesome.
> 
> First time I've ever been this far southwest of NY!!



werent you suppose to come to one of these redneck gtgs a few years ago. kinda last aint you. hehe:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm loading up on eggs for lunch, had em for breakfast too. I hope the windows roll down in Lurch's truck. COuld be a long 5 hours.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 23, 2012)

dang blasted,,, crap,,crap,,crap,,:bang::bang::bang: i forgot all about the GTG,, i should have left this morn to get there on time,,,,, hey wait a minute,,, i only live 30 minutes from wiggs:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
jer i was going to bring some pop,, and chips and also a POS yellow remington that needs a new home,, if you need anything else as far as food goes let me know jer


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 23, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> dang blasted,,, crap,,crap,,crap,,:bang::bang::bang: i forgot all about the GTG,, i should have left this morn to get there on time,,,,, hey wait a minute,,, i only live 30 minutes from wiggs:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> jer i was going to bring some pop,, and chips and also a POS yellow remington that needs a new home,, if you need anything else as far as food goes let me know jer



what's the Remington need?


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 23, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> what's the Remington need?



coil and av's,,, are you going to be the sucker to take it home????:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 23, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> I'm loading up on eggs for lunch, had em for breakfast too. I hope the windows roll down in Lurch's truck. COuld be a long 5 hours.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



your one sick puppy:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Mar 23, 2012)

Illinois Scenic Overlook


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 23, 2012)

wendell said:


> Illinois Scenic Overlook



Yep... Pretty much the same overlook you showed us an hour or two ago... You must still be in Ill...
:amazed:


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 23, 2012)

You lost yet WoodChuckr'???


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 23, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> On the road to Louisville. Been on the road for over 9hrs now!
> 
> Driving through Cincinnati was awesome.
> 
> First time I've ever been this far southwest of NY!!



And you didn't even come through at rush hour! How would you like to drive in from the suburbs 37 miles everyday! It sucks!


----------



## showrguy (Mar 23, 2012)

this thread is really starting to suck !!!
i feel like all my friends are going to a party and i can't come.....
i think depression is setting innnnnnnn........

have fun all----------i'm sure you will..


----------



## wendell (Mar 23, 2012)

Ruh roh


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 23, 2012)

Don't worry... You'll be out of there and south bound before they let the crazy's out of the asylum... 
Ya got 40 minutes!!!


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 23, 2012)

waiting on UPS :bang:


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 23, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> waiting on UPS :bang:



X2 Andre's at home still waiting on parts too. Nik and I are setting at the shop waiting on his new toy to arrive. I hate waiting!!!!!!


----------



## young (Mar 23, 2012)

still at work. i should be leaving around 4am.


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 23, 2012)

well i got all my chores done. so the truck is fueled up and im just waiting on ptjeep and cowroy to get here to ride with me. we will be rolling in somewhere around 9:30 to 10. wendel i got the cooler full of the goodstuff. lol


----------



## wendell (Mar 23, 2012)

Good to hear Terry. The Suburban was full of.some.really good stuff.until our last stop and it got dropped in the parking lot.


----------



## wendell (Mar 23, 2012)

Is there a Safety Meeting tonight? GPS says will be there at 5:17.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 23, 2012)

new toy has arrived, we'll be mobile in 20 minutes!


----------



## little possum (Mar 23, 2012)

wendell said:


> Still lookin' fer them possums.


Thats kinda hurtfull..

We woulda had to made it at least a 4 day trip. A day to ride, a day for pop to "unmedicate", GTG day, then ride home

Digging around and trying to get the plan of a NC GTG in works. Maybe... Oneday..


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 23, 2012)

deerjackie said:


> I will bring sweets.:msp_tongue:



hopefully they are snackies:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 23, 2012)

We're here in Murry.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 23, 2012)

You guys going to live stream video like the 372 buildoff? I hope there's plenty of videos to watch tomorrow when I get off work while I drink some beer.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 23, 2012)

14hrs later and I'm finally here! 

Woot Woot!!


----------



## wendell (Mar 23, 2012)

We're staying at the Murray Plaza Lodge and are heading out to the GTG site.


----------



## wendell (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry no video stream from me.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 23, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> new toy has arrived, we'll be mobile in 20 minutes!



Ok, change of plans... The black 039 will not be making the trip... :bang:
Dammit... Or it could... But wouldn't be running, unless I can scrum up a coil...


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 23, 2012)

dhibbs75 may be there too


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 23, 2012)

Sure am glad I took the Ford Focus.....


Woulda gone through 3x the amount of gas if I took the Ranger.....


----------



## atvguns (Mar 23, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Ok, change of plans... The black 039 will not be making the trip... :bang:
> Dammit... Or it could... But wouldn't be running, unless I can scrum up a coil...


 I am sure you co pilot will have one


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 23, 2012)

atvguns said:


> I am sure you co pilot will have one



No, Eric had to forego the trip.. Family emergency... But I may have another at the plant... I'll see if I can swing by and find it at 1:30 am!!! Maybe I can fix it on site... :bang:
Dammit!!! I'm gonna forget stuff too...


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 23, 2012)

Andyshine here, myself, Nik and brad are on 65 about 20 clicks south of Louisville.


----------



## young (Mar 23, 2012)

still at work.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 23, 2012)

Just got off the phone with Paul. He said the second bridge on 68 crossing the land between the lakes is out for people coming from the east. He's making a long detour around now.


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 23, 2012)

young said:


> still at work.


----------



## subhunter (Mar 23, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> Just got off the phone with Paul. He said the second bridge on 68 crossing the land between the lakes is out for people coming from the east. He's making a long detour around now.



Glad I seen this as I was going to be heading that way.

I am bringing some bags of chips and a few 2 liters. I hope to leave at around 5 am' ish


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 23, 2012)

I hope it might help a few of the tn guys on their trips. He got all the way to the bridge and had to back track.


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 23, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> I hope it might help a few of the tn guys on their trips. He got all the way to the bridge and had to back track.



its been out for a while since that ship tore it down


----------



## Bowtie (Mar 23, 2012)

This looks like a GTG to remember. Wish i was on my way there, but at least one of my saws will be there. Hows that for irony?


----------



## ptjeep (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up Mike about the bridge. Terry, Justin, and me were about to get off the interstate when I read your post. We made a u turn and are headed back south at a high rate of speed.


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 23, 2012)

We will be leavin at 5am to be there by 9am...see you all in the am.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 23, 2012)

we're in Murray at the Best Western!


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Mike, your new 346 runs. Yes, we fired it for a couple seconds a few minutes after 11 Put it together in the motel room


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 24, 2012)

Got to love it


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 24, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> we're in Murray at the Best Western!



Fair warning to the citizens of Murray, Ky....


----------



## parrisw (Mar 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Got to love it



2 Beds, 3 men? or?? Who sleeps with who! LOL


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 24, 2012)

parrisw said:


> 2 Beds, 3 men? or?? Who sleeps with who! LOL



They'll stuff the gap with an air mattress making one great big, gianormous bed...


----------



## deerjackie (Mar 24, 2012)

setting alarm for 4.5 hrs sleep firing smoker for 2 hrs and the last hr will be rolling and smoking to wiggs, hope yall like gourmet smoked bologna and eggs for breakfast,i aint kiddin neither. cyall in the morning. jackie


----------



## parrisw (Mar 24, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> They'll stuff the gap with an air mattress making one great big, gianormous bed...



ha ha ha ha. LOL. That's too funny. But who gets to be the piggy in the middle?


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 24, 2012)

parrisw said:


> ha ha ha ha. LOL. That's too funny. But who gets to be the piggy in the middle?



There's some things we just shouldn't ask.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 24, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> There's some things we just shouldn't ask.



LOL, ya, maybe I'd rather not know.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 24, 2012)

East bound... Look out Kentucky!!!


----------



## Oldsawnut (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Nik let me know how she runs for ya...


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 24, 2012)

And webe rollin....


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 24, 2012)

TRI955 said:


> And webe rollin....



And it be rainin'...:msp_mad:


----------



## jnl502 (Mar 24, 2012)

Ok uo at 4:30 to shower and just about to go out and collect a few things. My ride will be here about 6. Saws, guns, and bullets ready for a day to remember! Me and joeymt33 will see ya'll about 9 or 9:30.
jnl


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 24, 2012)

wendell said:


> My 68 DL Sugi that likes 69 better.
> 
> I think so.
> 
> The monkey from TN or the monkey from WI. :hmm3grin2orange:



...or a 68dl bar that has a large drive rim behind it maybe? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## deerjackie (Mar 24, 2012)

oklahoma prme rib fire is lit usng saw exhaust to bellow the fire


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 24, 2012)

parrisw said:


> 2 Beds, 3 men? or?? Who sleeps with who! LOL



do you have to ask,,,,,brad is the pivot man:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## shwinecat (Mar 24, 2012)

I should have just made the trip. Glued to the computer and won't get any work done today. You need to have Tree Monkey toss us a Banana. Scott is probably shaving Wendell's whiskers with one of his saw this morning so Heavy Fuel why don't you video tape him to get this thing started.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Mar 24, 2012)

You guys have a fun and safe day. All you boys from Mo play nice and don't show up the experts to bad.:biggrin::biggrin: Givem he**. Stumpy.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 24, 2012)

parrisw said:


> ha ha ha ha. LOL. That's too funny. But who gets to be the piggy in the middle?



Squeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaalllllllll!!!!!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Mar 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Squeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaalllllllll!!!!!!!



Too funny:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 24, 2012)

What happens in the machine shop, stays in the machine shop!


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 24, 2012)

Setting here waiting on Nik..........*again*!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Mar 24, 2012)

NIK don't make brad late.:yoyo:


----------



## shwinecat (Mar 24, 2012)

what and who do we have for video for this thing?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Mar 24, 2012)

Damn, that' sounds it would be a great time! To bad im stuck in DE for the weekend :banghead:


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 24, 2012)

You guys gave a good time today. Hope you guys have some good food too.


----------



## parrisw (Mar 24, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Squeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaalllllllll!!!!!!!



You sure do got a purdy mouth!!


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 24, 2012)

it was a blast today guys,, there was about 35 guys that showed up,, a lot of chips a flying,,,,,,i won't give any details on results,, but put it this way,,,wiggs wasn't 1st ,,, i would post pics but my camera took a crap on me but there will be plenty of pics to post by the other guys,,, all in all it was a fantastic day and fantastic host


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 24, 2012)

ohhhhh yea,, i almost forgot,,, i was able to finally put faces with some names,,, and some of them i wish i hadn't,, time to go bleach the eyes:bang::bang:
just kidding


----------



## sgrizz (Mar 24, 2012)

No posts since 11.00 am. i thought someone would of gave us a update at the gtg by now.:bang: 
I hope the weather is good for you guys.


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 24, 2012)

sgrizz said:


> No posts since 11.00 am. i thought someone would of gave us a update at the gtg by now.:bang:
> I hope the weather is good for you guys.



11 am there was so many saws going at once you couldn't think straight


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 24, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> 11 am there was so many saws going at once you couldn't think straight



Amen to that !!! Loads of great saws and great guys... And Wiggs is a great host... I'm missing out on the skeet and brew, but got a long drive ahead of me...


----------



## DSS (Mar 24, 2012)

I hope you guys are feeding Wendell. Cranky bastard when he's hungry.:msp_mad:


----------



## deerjackie (Mar 24, 2012)

I have got to say the gtg was my first and it was a table thumping smash! Had a great time, met some of the nicest people one could ask for and you wiggs,my hat goes off to you and your family for hosting this great event.Thanks everyone for making a new guy on the block feel so welcome .My brother was able to come by and he had the same to say.Not naming any names but he was very impressed by one builder from Tn. and probably thinks M and M"s were made to match his user name.Thanks you all for a great time,looking forward to more of these. I wish everyone a safe travel back home and God bless you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jackie


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 24, 2012)

DSS said:


> I hope you guys are feeding Wendell. Cranky bastard when he's hungry.:msp_mad:



Not only was Wendell well fed, but there was even some left when I went through the line... Smoked bologna is freaking awesom...
Just sayin...


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 24, 2012)

Just got off the phone with HEAVYFUEL. Don't expect any pics or video until tomorrow. Those guys are still having waaaaaaaaaaaay to much fun!


----------



## wheelman (Mar 24, 2012)

We are now home! 

Many thanks to Wiggs for hosting todays event.I had a great time even though we had to head out early. BTW the boy is feeling a ton better and is actually eating again.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 24, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Just got off the phone with HEAVYFUEL. Don't expect any pics or video until tomorrow. Those guys are still having waaaaaaaaaaaay to much fun!



Go to HedgerowMo on you tube... I'm loading and driving as we speak...


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 24, 2012)

DSS said:


> I hope you guys are feeding Wendell. Cranky bastard when he's hungry.:msp_mad:



are you kidding,,, he was cranky even after he was fed,,,, i had to smack him a few times because his feed bag was getting in my way at teh grub table :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Mar 24, 2012)

It was interesting that the fastest saw in the 660 buildoff was a Husky 10 cc's smaller.


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Go to HedgerowMo on you tube... I'm loading and driving as we speak...



bet that is hard to do


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 24, 2012)

wendell said:


> It was interesting that the fastest saw in the 660 buildoff was a Husky 10 cc's smaller.



i noticed that too


----------



## Bowtie (Mar 24, 2012)

OK, before Mastermind gets home, did any of ya see or run my 361 he did?


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 24, 2012)

Bowtie said:


> OK, before Mastermind gets home, did any of ya see or run my 361 he did?



it was a strong runner,, i didn't run it but i could tell it was a strong one


----------



## Warped5 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Not only was Wendell well fed, but there was even some left when I went through the line... Smoked bologna is freaking awesom...
> Just sayin...



.... Chris, for a cow you sure are funny.  

Go easy on Wendell, I depend on him heavily .... the 'Pipeline of the Northland.'


----------



## andydodgegeek (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like you guys had fun, wish I could have been there. Did you get some shooting in too? Wow guns and chainsaws all in one day, you folks are alright. Cool videos hedgerow. I like the big cant you guys were sawing, like a big piece of plywood.


----------



## wheelman (Mar 24, 2012)

So is someone going to post the average times for the 660 build off? I had to leave a little early and was curious how far down I placed.


----------



## atvguns (Mar 24, 2012)

wheelman said:


> So is someone going to post the average times for the 660 build off? I had to leave a little early and was curious how far down I placed.


 some of the vids are on youtbe search for hedgerowmo haven't heard any official times yet


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 24, 2012)

Hope you guys feel guilty having all that fun while I was slaving away at work all day.  Well I guess I should just say while at work today. 

I made the one last year and have to say that Wiggs is a great host. Hats off to him!


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 24, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> Hope you guys feel guilty having all that fun while I was slaving away at work all day.  Well I guess I should just say while at work today.



want some cheese with that wine
yep,,, we had a blast


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 24, 2012)

Still uploading... Still driving...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 24, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Still uploading... Still driving...:msp_sneaky:



Was that big cant frozen?:msp_confused:


----------



## rburg (Mar 24, 2012)

I ran the 361 Mastermind had and I liked it enough I tried to buy it.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;6jzuDBYsd6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jzuDBYsd6k&feature=channel[/video]
Wiggs




Figured Id make it easier on you fella's


----------



## rburg (Mar 24, 2012)

To Wiggs and family, Mitch and all the rest involved in hosting the GTG, thanks for all you did for us. I had a great time and got to meet quite a few members I had not met before. I am already looking forward to next year.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;1evoC5XUmIQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1evoC5XUmIQ&feature=channel[/video]
(Mastermind) Thats a stout saw!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 24, 2012)

Stumpy just put a spork in my ass. 


Felt good. 


Hi I'm CheezChuck'r.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;zCL4vvWf6wk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCL4vvWf6wk&feature=channel[/video]

stumpy


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;PARC7oSsBbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PARC7oSsBbA&feature=channel[/video]
Wheelman


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;cEib5I0-CeA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEib5I0-CeA&feature=channel[/video] 
Brad 

(Brad, im sorry but you hold your saws weird?) 
Looks like a solid runner though.


----------



## DSS (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm darn near out of popcorn here. When does Randy meet the real saw?opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## fastLeo151 (Mar 24, 2012)

Randys saw looks verrrrrry strong. me likey

Andrew


----------



## fastLeo151 (Mar 24, 2012)

DSS said:


> I'm darn near out of popcorn here. When does Randy meet the real saw?opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:



I wanted to say that:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 24, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> [video=youtube;6jzuDBYsd6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jzuDBYsd6k&feature=channel[/video]
> Wiggs
> 
> 
> ...



It's for the record. That's the stock "control" saw. 

I did youngs saw too. 

I'd love to post more, but there was a drive by sporking, and stumpys cryin in the corner....


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 24, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Brad
> 
> (Brad, im sorry but you hold your saws weird?)



If you would have slept with Nik and Andrea last night like Brad did, you would be holding your saw weird as well.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Mar 24, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> If you would have slept with Nik and Andrea last night like Brad did, you would be holding your saw weird as well.



 
That brought tears to my eyes!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Mar 24, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> It's for the record. That's the stock "control" saw.
> 
> I did youngs saw too.
> 
> I'd love to post more, but there was a drive by sporking, and stumpys cryin in the corner....



So who brought the booze??


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 24, 2012)

DSS said:


> I'm darn near out of popcorn here. When does Randy meet the real saw?opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:



The first saw randy ran wasnt a buildoff saw... "big bore"
But nice!!!


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;KNe0G---i6I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNe0G---i6I&feature=channel[/video]
Again randy... Thats a stout saw!


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 24, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> So who brought the booze??



What you talkin' bout Willis??? Ain't nothin of the sort...


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;FzcjZw6pC1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzcjZw6pC1E&feature=channel[/video]
Brad
Id say Brad and Randy came pretty close with the 346's


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 24, 2012)

What the hell's happening?????????????????????



Just got home........who won?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 24, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> [video=youtube;FzcjZw6pC1E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzcjZw6pC1E&feature=channel[/video]
> Brad
> Id say Brad and Randy came pretty close with the 346's



My 346 was a turd.......


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;TzqMmF7Af-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzqMmF7Af-8&feature=channel[/video]

*Shakes head in disappointment*


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Mar 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;tuh3c2HYgs0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuh3c2HYgs0&feature=channel[/video]
Stumpy.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Mar 24, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> My 346 was a turd.......



Consider yourself lucky. 
99% of the worlds population doesn't know jack about porting or COULD port a saw! 

Better?


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 24, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Consider yourself lucky.
> 99% of the worlds population doesn't know jack about porting or COULD port a saw!
> 
> Better?



It had carb issues. Copsey schooled me in "carb speak" today. 

I so enjoyed meeting Scott and the gang from the land of cheese.....what a great bunch of fellers. Hell we are had a great time.


----------



## gcdible1 (Mar 24, 2012)

*Glad you all had a good time at the gtg*

Sounds like you had a great time today. Lots of saws purring. Wish I couldve made it myself. Looking forward to the results and pics!:msp_smile:


----------



## joeymt33 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks Wiggs for putting on a good GTG. I'd love to come back next time. I just hope next year some other old magnesium collectors show up. I felt welcome even with all those Macs. It was great to see those build off saws. 

Joey


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 24, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> It had carb issues. Copsey schooled me in "carb speak" today.
> 
> I so enjoyed meeting Scott and the gang from the land of cheese.....what a great bunch of fellers. Hell we are had a great time.



Hey randy, did you get to run Andrea's 372??? Damn!!!
Still drivin by the way...:msp_mad:


----------



## DSS (Mar 24, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> [video=youtube;TzqMmF7Af-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzqMmF7Af-8&feature=channel[/video]
> 
> *Shakes head in disappointment*



It was the earmuffs. Who the hell wears yellow earmuffs on a saturday?

_pfffffffffffffffttttttttttt_:confused2:


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 24, 2012)

DSS said:


> It was the earmuffs. Who the hell wears yellow earmuffs on a saturday?
> 
> _pfffffffffffffffttttttttttt_:confused2:



mine where purple


----------



## DSS (Mar 24, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> mine where purple



Meh. Every once in a while you're a little different Scott.:rolleyes2:


----------



## cowroy (Mar 25, 2012)

Well I finally made it home, and just wanted to express my appreciation to Wiggs, and his family for hosting a great gtg, and Mitch for helpin em get it together. 

I will work on the video tomorrow afternoon. There will be around 85 videos and several pics also. I will put up the winner of the 660 buildoff video here in this thread then post a link to my youtube channel and you fellars can watch the rest of em there. Make sure if you subscribe to click the box that will send you an email every time I up load one.

It was great meeting everyone and I hope everyone else has a safe trip home also.


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks to Wiggs for having another awesome GTG I couldn't make it to. :msp_mad:

Looks like you guys had a blast.... wish I coulda been there.

*Race results? Times?*


----------



## Pendagator (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, I had a good time. It was fun seeing the new folks and the ones from last year too. Here's a link to more photos- there's some there from last year too. 2012-wky-gtg - a set on Flickr p.s. Actually I'm wiped out from spending the last hour learning how to put images in the post.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 25, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> If you would have slept with Nik and Andrea last night like Brad did, you would be holding your saw weird as well.



Mark he took it like a man and asked for more.




Jeremy thanks for hosting an awesome gtg! I think I hand more fun at this gtg than any other.

Andre.


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 25, 2012)

Just wanted to say thank you to Jeremy and family for a truly fantastic GTG. Also, it was really great getting to meet everyone face to face.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes, it's 5AM, and I'm not asleep yet! I drank too much caffeine on the way home and can't sleep now, lol.

Jeremy and Co., thanks for one of the best GTGs ever. Everything was great, including the weather. I know it has to be a TON of work to host one of these, and my hat's off to you for opening your place to all of us nuts

Anyone that didn't run Mopar Mike's 372 NEEDS too. That 372 that Andre ported for him is off the charts! I'm talking insane kind of power. I'm not just saying that because he's my bud either. It's only a XP too, not a XPW. Way to go Andre. I won't mention that he took the official wins in both OE and NE 346XP! I'm thinking that maybe AS needs another site sponsor

All you other saw builders...it's great the way we can all get along and have a good time together. That's BIG in my books.

And just for the record, the fastest unofficial 346XP cut time of the day was made with .325 chain:biggrin:

AS has a great bunch of guys. I'm proud to call you guys my friends!

I've got quite a few pics and vids. I should be able to get them up tomorrow.

Ooops, I almost forgot. Everyone WAS introduced to a REAL 660 today, and it wasn't mine! Way to go Randy!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2012)

wendell said:


> It was interesting that the fastest saw in the 660 buildoff was a Husky 10 cc's smaller.



It killed me not being able to see how my 390XP compared. I was actually more interested in that than my 064/066 buildoff saw. It was the first saw out of my truck, and the first one back in the truck..........................with a seized piston 1AM, back at Nik's shop, and we popped the top off. No real harm done. The cylinder is fine and she'll be back together in no time ready to take on the 066s once more.


----------



## wendell (Mar 25, 2012)

Heading back north. Thanks to everyone for a great day.

Seems you can't take a picture of your GPS in the dark.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 25, 2012)

wendell said:


> It was interesting that the fastest saw in the 660 buildoff was a Husky 10 cc's smaller.



What!?!? I missed it . Was it the Princess saw?


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 25, 2012)

So what was the official order of finish? I'm thinking randy won from the posts so far. I'll have to wait until after work to watch the videos.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 25, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> So what was the official order of finish? I'm thinking randy won from the posts so far. I'll have to wait until after work to watch the videos.



It would be nice to know what 10cc smaller husky was in the mix also and who's it was...


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Hey randy, did you get to run Andrea's 372??? Damn!!!
> Still drivin by the way...:msp_mad:



Yes I ran that saw several times. Without a doubt Andyshine can build a hellofa stout saw.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 25, 2012)

Here's my 372xpw. It by far wasn't the fastest cut of the 066s, but it did best my own 066 entry by about a second. 372 cut a 28 something, and my 066 was a 29 something and somewhere around 10th place or so. Not bad for 15+ less CCs.......I didn't really think it would even pull a 32.

[video=youtube;PRNqg_cXVfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=PRNqg_cXVfs[/video]


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 25, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Yes I ran that saw several times. Without a doubt Andyshine can build a hellofa stout saw.



Yes he can! Most impressive 372 I've ever picked up! That little OE346 was badass too!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 25, 2012)

wendell said:


> Heading back north. Thanks to everyone for a great day.
> 
> Seems you can't take a picture of your GPS in the dark.




Do you think you can get Jake back to Sconnie before his parole officer knows he was AWOL? Hopefully you can get that ankle bracelet back on without damaging it!


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 25, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> here's my 372xpw. It by far wasn't the fastest cut of the 066s, but it did best my own 066 entry by about a second. 372 cut a 28 something, and my 066 was a 29 something and somewhere around 10th place or so. Not bad for 15+ less ccs i thought.
> 
> [video=youtube;prnqg_cxvfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=prnqg_cxvfs[/video]



nice!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 25, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> [video=youtube;6jzuDBYsd6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jzuDBYsd6k&feature=channel[/video]
> Wiggs
> 
> 
> ...



Odd trees that grow around there apparently!


----------



## young (Mar 25, 2012)

great fun, nice meeting all of you and some again. cant wait to do it again. thank goes out to jeremy and his family for hosting this great event.

also dont forget mitch. awesome guy, without him, only thing we would been cutting is leftover jeremys test logs. 

time to sleep now.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 25, 2012)

Made it home bout an hour ago. I had a blast. Thanks Wiggs for putting this on, great job. 

I was told not to talk anymore about the "sporking". What happens in KY, stays in KY.:msp_thumbsup:

I got to run alot of nice saws. Andyshines 372 was just plain bada$$. 
 Nice work. 

Proud to be a part of such a fine group of people.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 25, 2012)

395XPWOODCHUCK said:


> It would be nice to know what 10cc smaller husky was in the mix also and who's it was...



10cc less sounds like a 181/281? :msp_confused:


----------



## subhunter (Mar 25, 2012)

I want to say a big thanks to Jermey for having another great GTG. I had to cut out early to make it back to my daughters 3rd birthday party, so I had to miss out on the afternoon activities.:msp_mad::msp_mad: I will try to upload the few pics and vids I got later today. Hope ever one made it home safe!


----------



## young (Mar 25, 2012)

subhunter said:


> I want to say a big thanks to Jermey for having another great GTG. I had to cut out early to make it back to my daughters 3rd birthday party, so I had to miss out on the afternoon activities.:msp_mad::msp_mad: I will try to upload the few pics and vids I got later today. Hope ever one made it home safe!



we forgot to shorten your chain too man lol.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm back for day 3 of the GTG!!! kind of boring tho,,, nobody here but me and Harley the dog..oh well


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 25, 2012)

Had a GREAT time with GREAT people, even ran a saw or 2. Well worth the trip, thanks Wiggs, Mitch and crew for your time and effort to put it together.


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 25, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> What!?!? I missed it . Was it the Princess saw?



It was my 390xp. but I think the princess saw may be a little stronger than it.......


----------



## wendell (Mar 25, 2012)

Actually, it was the Princess saw.

Almost to Peoria. Hi Ed!! :wave:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 25, 2012)

MacLaren said:


> It was my 390xp. but I think the princess saw may be a little stronger than it.......



That 390 is a real good runner, so is the 385. Scott did an excellent job on the both of them! The 10CCs comment just kinda threw me off :msp_confused:.


----------



## wendell (Mar 25, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> That 390 is a real good runner, so is the 385. Scott did an excellent job on the both of them! The 10CCs comment just kinda threw me off :msp_confused:.



I will blame my bad math on fatigue.


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 25, 2012)

wendell said:


> Actually, it was the Princess saw.
> 
> Almost to Peoria. Hi Ed!! :wave:



Oh ok. I didnt know Terry ran Jakes thru it too.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Anyone that didn't run Mopar Mike's 372 NEEDS too. That 372 that Andre ported for him is off the charts! I'm talking insane kind of power. I'm not just saying that because he's my bud either. It's only a XP too, not a XPW. Way to go Andre.



I'll vouch for that saw, I have ran it and its unbelievable! 

Cant wait to see what Andre comes up with next.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2012)

Seeing is believing when it comes to a Husky ripping a Stihl a new #######.

I built a 395xp for a member that waxed my 066 build off saw in the same wood.......over 3 seconds is a big lead.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


>



You were the only guy I met that looked exactly like I pictured in muh head. :msp_thumbup:




Great meeting you Jason! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## parrisw (Mar 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> It killed me not being able to see how my 390XP compared. I was actually more interested in that than my 064/066 buildoff saw. It was the first saw out of my truck, and the first one back in the truck..........................with a seized piston 1AM, back at Nik's shop, and we popped the top off. No real harm done. The cylinder is fine and she'll be back together in no time ready to take on the 066s once more.



What happened Brad? 

And where are the vids of this badarse 372?


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't know what to say about the gtg that hasn't already been said. I want to first off thank our hosts and their support crew for all they did for us neanderthals! Hosting this many people at a GTG is no small feat. Secondly I'd like to congradulate Randy and Andre on winning the build off(s). Not only are they amazing builders, more importantly, they're first class men. The North vs. South vs. East vs. West nicest guys competition was a lot more difficult ot judge but it ended in a dead tie. The smiling, hand shaking and comradery hit an all time high. I was so glad to finally meet everybody I hadn't yet met and so glad to see those I had met again. I hope this motivates those reading this and wondering "should I make the trip" to get to one of these. To sum it all up, I was welcomed by amazing hosts to a place where I smiled, met great people, saw old friends, ran great saws, watched exciting competitions, ate well, shot trap (BTW Thanks TreeMonkey for letting me shoot that Cynergy) and fell in love with a beautiful girl named Harley.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 25, 2012)

parrisw said:


> *What happened Brad? *
> And where are the vids of this badarse 372?



I happened Will. The best we can tell, when I cut the base, I didn't cut enough off the "ears". The cylinder was bolted back to the case and the case "compressed" the ears and bottom of the cylinder reducing the clearance. As soon as the saw got hot the clearance became interference... Yay me.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok men, Wiggs ask me to post the 066 buildoff times. We made one cut and had several, *SEVERAL*, stopwatches. It was a boat load of numbers, so I took the best 4 times and made an average. Here they be from fastest on....

1 Mastermoobs 24.07
2 Ecopsey 25.15
3 NWPAlumberjack 25.77
4 Heavyfuel by treemonkey 26.40
5 Mdavlee 26.43
6 Young by Wiggz 27.40
7 Wheelman 27.84
8 Komatsuvarna 29.62
9 MacLaren by treemonkey 29.69
10 Blsnelling 30.01
11 Farmerboy by stumpy 33.90
12 Jwalker 34.16
13 Wiggz stock saw 35.72
14 Subhunter 39.09
15 Deerjackie 40.03


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> I happened Will. The best we can tell, when I cut the base, I didn't cut enough off the "ears". The cylinder was bolted back to the case and the case "compressed" the ears and bottom of the cylinder reducing the clearance. As soon as the saw got hot the clearance became interference... Yay me.



You can't take all of the blame Nik. I build it, I should have caught it. You only cut what I tell you I want cut. It's all good Stuff happens when you're modding equipment. I was on my home from Nik's shop when it donned on me what it was. The very first time we cut a Husky base, we didn't cut the ears at all. On that saw, it tied the saw up on the bench, so we knew we had a problem. For some reason, this one didn't get cut enough, not sure how that happened. The cylinder won't even set flush on the case. Even with a gasket, the ears are at least .008" too long. Unfortunately, it wasn't enough to feel on the bench this time. It would only interfere when it got hot. All of the transfer was on the bottom of the intake skirt. The cylinder will litterly clean up perfectly. There is nothing above the intake port. A new piston, and it will be 100% as good as new! I used a snap guage and mic, and there is 0 deflection in those ear. It's not hurt at all.

I'm working on pics and vids now.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2012)

komatsuvarna said:


> Ok men, Wiggs ask me to post the 066 buildoff times. We made one cut and had several, *SEVERAL*, stopwatches. It was a boat load of numbers, so I took the best 4 times and made an average. Here they be from fastest on....
> 
> 1 Mastermoobs 24.07
> 2 Ecopsey 25.15
> ...



Randy made the second cut of the day. When I saw it, I knew we had just seen the winner. It looked that strong. Randy, I think you're onto something with cutting the squish band to get the exhaust and transfers down on this model. The nice thing of it is, you can take the saws with a popup, and swap them to a squish band mod with only a new piston and cutting the squish band. Do it right, and the base won't even have to be re-cut. I said I wasn't going mess with mine, but I may actually go back in and try this. My 064/066 is a good running saw, but not close to on par with yours. Nice job!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Mar 25, 2012)

Seized!.....Brad, don't you test the saws you build? Doesn't look like any of your saws ran very well.......Who didn't know that!........Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Seized!.....Brad, don't test the saws you build? Doesn't look like any of your saws ran very well.......Who didn't know that!........Hahahahahahaha!



Jake made the fastest cut time of the day with my 346XP. I know, it wasn't official 

I knew something seemed off with my 390. I just hadn't been able to nail it down yet. It ran extremely well, but sounded tight for just a blip or two of the throttle after coming out of a cut. I had actually had the topend back off of it for inspection, and it didn't show anything yet at that point. Someone even heard it in the vid I posted, commenting, "it sounds tight". Yes it did. I was even concerned about the crank. But, neither the bottom or topend was giving up any visible clues at that point. I'm just fortunate that nothing was hurt besides the piston. All's well that ends well. I fully expect this saw to spank some 066s, including mine


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 25, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Seized!.....Brad, don't test the saws you build? Doesn't look like any of your saws ran very well.......Who didn't know that!........Hahahahahahaha!



this right here is a perfect example of how the things you post can come across completely differently than you intended. For all I know, this Dennis fellow could be a really nice guy. This post makes him look like a complete **********. 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> this right here is a perfect example of how the things you post can come across completely differently than you intended. For all I know, this Dennis fellow could be a really nice guy. This post makes him look like a complete **********.
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



He tries so hard to be a tough guy. But when you're a ##### cat, you're a ##### cat. He can't help it that hes such a nice guy at heart HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Mar 25, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> He tries so hard to be a tough guy. But when you're a ##### cat, you're a ##### cat. He can't help it that hes such a nice guy at heart HAHAHAHAHAHA




Tough Guy!....Thanks Brad, that's better than a **********!......but really.....who's saw sezied up at a GTG?.....Hahahahaha!.....and who's 066 was way down on speed. Don't hate me cause I'm beautiful!
BTW, nice machining FATguy......DiaperPosse rides again........Hahahahahaha!


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 25, 2012)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Tough Guy!....Thanks Brad, that's better than a **********!......but really.....who's saw sezied up at a GTG?.....Hahahahaha!.....and who's 066 was way down on speed. Don't hate me cause I'm beautiful!
> BTW, nice machining FATguy......DiaperPosse rides again........Hahahahahaha!



thanks man, you're a class act!


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2012)

Blah, blah, blah.......


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 25, 2012)

wendell said:


> I will blame my bad math on fatigue.



fatigue my azz ,,,, not from running saws,, every time i turned around there was a hotdog in 1 hand and a burger in the other with a can of coke in between your knees:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: sorry wendell i couldn't resist:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## cowroy (Mar 25, 2012)

Uploading and titling video now. 

86 videos and not sure how many pics yet.


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 25, 2012)

i do want to say this guys,,,, it was great to meet everyone,, it was a fantastic GTG,, was a lot of fun to get out there and have a good time which is something i think everyone needed,, we all burnt a lot of mix and dulled some chains but what the heck it still was a blast,, i personally want to thank wiggs for everything ,, your a good man wiggs even though i did ride you a little hard about the 066 build off races,,, and 1 more thing have to thank randy for working my 346 and 372 over a few months ago,, i am really impressed how they run even though my chains could have been sharper,, and here i used to be die hard echo,,, again it was a great pleasure to meet everyone,, such a fantastic group of guys,,, 
since everyone likes my purple hippo then here you go :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 25, 2012)

cowroy said:


> Uploading and titling video now.
> 
> 86 videos and not sure how many pics yet.



woooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooo can't wait


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't remember much of the drive home last night, but I remember brad's 346 being a pretty snotty saw... If only he'd let PAlumberjack??? I think??? Run it for him..."dude could run a saw for time"!!! Although Andyshine77's would have been tough to beat... Hell, if Wendell wouldn't have cut out twice and loaded it up twice, :msp_tongue: , that one was a dandy too... Come to think of it, all the 346's were good saws...


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> I don't remember much of the drive home last night, but I remember brad's 346 being a pretty snotty saw... If only he'd let PAlumberjack??? I think??? Run it for him..."dude could run a saw for time"!!! Although Andyshine77's would have been tough to beat... Hell, if Wendell wouldn't have cut out twice and loaded it up twice, :msp_tongue: , that one was a dandy too... Come to think of it, all the 346's were good saws...



Nate cut a 6.5x with both of our saws. Those were the two fastest cut times of the day with out of the box chain. Andre is definately on top of his game!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 25, 2012)

Got a chit load of pics over at the spit roast. ::thumbsup::


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 25, 2012)

WoodChuck'r said:


> Got a chit load of pics over at the spit roast. ::thumbsup::



ok,, i am going to ask,, what the heck is the split roast


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 25, 2012)

:taped:


----------



## gink595 (Mar 25, 2012)

Just got home a few minutes ago, I had the best time I've ever had at a GTG. I was glad to have finally met Wiggs, you can't ask for a better down to earth guy! It was good meeting some new Wisconsin faces too! Heavy Fuel is a funny dude!

I gotta ask though.... Cheesechucker...have you chit that bag of string cheese out yet :hmm3grin2orange:

Some will not understand this but there are others that will...Hahahaa


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 25, 2012)

gink595 said:


> Just got home a few minutes ago, I had the best time I've ever had at a GTG. I was glad to have finally met Wiggs, you can't ask for a better down to earth guy! It was good meeting some new Wisconsin faces too! Heavy Fuel is a funny dude!
> 
> I gotta ask though.... Cheesechucker...have you chit that bag of string cheese out yet :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Some will not understand this but there are others that will...Hahahaa



he is probably still plugged up:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;bsZMkgFf0UY]http://youtu.be/bsZMkgFf0UY[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;1Bsjj-hXc-E]http://youtu.be/1Bsjj-hXc-E[/video]


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;mJobPRTQr50]http://youtu.be/mJobPRTQr50[/video]


----------



## cowroy (Mar 25, 2012)

*Winner!*

And the winner of the 2012 066/MS660 buildoff goes to............ Mastermind
[video=youtube;ulNVq-5uQts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulNVq-5uQts&list=UUlP11EqbZKhK4YuwuwSEf9w&index=59&feature=plcp[/video]


Subscribe to my youtube channel to see all the rest


----------



## Bowtie (Mar 25, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> You were the only guy I met that looked exactly like I pictured in muh head. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where is a pic of you Mastermind? (Im not a stalker, I promise). I would just like to put a face to the name of who has been making my saws run so good!


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 25, 2012)

Bowtie said:


> Where is a pic of you Mastermind? (Im not a stalker, I promise). I would just like to put a face to the name of who has been making my saws run so good!



in this case, I'd say it's better you don't.....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Bowtie (Mar 25, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> in this case, I'd say it's better you don't.....:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



LOL, that wasnt nice. (Im scared to post my pic, Im a ugly dude...) :msp_ohmy:


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 25, 2012)

Bowtie said:


> Im scared to post my pic, Im a ugly dude :msp_ohmy:



ain't that the truth :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 25, 2012)

cowroy said:


> And the winner of the 2012 066/MS660 buildoff goes to............ Mastermind
> [video=youtube;ulNVq-5uQts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulNVq-5uQts&list=UUlP11EqbZKhK4YuwuwSEf9w&index=59&feature=plcp[/video]
> 
> 
> Subscribe to my youtube channel to see all the rest



woooooooooohooooooooooooooooo


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 25, 2012)

Bowtie said:


> LOL, that wasnt nice. (Im scared to post my pic, Im a ugly dude...) :msp_ohmy:



he's a hell of a guy, salt of the earth.


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 25, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> You bringin' any special project saws by any chance??? Like maybe an 1127 case of some sort???
> :msp_sneaky:





FATGUY said:


> anybody bringing any 60ish cc saws? I may have a green one and an orange and white one there.



Questions Rep'd:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 25, 2012)

Bowtie said:


> Where is a pic of you Mastermind? (Im not a stalker, I promise). I would just like to put a face to the name of who has been making my saws run so good!



this is the only 1 i have right now,, other people may have a few more


----------



## parrisw (Mar 25, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> I happened Will. The best we can tell, when I cut the base, I didn't cut enough off the "ears". The cylinder was bolted back to the case and the case "compressed" the ears and bottom of the cylinder reducing the clearance. As soon as the saw got hot the clearance became interference... Yay me.



There is no harm in cutting more then you think you need to cut off. I always cut more then I need.




komatsuvarna said:


> Ok men, Wiggs ask me to post the 066 buildoff times. We made one cut and had several, *SEVERAL*, stopwatches. It was a boat load of numbers, so I took the best 4 times and made an average. Here they be from fastest on....
> 
> 1 Mastermoobs 24.07
> 2 Ecopsey 25.15
> ...



I bet that opened some eyes!!! Way to go Randy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pendagator (Mar 25, 2012)

I'll practice posting up more pics.


----------



## Pendagator (Mar 25, 2012)

A few more! There's more here. http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629661467707/with/7012936413/






















*And last but not least!*


----------



## Lurch2 (Mar 25, 2012)

Many thanks to those that made it happen and those who made the trip to be there. Looking forward to next year :msp_w00t:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2012)

Bowtie said:


> Where is a pic of you Mastermind? (Im not a stalker, I promise). I would just like to put a face to the name of who has been making my saws run so good!




This is me losing the 346 build off. Damn I'm getting old.


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 25, 2012)

Well I just got through the thread now. Hate I missed out on this one. Looks like an awesome time. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## ptjeep (Mar 25, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> I don't know what to say about the gtg that hasn't already been said. I want to first off thank our hosts and their support crew for all they did for us neanderthals! Hosting this many people at a GTG is no small feat. Secondly I'd like to congradulate Randy and Andre on winning the build off(s). Not only are they amazing builders, more importantly, they're first class men. The North vs. South vs. East vs. West nicest guys competition was a lot more difficult ot judge but it ended in a dead tie. The smiling, hand shaking and comradery hit an all time high. I was so glad to finally meet everybody I hadn't yet met and so glad to see those I had met again. I hope this motivates those reading this and wondering "should I make the trip" to get to one of these. To sum it all up, I was welcomed by amazing hosts to a place where I smiled, met great people, saw old friends, ran great saws, watched exciting competitions, ate well, shot trap (BTW Thanks TreeMonkey for letting me shoot that Cynergy) and fell in love with a beautiful girl named Harley.


Very well put, i agree 100%.


----------



## Beefie (Mar 25, 2012)

Alright FATGUY who is Harley and wear are the pics of her no teasing now:hmm3grin2orange:

Beefie


----------



## parrisw (Mar 25, 2012)

Beefie said:


> Alright FATGUY who is Harley and wear are the pics of her no teasing now:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Beefie



It's his nickname for Brad.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 25, 2012)

lol, she's a yellow lab and there's a pic of her on the previous page.


----------



## wendell (Mar 25, 2012)

Beefie said:


> Alright FATGUY who is Harley and wear are the pics of her no teasing now:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Beefie



She's the pretty blonde a few posts back.

It sure is nice to be home and not having to type on a phone. 

I know there were a lot of numbers but it would be nice to see both the average of the 7 and 8 pin times. I know it would change the overall results but not the winner.

I also see the re-run of Heavy Fuel's saw didn't get counted (which is fine if that is what was decided). I only bring it up because if it is counted, my earlier prediction of who would win will be virtually Nostradamus like. 

Such a great weekend and for those of you who didn't stay last night missed a great time. I haven't laughed that hard in a long time.

Thanks again to Wiggs and everyone who made this weekend possible. It is very appreciated. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Mar 25, 2012)

Id like to thank everyone for a great weekend, what a blast it was great to finally get to meet alot of you and run some of your saws, congrats randy and andre on building the best of the best, id also to thank all of the other builders for there hard work just look at how close they all were, well...........except stumpy haha just kiddin you outa be a comedian ive never laughed so hard in my life this weekend and last but not least wiggs and his wife for putting up with all of us fo the weekend and even feeding all of us with some of the best food ive ever had at a gtg


----------



## gink595 (Mar 25, 2012)

There is a future operator in this kid! Real cool young guy, good to see someone that likes things other than video games!


----------



## chainsawnut460 (Mar 25, 2012)

gink595 said:


> There is a future operator in this kid! Real cool young guy, good to see someone that likes things other than video games!



thanks gink im still learnin and tryin to hang with the big boys


----------



## parrisw (Mar 25, 2012)

wendell said:


> She's the pretty blonde a few posts back.
> 
> It sure is nice to be home and not having to type on a phone.
> 
> ...



Just goes to show you that on any givin day the win could go to any builder. Any of the paid builders that I know of build a good saw.


----------



## Beefie (Mar 25, 2012)

gink595 said:


> There is a future operator in this kid! Real cool young guy, good to see someone that likes things other than video games!



As long as he quits being a cat, and using up his 9 lives he should be able to make it. Now Jake no more Bucket toss games.


Beefie


----------



## Beefie (Mar 25, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> lol, she's a yellow lab and there's a pic of her on the previous page.



That's a good looking Blonde.


Beefie


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2012)

Beefie said:


> As long as he quits being a cat, and using up his 9 lives he should be able to make it. Now Jake no more Bucket toss games.
> 
> 
> Beefie



He told the "bucket Toss" story. Yep........he's a lucky young man.

Also he has a great sense of humor........seems he needs it hanging with you cats.




The one about him getting off was priceless too.


----------



## Beefie (Mar 25, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> He told the "bucket Toss" story. Yep........he's a lucky young man.
> 
> Also he has a great sense of humor........seems he needs it hanging with you cats.
> 
> ...



He has to have a good sense of humor, he hangs out with treemonkey and lmbrman all the time. 


Beefie


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 25, 2012)

Home safe and unpacked/unhitched.

MAN!!!

What a weekend!

I'm glad they aren't all like that one, if they were, we wouldn't appreciate just how great it really was.

Sheila and I want to thank *everyone* involved in this GTG.
Whether you were the host, one of the builders, a competitor, or one of the MANY enthusiasts that showed up to run good saws, watch a couple of good competitions and fellowship with the other like minded folks there, your role was important in making this GTG the smashing success it was.
Special thanks goes out also to Mitch who owns the local sawmill and supplies the wood, loader operating and some darned good quality fellowship for the Wigglefests!

Thanks to Andre, Nik and Brad for all you did to build me some REALLY nice saws!

Mike


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2012)

It's always great to see you Mike. Sorry I didn't get to talk to you more.


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 25, 2012)

No worries Brad!

I'll see you pretty soon.


Mike


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 25, 2012)

Well guys, I wanna take the time thank all yall for making this GTG a great success. 

I got to see several familiar faces, and meet a bunch of really great guys. I also got to run some wicked fast saws and some real turds. 

Congrats to Mike and Randy for cleaning house in the buildoff's. Them saws were some real runners. 

And who can forget all them wild yankees out of their natural habitat. Strange creatures them yankees, with their weird fascination with lemonade beer, cheese and flatulence.... :dunno:



Seriously, I can only hope I was as good a host as y'all were guests. Everyone of ya's is welcome back anytime.......even stumpy.


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 25, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Well guys, I wanna take the time thank all yall for making this GTG a great success.
> 
> I got to see several familiar faces, and meet a bunch of really great guys. I also got to run some wicked fast saws and some real turds.
> 
> ...


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 25, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Well guys, I wanna take the time thank all yall for making this GTG a great success.
> 
> I got to see several familiar faces, and meet a bunch of really great guys. I also got to run some wicked fast saws and some real turds.
> 
> ...





Did you ever get all the official times worked out for the 346 buildoffs???


Mike


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 25, 2012)

all i can say is it was a great gtg with a bunch of good ol boys. 
View attachment 230813


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 25, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> all i can say is it was a great gtg with a bunch of good ol boys.



It was nice meeting you Scott. You build some great saws!


----------



## DSS (Mar 25, 2012)

This is worth watching again.



cowroy said:


> And the winner of the 2012 066/MS660 buildoff goes to............ Mastermind
> [video=youtube;ulNVq-5uQts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulNVq-5uQts&list=UUlP11EqbZKhK4YuwuwSEf9w&index=59&feature=plcp[/video]
> 
> 
> Subscribe to my youtube channel to see all the rest



I don't care who you are, that sum beetch is hauling bananas.


----------



## wendell (Mar 25, 2012)

wendell said:


> I also see the re-run of Heavy Fuel's saw didn't get counted (which is fine if that is what was decided). I only bring it up because if it is counted, my earlier prediction of who would win will be virtually Nostradamus like.



When asked who would win last week I said



wendell said:


> The monkey from TN or the monkey from WI.



What do I win?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Mar 25, 2012)

wendell said:


> When asked who would win last week I said
> 
> 
> 
> What do I win?




And your prize is......






Have fun! 

(I know ill catch hell for this.)


----------



## gink595 (Mar 25, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> all i can say is it was a great gtg with a bunch of good ol boys.
> View attachment 230813



It was good to meet you as well. You have a fine bunch of saws for sure, they all ran real well


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 25, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> Did you ever get all the official times worked out for the 346 buildoffs???
> 
> 
> Mike



No I haven't mike. I've been cleaning up, and chasing 3 kids around all evening. I'll take my notebook in tonight, and hopefully I'll get a few minutes.


----------



## gink595 (Mar 25, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> And your prize is......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Stumpy's Strumpets* I think they were Stumps Umbrella girls, find a wrinkle and climb under it:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 25, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> And your prize is......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just don't let 08150 see these...


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeap it was a great day. GREAT day!

Ran some awesome saws, and met a great crew of people. It was great being able to shake everyone's hand - really really glad I made the 860mile / 14hr trip. ::thumbsup::

Glad I was able to finally meet everybody. Hats off to the Wisconsin guys for coming to make it - you d00dz are fine by me! I hope to be at a GTG with you guys again, you're all awesome to hang out with! Jake and Nate ended up being the blunts of most the jokes but they took it rather well. I ate enough cheese that I'll be constipated for the next three months - but that's okay, my good buddy Stump has a spork on hand and I'll be asking him to help me out as soon as I feel the first burble, LOL. And they should change the name of that lemonade beer to "vomit beer" - yuck! Scott (monkey) has the same stories that I hear from BloodOnTheIce and Spike60 about the outrageous customers - stories like that never get old! It was pretty cool having Stumpy, Mastermind, Ecopsey, Tree Monkey, and Brad all at one GTG. Lotta well known members there too - t'was an all star GTG for sure! Biggest GTG I've been to hands down, and what a great event as well. 

Great show Wiggz, great show. Be sure to give the logging guys a big thanks from all of us - they did a kick ass job having everything setup (and cleaning up too!!!). Thanks to Young for getting everybody chains - that was awesome buddy. And to everyone who built a saw - they all ran great, doesn't matter who's blew up or got last place. I was rather uninterested in running saws anyways - I was by far looking much more forward to meeting everyone and hanging out. If the saws weren't there I woulda had just as good of a time. In fact, let's not bring saws next time, they're too damn loud! I'm fine with just chillaxin' and chootin' the chit! 

As Nik stated, I don't really know what to say that hasn't already been said. I could write 30 pages about the GTG but there's no need to do so - at the end of the day I think we all had a great time and I certainly hope to do it again. And to Moparman, Stumpy, and Lurch - I really had a great time hanging out with you guys on Saturday night. Really didn't want the night to end. Moparman headed in around 3:00, but once Stump started to fall asleep in his chair by the fire (around 4:00am), Lurch and I pulled the plug and the three of us parted ways. That really was a good time - all three of you are good dudes and I'm glad I spent the time I did with you guys. I really hope we can do it again. There's a ton of stuff I haven't mentioned but as I said I'm not gonna write a book, but just know I was glad to be in everyone's company and I'll certainly make the trip again. T'was a blast guys, a total blast.


----------



## Beefie (Mar 25, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> all i can say is it was a great gtg with a bunch of good ol boys.
> View attachment 230813



That pic is just wrong, really funny but wrong:hmm3grin2orange:

Beefie


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 25, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> You were the only guy I met that looked exactly like I pictured in muh head. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Likewise Randy!



And I'm flattered that I look as cute to you as you imagined when we had dirty hawg talk over the phone last week.


----------



## gink595 (Mar 25, 2012)

The most famous quote of the night!

"If you can't keep it in your pants, put it in Nate" _Cheesechucker_

I think I was more speechless than Nate:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Mar 25, 2012)

Beefie said:


> That pic is just wrong, really funny but wrong:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Beefie



Now my feelings are hurt.

And I thought only heimannm and o8 had a twisted fascination with my ass. :msp_sad:


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 25, 2012)

LOL Gink!


"If ya can't keep it in yer pants, keep it in Nate!"


Good god my mind goes to the gutter rather quick, HAHA!!


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 25, 2012)

Finally got home and got all unloaded. 

Thanks to Wiggs and his wife for putting up with us northerners. You are fine people and are welcome up here anytime. 
I had a blast running all the saws I could grab and trying them all out. Lots of fine builders on this site. 
It was nice to see some old friends and meet some new ones. I had a great time shootin the bull around the fire on Saturday night. 
Keep an eye out for my new thread about the KY build off!:hmm3grin2orange:
Thanks again to all who made it there, If you didn't you really missed out on a good time.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 25, 2012)

And I gotta say, on Friday night, after everyone left.....


PTjeep, cowroy, and Terry showed up. I introduced myself to ptjeep and as we shook hands I got the best greet line I've ever been given - "Oh! So you're the @$$hole!!" LOL that was hilarious! Had a hell of a laugh at that one - I applaud it!! Good show sir!!


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 25, 2012)

I soooo wish I coulda been there to meet you fine fellas.


----------



## solo (Mar 25, 2012)

gink595 said:


> The most famous quote of the night!
> 
> "If you can't keep it in your pants, put it in Nate" _Cheesechucker_
> 
> I think I was more speechless than Nate:hmm3grin2orange:



That aint right


----------



## Arrowhead (Mar 25, 2012)

wendell said:


> Actually, it was the Princess saw.
> 
> Almost to Peoria. Hi Ed!! :wave:



Next time Wiggs has his GTG, swing by and pick me up. You probably passed by minutes from my house. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## wendell (Mar 25, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> Next time Wiggs has his GTG, swing by and pick me up. You probably passed by minutes from my house. :msp_thumbsup:



Say something next time! I'll try to remember but I'm getting old. Or so I was told around the bonfire Saturday night.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 25, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> I soooo wish I coulda been there to meet you fine fellas.



We soooo wish you'd got yer ass down there...:msp_sneaky:


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 25, 2012)

CheezChuck'r said:


> LOL Gink!
> 
> 
> "If ya can't keep it in yer pants, keep it *in Nate*!"
> ...





It was the double meaning that I thought was so funny.

"Innate" means natural or accepted as naturally belonging!!!!


Mike


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2012)

Mastermind Meets Wendell.........


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 25, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Mastermind Meets Wendell.........



Ya gonna port it Randy? I'm just sayin...ya may need a couple of new tools for this one!


----------



## wheelman (Mar 25, 2012)

Looks like he may have already cut the squish band.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 25, 2012)

wheelman said:


> Looks like he may have already cut the squish band.



It was already bored out before I got to it. :cool2:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 25, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> It was already bored out before I got to it. :cool2:



Prolly needs to be re-plated though, worn awfully thin.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Mar 25, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> It was already bored out before I got to it. :cool2:



This is why you would need the new tool's...


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Mar 26, 2012)

Wendells arse must be alot prettier in person. He's got about a page worth of this thread dedicated to it. :hmm3grin2orange:

Hate I missed it. The GTG not the ass. :msp_razz:


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 26, 2012)

I just made it home from the GTG. Can't remember the last time I was still up at this early hour of the morning, except last night when I had to pee!

The GTG was a Blast!

First off I would like to thank our Host and every one else that attended.

Shot about 60 pictures and will post some more when time permits.

The saws were Great and the swap meet was the blast!

Many thanks again to our host and every one else that made this GTG possable!











.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> I just made it home from the GTG. Can't remember the last time I was still up at this early hour of the morning, except last night when I had to pee!
> 
> The GTG was a Blast!
> 
> ...



Did you have an accident on the way home?


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 26, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> I just made it home from the GTG. Can't remember the last time I was still up at this early hour of the morning, except last night when I had to pee!
> 
> The GTG was a Blast!
> 
> ...



I thought I spotted you in one of the pictures......:msp_wink:


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2012)

SawTroll said:


> I thought I spotted you in one of the pictures......:msp_wink:



Real nice guy that Jack is


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Real nice guy that Jack is



Yup... Had some dandy little saws too...


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 26, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Mastermind Meets Wendell.........



and thats his best side


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 26, 2012)

wendell said:


> Now my feelings are hurt.
> 
> And I thought only heimannm and o8 had a twisted fascination with my ass. :msp_sad:



only when you bent over and had the plumbers crack going


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 26, 2012)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> And your prize is......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i told you guys i was going to bring some snackies,, as you can see that is an o8 f150 they are sitting on,, i tried to bring 1 more but they wouldn't fit


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Did you have an accident on the way home?




No but I think everyone else inside the truck had several on the way home. :msp_scared:


.


----------



## gink595 (Mar 26, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> No but I think everyone else inside the truck had several on the way home. :msp_scared:
> 
> 
> .



It was pretty bad! Nate commented that our Hotel room was pretty rank when we left! It just carried over to the truck!


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Real nice guy that Jack is



Yes, I know! :big_smile:


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey Paul, did you run you're 390 in the buildoff cant? I didn't run your 066, but I thought your 390 was very strong in the log I ran it in. I was just curious how they compared in that wood.


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hey Paul, did you run you're 390 in the buildoff cant? I didn't run your 066, but I thought your 390 was very strong in the log I ran it in. I was just curious how they compared in that wood.



Brad, Terry ran my 390 thru the cant and Jake told me she ran 24 something. My 660 ran 29 something. So yes, the 390xp is quite a bit stronger than my 660.


----------



## OhioGregg (Mar 26, 2012)

Who turned out to be the Top Shot on the clays? I hope the Big Guy done us BPS owners proud! 









Gregg,


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 26, 2012)

Got a picture of cowroy doing what he does... Left to right I believe is treemonkey, ptjeep, chainsaw nut, and cowroy getting it all on record...


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 26, 2012)

OhioGregg said:


> Who turned out to be the Top Shot on the clays? I hope the Big Guy done us BPS owners proud!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TreeMonkey (Scott) was the best shot.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 26, 2012)

Someone correct me if this is wrong, but here's L-R... Gink, Nate, Ecopsey, Lurch2, Mitch behind Young? and young with the time sheet, and 08f150 just a sittin' on a log watchin' the show... They were all making sure nobody was pulling any shenanigans...
And stuff...


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 26, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> TreeMonkey (Scott) was the best shot.



Hey now, as I was leaving, that dog was retrieving whole clays and letting you guys shoot at em' again...
I think she felt sorry for you all...
:big_smile:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 26, 2012)

Here is Brad wondering if he starts wearing a red bandanna, maybe he could build a real 660 too!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 26, 2012)

I had Brad run a snellerized jred 2156 he built for me 5 years ago then we ran it against the new 562. 2156 was still faster.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I had Brad run a snellerized jred 2156 he built for me 5 years ago then we ran it against the new 562. 2156 was still faster.



IIRC, it wasn't that far behind a ported 372XPW. I wish we had compared it to Nik's 361 that I did.


----------



## DSS (Mar 26, 2012)

Anthony_Va. said:


> *Wendells arse must be alot prettier in person.* He's got about a page worth of this thread dedicated to it. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Hate I missed it. The GTG not the ass. :msp_razz:


----------



## super3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for a great time wiggs!

Good to meet those I haven't b4, and to see those that I had again.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 26, 2012)

Weigh in on this one fellers....

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/197172.htm


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 26, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> Weigh in on this one fellers....
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/197172.htm



wild thingy :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm finally unloaded. The saws have been blown off and are ready for Bill Poor's GTG the first weekend in June. Hope to see many of you again there.


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 26, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> I'm finally unloaded. The saws have been blown off and are ready for Bill Poor's GTG the first weekend in June. Hope to see many of you again there.



find my glasses?


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 26, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> find my glasses?



I did not. Where did you have them? I could have missed them in the front seat. The only thing I found was a raker file.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 26, 2012)

Poor Brad.


I'll never let him live it down..... 



[video=youtube;9m-uiS98wLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m-uiS98wLc[/video]



:beat_shot: :waaaht: :byebye:


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 26, 2012)

I took some pics of the times if anyone is interested. 
I have both the first and the second runs where 7and 8 pins got switched . Some gained a bit and some lost a bit. 
I felt bad for screwing up the first run for my brother. I'll take full blame for the 4th place finish on that one.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/sdqW3Wyvulo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 26, 2012)

NOBODY was gonna out pull Randy with that 7 pin! Good job!! I didn't know all of the recorded times of the 2nd cuts were going to be thrown out. Hard for people to make a comparison that way.


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 27, 2012)

i have to agree with jon.
was it a race or a build off?
if it was a race the cut out's should have been dq'ed.
if 1 saw/person gets a second chance then every saw/person should.
we all got along and had a great time, but that does not mean that the results are not skewed.
i feel the best thing to do is post all the times


----------



## parrisw (Mar 27, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i have to agree with jon.
> was it a race or a build off?
> if it was a race the cut out's should have been dq'ed.
> if 1 saw/person gets a second chance then every saw/person should.
> ...



Ya, I wouldn't mind seeing the times.


----------



## rbmopar (Mar 27, 2012)

parrisw said:


> Ya, I wouldn't mind seeing the times.



I'll second that. Would be nice to compare the 7&8 pin times.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 27, 2012)

My saw was a second slower with the 8 pin............


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 27, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> My saw was a second slower with the 8 pin............



Must have been the operator!!:yoyo:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm on the phone Wiggs and as soon as we hang up all the times will be posted....


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 27, 2012)

My 064/066 lost time. My 066BB picked up time.I believe it cut a 25.xx with the 8-pin.


----------



## gink595 (Mar 27, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> i have to agree with jon.
> was it a race or a build off?
> if it was a race the cut out's should have been dq'ed.
> if 1 saw/person gets a second chance then every saw/person should.
> ...



I don't believe anyone in the top 3 had a re-run that improved their time? In fact Erics saws was almost the same time with the 7 and 8 pin drives. You can check on Youtube to verify. SO I dont' think the results were skewed at all, the order was determined off the first runs. Eric didn't cut out and neither did Nate, I'm not sure where the re-runs you are talking about came from?


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 27, 2012)

My 066 picked up around 2 seconds on the second cut. I changed nothing except the way I pushed it in the wood. The saw is also still breakin in too I believe. I'm not worried to much about the times. Just glad to be a part of it, At least I beat the stock saw (I think).


----------



## wendell (Mar 27, 2012)

gink595 said:


> I'm not sure where the re-runs you are talking about came from?



JD had bogged down Jon's saw so re-ran it and IIRC, the second run gave him the second fastest time.

But, as was said, second run doesn't count.


----------



## gink595 (Mar 27, 2012)

wendell said:


> JD had bogged down Jon's saw so re-ran it and IIRC, the second run gave him the second fastest time.
> 
> But, as was said, second run doesn't count.



I remember JD doing that but I guess I didn't know it was the second fastest time? I guess I thought the argument was that Eric and Nate had a re-run that improved their time and that is what the fuss was about which isn't the case. I guess maybe they all should have had re-runs, who knows, maybe they could have gotten a faster time too? It is what it is I guess!


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 27, 2012)

Anyone up for a game of tennis??????


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 27, 2012)

gink595 said:


> I don't believe anyone in the top 3 had a re-run that improved their time? In fact Erics saws was almost the same time with the 7 and 8 pin drives. You can check on Youtube to verify. SO I dont' think the results were skewed at all, the order was determined off the first runs. Eric didn't cut out and neither did Nate, I'm not sure where the re-runs you are talking about came from?



Frank, just sayin nate and I had times in the 24's as well but you can't tell that from the winning times posted. So we are just asking for the complete cut record to be shown then people can compare.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 27, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Frank, just sayin nate and I had times in the 24's as well but you can't tell that from the winning times posted. So we are just asking for the complete cut record to be shown then people can compare.



When I was on the phone with J that's what he found in the time sheet. 

Nate's saw and your saw were both in the 24's....


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 27, 2012)

Sorry I been slackin. 

I been meanin to figure all these out the last few nights, but have been workin thru lunch at the plant. Sucks havin to work for a livin. 

Anyhoo, here's what I got. 

These are the official first runs. 






Here's where some ran again with different rims and what not. 





Here's the 346's. 






And this is a bumble bee I drew for y'all.






Regardless, nobody beat Randy's first place time, so not sure what the hub bub is all about???

Second place is the first loser. 

I had a blast gettin smoked.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 27, 2012)

Could you draw us a lemur...??


----------



## wendell (Mar 27, 2012)

Wiggs, that bee is an amazing work of art. Thank you for sharing it with us. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 27, 2012)

I can draw a chicken, well maybe it's a duck...


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 27, 2012)

CheezChuck'r said:


> Could you draw us a lemur...??



Wish I could cheese man, all I can do is insects. Here's a wasp.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 27, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> I can draw a chicken, well maybe it's a duck...



Thanks, now I have to clean up what I was trying to eat!


----------



## gink595 (Mar 27, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Frank, just sayin nate and I had times in the 24's as well but you can't tell that from the winning times posted. So we are just asking for the complete cut record to be shown then people can compare.



I see where you are coming from for sure, I've seen this before and have been part of it myself in the past. Treemonkey had some good running saws and so did alot of the other guys. I don't think there was anything intentional or anyone was trying to misrepresent anything from the results. They took the first run and went with it. Personally I think the top 5 saws could be run several times and could have different results everytime, they were all very close for sure. Everyone of the top finishers just sounded different than alot of the others and the time differences showed. No pissing match from me, I thought all of you guys are top notch!


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 27, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Wish I could cheese man, all I can do is insects. Here's a wasp.




That's not a wasp you turd....


Now try a Proboscis Monkey.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 27, 2012)

So, there were only three 346s that Mikes/Andre's OE 346 didn't beat, including their own first place NE 346 Not bad at all, especially considering these were the first 346s he ever ported!


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 27, 2012)

gink595 said:


> I see where you are coming from for sure, I've seen this before and have been part of it myself in the past. Treemonkey had some good running saws and so did alot of the other guys. I don't think there was anything intentional or anyone was trying to misrepresent anything from the results. They took the first run and went with it. Personally I think the top 5 saws could be run several times and could have different results everytime, they were all very close for sure. Everyone of the top finishers just sounded different than alot of the others and the time differences showed. No pissing match from me, I thought all of you guys are top notch!



I agree. The top saws were neck and neck. Heck, 1 small knot could cost a second. 

Who would had thought I would had hit 13 of em...:dunno:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 27, 2012)

gink595 said:


> I see where you are coming from for sure, I've seen this before and have been part of it myself in the past. Treemonkey had some good running saws and so did alot of the other guys. I don't think there was anything intentional or anyone was trying to misrepresent anything from the results. They took the first run and went with it. Personally I think the top 5 saws could be run several times and could have different results everytime, they were all very close for sure. Everyone of the top finishers just sounded different than alot of the others and the time differences showed. No pissing match from me, I thought all of you guys are top notch!



Correct me if I'm wrong but I think a majority of the builders that had 2 saws in the competition found out their saw they thought was going to be faster lost to their other saw. If you can follow that. Phone suck when tapatalk quits.


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 27, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> So, there were only three 346s that Mikes/Andre's OE 346 didn't beat, including their own first place NE 346 Not bad at all, especially considering these were the first 346s he ever ported!



I think Andyshine77 had those thought out well...


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 27, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I agree. The top saws were neck and neck. Heck, 1 small knot could cost a second.
> 
> Who would had thought I would had hit 13 of em...:dunno:




Nope it wasn't the wood. I pee'd in yer fuel.


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 27, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Wish I could cheese man, all I can do is insects. Here's a wasp.



i think you have been sniffing to many 2 stroke fumes


----------



## mdavlee (Mar 27, 2012)

It looks like the top 5 would have still been the same people just maybe a little different order. I guess my saw didn't get run with an 8 pin?:msp_confused: I'm not sure if it would have gained or lost time just wondering.


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 27, 2012)

I farted and it really smells bad. :msp_confused:


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 27, 2012)

thanks for posting the times
all those saws were strong saws. even that stock saw was stronger then average
i think that jd's 7900 ran in the 24's also
pauls 372xpw was around 26 if i remember right
wish i would have run my pipe saw in that wood for the fun of it


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 27, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I farted and it really smells bad. :msp_confused:



tmi


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 27, 2012)

tree monkey said:


> tmi



LOL, .......Scott is was awesome gettin to meet you and talk with ya. Thanks again for doin such a great job on the saws you did for me. I couldnt be any happier with them.


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for posting all the times. I think they show a more true ability of the saw and not just the operator. 

I think that mastermind built deerjackies saw which was in last. But that wasn't a good run either as he stated in another thread. I would have liked to compare both those saws . 

For all that like to analyze and compare times. Try to get to one of these GTGs. I prefer the hands on feel of comparing saws and not just the time cuts. 
Some saws just feel better and faster. Some have better low end grunt. I think that is the best way to compare.


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 27, 2012)

i went thru the 346 results. this is what i came up with. there were two saws that in the list are with square ground chain on them so i wont count them in the tally.the rules were any new in the box chain but some did not it to be round only. here is what my math came up with. i totalled the times beside each name and then threw out the worst time.
1 mike ne 7.24
2 terry ne 7.46
3 randy ne 8.01
4 eric ne 8.05
5 jd ne 8.54
6 brad 8.86 
7 mike oe 9.05
8 jeremy ne 9.17
9 wendel ne 9.38
10 jason oe 9.49
11 stumpy 350 9.51 
12 jack ne 9.56

hopefully i got it right.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 27, 2012)

mdavlee said:


> It looks like the top 5 would have still been the same people just maybe a little different order.* I guess my saw didn't get run with an 8 pin?* I'm not sure if it would have gained or lost time just wondering.



I didn't run yours or my saw a second time. If it's like every other one I've been to the first time is the one that counts anyways.


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 27, 2012)

Well all I know is;

1) That was one of the top three GTGs I've ever attended!
2) Every saw on the property was as fast as greased lightning!
3) Ain't NOBODY there got anything to be ashamed of when it comes to good strong saws!
4) Can't wait 'til next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Mike


----------



## TK (Mar 27, 2012)

Guys can we get to the food talk now? Enough about saws already. And cheese, enough about cheese.


----------



## wendell (Mar 27, 2012)

Cheese is food. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## komatsuvarna (Mar 27, 2012)

TK;3570078[B said:


> ]Guys can we get to the food talk now?[/B] Enough about saws already. And cheese, enough about cheese.



How bout Beer talk? :msp_huh: Food was excellent! Lemonade and beer shouldn't be in the same bottle though!


----------



## gink595 (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm still trying to figure out where CheezChucker seen some boobies at, I can't move on to Food until that chapter is closed.


----------



## TK (Mar 27, 2012)

By all means lets sort out the boobies first. Then beer/food next.


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 27, 2012)

wendell said:


> Cheese is food. :msp_sneaky:




Wonderful, magnificent, glorious food!!!!!

Cheddar and Colby and Munster and Swiss,
Beercase and Brie now what did I miss?
Jack and Havarti and Chevre and Bleu
Cheeses for me and a few for you too!!!!!


Mike


----------



## little possum (Mar 27, 2012)

What kinda dog configuration were you guys running?


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 27, 2012)

little possum said:


> What kinda dog configuration were you guys running?



Well,

I had 2 Redbones and a Walker.
My buddy had a Plott and a Bluetick!


Mike


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 27, 2012)

grandpatractor said:


> Thanks for posting all the times. I think they show a more true ability of the saw and not just the operator.
> 
> I think that mastermind built deerjackies saw which was in last. But that wasn't a good run either as he stated in another thread. I would have liked to compare both those saws .
> 
> ...



I don't know what was the deal with Jackies saw. Seemed to run real well to me......but.

I did ask him to send it back here so I could go over it to be sure all is well with it. When I had it here it was neck in neck with my 066.


----------



## solo (Mar 27, 2012)

I believe I ran almost all of the 2153's and 246's in the build off. (I'm the Nate guy in the blue shirt) What JD said earlier about torque is so true. Some of the saws were better than their times showed because they were so easy to run due to torque. I will say there wasn't one of the saws that I couldn't cut firewood all day long and smile, every one built a saw to be proud of. If not I will gladly take it of your hands. I realy enjoyed running them all. 

I ran the #2 and #3 66 in the build that copsey built and the both pulled like a mofo. I wish I would have tried Masterminds saw for a cut.


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 27, 2012)

Seems like there should have been one guy running all the saws....it would have eliminated some of the variables. Maybe we could have hired "The Stig"


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 27, 2012)

solo said:


> I believe I ran almost all of the 2153's and 246's in the build off. (I'm the Nate guy in the blue shirt) What JD said earlier about torque is so true. Some of the saws were better than their times showed because they were so easy to run due to torque. I will say there wasn't one of the saws that I couldn't cut firewood all day long and smile, every one built a saw to be proud of. If not I will gladly take it of your hands. I realy enjoyed running them all.
> 
> I ran the #2 and #3 66 in the build that copsey built and the both pulled like a mofo. I wish I would have tried Masterminds saw for a cut.



I wish you would have ran it with an 8 pin Nate.


----------



## tlandrum (Mar 27, 2012)

Mastermind said:


> I wish you would have ran it with an 8 pin Nate.



yep,that way the gap would have been wider and farther in front of the competition:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 27, 2012)

tlandrum said:


> i went thru the 346 results. this is what i came up with. there were two saws that in the list are with square ground chain on them so i wont count them in the tally.the rules were any new in the box chain but some did not it to be round only. here is what my math came up with. i totalled the times beside each name and then threw out the worst time.
> 1 mike ne 7.24
> 2 terry ne 7.46
> 3 randy ne 8.01
> ...



THe saw I had in there was a 45mm 350 (all 350 parts too) running Brads B&C (thanks Brad)

Just sayin:msp_biggrin:


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 27, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> THe saw I had in there was a 45mm 350 (all 350 parts too) running Brads B&C (thanks Brad)
> 
> Just sayin:msp_biggrin:



Well, the saw I built ran like a big ol' turd. 

Just sayin. 


I got another carb on the way though. Actually two carbs. 

I US cleaned it today, and it still made no difference. It's like it's not always getting fuel. I can get it running decent, shut it down and start it back up and it's all our of whack on the high side again. :dunno:


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 27, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Well, the saw I built ran like a big ol' turd.
> 
> Just sayin.
> 
> ...



WHy you always bustin my bubble:msp_biggrin: 

You'll get it figured out.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Mar 27, 2012)

solo said:


> I believe I ran almost all of the 2153's and 246's in the build off. (I'm the Nate guy in the blue shirt) What JD said earlier about torque is so true. Some of the saws were better than their times showed because they were so easy to run due to torque. I will say there wasn't one of the saws that I couldn't cut firewood all day long and smile, every one built a saw to be proud of. If not I will gladly take it of your hands. I realy enjoyed running them all.
> 
> I ran the #2 and #3 66 in the build that copsey built and the both pulled like a mofo. I wish I would have tried Masterminds saw for a cut.



We shoulda had you run all of them for official times. A couple of us struggled with that down & up stuff.


----------



## wendell (Mar 28, 2012)

It's always sad when the thread from a great GTG starts to die. Too bad we didn't have more TAMOK guys there. They've had the same GTG thread going for over a year. :msp_w00t:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 28, 2012)

wendell said:


> It's always sad when the thread from a great GTG starts to die. Too bad we didn't have more TAMOK guys there. They've had the same GTG thread going for over a year. :msp_w00t:



Kindda like a birthday thread..............:msp_w00t:


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 28, 2012)

wendell said:


> It's always sad when the thread from a great GTG starts to die. Too bad we didn't have more TAMOK guys there. They've had the same GTG thread going for over a year. :msp_w00t:



Hi Steve!


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 28, 2012)

Hey hey, Nik and Steve! It is kind of sad that this GTG is over. It was a long time coming and now it's over


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi Brad! (find my glasses yet?)


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 28, 2012)

All in the family.









.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 28, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> Hi Brad! (find my glasses yet?)



You really want me to get out of my man cave chair and go look for them???!!!!!:msp_ohmy::msp_w00t::help:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 28, 2012)

Wendell, I need your address so I can send your coat to ya, you must not read your text messages!


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 28, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> You really want me to get out of my man cave chair and go look for them???!!!!!:msp_ohmy::msp_w00t::help:



so nik left his glasses there the other morn,,, heck,thats like a woman leaving her bra behind,,, now we know the truth about you 2 :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 28, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> Hey hey, Nik and Steve! It is kind of sad that this GTG is over. It was a long time coming and now it's over



Brad I can't believe you trusted me to hold your phone while you made cuts, I was soooo going to start posting on A.S. for you!!


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 28, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> You really want me to get out of my man cave chair and go look for them???!!!!!:msp_ohmy::msp_w00t::help:



I wouldn't do that to ya, it's dark now anyway:smile2::matrix:
see the problem is, If I go to Don's to buy another pair, who knows what will follow me home...


----------



## FATGUY (Mar 28, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> so nik left his glasses there the other morn,,, heck,thats like a woman leaving her bra behind,,, now we know the truth about you 2 :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



what happens in the machine shop, stays in the machine shop...


----------



## wendell (Mar 28, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> Hi Steve!





blsnelling said:


> Hey hey, Nik and Steve! It is kind of sad that this GTG is over. It was a long time coming and now it's over



Hi, Nik! Hi, Brad!




HEAVY FUEL said:


> Wendell, I need your address so I can send your coat to ya, you must not read your text messages!



Yeah, been busy. I was thinking someone could just bring it down to the IA GTG.


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 28, 2012)

FATGUY said:


> what happens in the machine shop, stays in the machine shop...



:msp_lol::msp_lol::msp_lol:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 28, 2012)

wendell said:


> It's always sad when the thread from a great GTG starts to die. Too bad we didn't have more TAMOK guys there. They've had the same GTG thread going for over a year. :msp_w00t:



Happy Birthday Wendull.


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 28, 2012)

Someone's Solo looking good at the GTG.









.


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 28, 2012)

Some stickers from the builders.














.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 28, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> Someone's Solo looking good at the GTG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a primer bulb or is that an alky button??:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Oldsawnut (Mar 28, 2012)

hmmm I thought the jred made the solo look kinda plain


----------



## wigglesworth (Mar 28, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> Some stickers from the builders.
> 
> 
> .



I'm gonna get me some made. I'm going with either a big brown turd sticker, or a bucket of vomit sticker. Maybe I should start a poll thread.


----------



## young (Mar 28, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I'm gonna get me some made. I'm going with either a big brown turd sticker, or a bucket of vomit sticker. Maybe I should start a poll thread.



wheres my sticker?!?!?!?!?!??!?!?:tongue2::tongue2:


----------



## Mastermind (Mar 28, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I'm gonna get me some made. I'm going with either a big brown turd sticker, or a bucket of vomit sticker. Maybe I should start a poll thread.



There ain't no sticker that's purty enough to showcase your work. :msp_wink:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 29, 2012)

Lurch,stumpy,& a chiropractor??






Hedgerow explaining the benefits of using the choke lever to stumpy.






Nik trying out a tree monkey 361


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 29, 2012)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Lurch,stumpy,& a chiropractor??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that some of that sh**y lemonade flavored beer they is holden?


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 29, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I'm gonna get me some made. I'm going with either a big brown turd sticker, or a bucket of vomit sticker. Maybe I should start a poll thread.



If I can find a nice turd in vector format, then I will have ya covered Wiggs. Complements of the house lol...


----------



## rms61moparman (Mar 29, 2012)

WetGunPowder said:


> Is that some of that sh**y lemonade flavored beer they is holden?






You know that Summer Shandy isn't really BAD..........just REALLY different!

I'd a hellova lot rather drink it than that Clydesdale urine that is the #1 selling beer!


Mike


----------



## benp (Mar 29, 2012)

rms61moparman said:


> You know that Summer Shandy isn't really BAD..........just REALLY different!
> 
> I'd a hellova lot rather drink it than that Clydesdale urine that is the #1 selling beer!
> 
> ...



Yup!!!!:msp_thumbup:

I love the Shandy....but I love Kentucky Bourbon Ale even better......uttahere2:

That stuff is FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 29, 2012)

benp said:


> Yup!!!!:msp_thumbup:
> 
> I love the Shandy....but I love Kentucky Bourbon Ale even better......uttahere2:
> 
> That stuff is FANTASTIC!!!!



See??? I just like the bourbon part of that...
And stuff...


----------



## Naked Arborist (Mar 30, 2012)

Sweet! Nice job all around, hats off to ya's. 

I got 3 660's sitting and an ol' 066 flat top. After seeing this build off, it's time for me to dust off the porting tools (15 + years now) and build a saw this summer. Yes, this will be my first hopped up work saw but, NOT, by far, the first metal chips to be showered across the workbench. I might even tear into one of the 361's and see what I can get out of it. If a saw relates anything to an iron head SB Chevy turning 12 grand this should be fun.

"Old school gear heads, Never Die!!! they just find more #### to wrench on"

can u say? tumbleswirlswishbang :hmm3grin2orange:

Open the window and let it flow...


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 26, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Wish I could cheese man, all I can do is insects. Here's a wasp.



Wow. What a fun thread lol.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 26, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Wow. What a fun thread lol.



I had fun with it......and the GTG.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad I had a hand in said insanity. :cool2: ::thumbsup::


----------



## wigglesworth (Sep 26, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> Wish I could cheese man, all I can do is insects. Here's a wasp.



I still have that drawing. I should frame it....





WoodChuck'r said:


> Could you draw us a lemur...??



Lemur? Like this?


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 26, 2012)

wigglesworth said:


> I still have that drawing. I should frame it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your son is just like you lol.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 26, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Your son is just like you lol.



And that is a good thing I hope.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 26, 2012)

Mastermind © said:


> And that is a good thing I hope.



Here's one for you Randy...






:big_smile:


----------



## rburg (Sep 26, 2012)

I wish I had got one of those lemurs or wasps on my saw.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 26, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Here's one for you Randy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do see a resemblance.  

I found a picture of you on the interwebs.......






:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 26, 2012)

Mastermind © said:


> And that is a good thing I hope.



A very good thing


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 26, 2012)

J.Walker said:


> All in the family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cool2: Cool bar covers!


----------



## GBD (Sep 26, 2012)

Mastermind © said:


> I'm gonna run .404 :msp_scared:



Make it Stihl RMH!


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 27, 2012)

Jer has now left for work. If another secretary answers his phone please call me. It is NOT me!! Betta not be no woman touching his phone


----------



## Mrs. J (Sep 27, 2012)

Mrs. J said:


> Jer has now left for work. If another secretary answers his phone please call me. It is NOT me!! Betta not be no woman touching his phone



That was directed to randy e.


----------

